# AUG/SEPT 2WW TESTERS - TTC with TX



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

New home for August and September 2WW Testers 

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and I'll add you to the list 

 Love, luck and babydust 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

evieP, 10th August, IVF, 
ellie1971, 14th August, FET, 
sweetchilli, 15th August, ICSI, 
cam17, 15th August, FET, 
Red Riding Hood, 7th August, IUI, 
Rho1, 17th August, ICSI, 
Jilly02, 6th August, IVF, 
Miki D, 7th August, IVF, 
Strawberries, 12th August, ICSI DE, 
SparrowGirl, 8th August, ICSI, 
KatyLiz, 7th August, ICSI, 
TWEETY29, 10th August, ICSI, 
Wardyy, 2th August, FET, 
Sarah4eva, 12th August, ICSI, 
Jeni77, 12th August, IUI, 
charlgirl, 17th August, IVF, 
Belbs, 15th August, ICSI, 
joe71, 17th August, ICSI, 
laurs, 17th August, ICSI, 
JuliaG, 19th August, FET, 
kerrmonster, 19th August, ICSI, 
Kate0103, 19th August, ICSI, 
JustJulia, 23rd August, ICSI, 
Spanner01, 11th August, IVF, 
Huny, 12th August, TBC, 
Brambles, 12th August, IVF, 
katena, 27th August, IUI,
clasha1, 21st August, ICSI, 
Clarabella, 21st August, IVF,
nudge, 24th August, IVF, 
ctm, 25th August, ICSI, 
Saurus, 25th August, IVF, 
kellycraig, 26th August, TBC
LadyN, 27th August, FET, 
sarahlou09, 2nd Sept, IVF,
Evenmytoesarecrossed, 27th August, ICSI, 
want2bmummy, 28th August, ICSI, 
may35, 28th August, ICSI,
Kuzularim, 28th August, IVF
KathyandAdrian, 31st August, IVF,
suzia, 31st August, IVF,
Damselfyl, 31st August, IUI
MsAsian, 29th August, TBC, 
eddy73, 31st Aug, IVF
Mol, 1st Sep, FET, 
amylou123, 1st Sep, ICSI
emily52, 1st Sep. IVF
sarahh, 2nd Sep, ICSI
Princess_Tippeetoes, 2nd Sep, ICSI
JoeyBlue, 4th Sep, ICSI
Amy K, 4th Sep, FET
Kerrie_1975, 4th Sep, TBC
reb363, 5th Sep, ICSI
babymithel, 5th Sep, FET
Tillergirl, 6th Sep, 
moocat, 7th Sep, IVF
Nutmeg, 7th Sep, FET
tish-tash, 7th Sep, ICSI
badger23, 7th Sep, FET
LesleyW, 11th Sep, ICSI
lmk, 11th Sep, IVF
Helgabennie, TBC, ICSI
Bethholm, TBC, IVF,




Much love, Liz xxx​
I am going to be updating the list over the next few days, i will be removing people from June so if anyone would like adding, editing etc to the list then please let me know!!


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

just book marking my OTD is 10th aug!!!


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi lizzy,

OTD is 6/08/09, can you add me please,

Jilly


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Lizzy,

Can you add me too please - OTD 14 Aug - FET

Cheers me dears!!  

Ellie x


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies,

Have lost track if anyone is testing today, but good luck if you are.

I am feeling emotionally a bit better today, (.)(.)s still sore and veiny, tummy a bit more settle now, it day 10 since EC and getting closer to OTD, realistically i could test on Monday with one of those 1st Response tests as you can do them 6 days early, as test day is Thursday and i showed bfp last time that early, i just wanna know now, if its a bfn then it could too early this time round, but am i able to rationally look at it that way if it is bfn.

I hope everyone yet to test is holding up ok,

Jilly


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Manx- you do get scan pic, well we did at 7 weeks, we had 4 as we are having triplets- one of each baby and one with the 3 of them. Ours didnt look like a blob, they actually looked the shape of baby, which we were very surprised at. they said multiples develop quicker  .

Congrats to all  

So sorry to hear peoples   your time will come xx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi ladies can i join yous i had et today and had two wee beanies put back and test date is 15th aug


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Sweetchilli, 

Welcome to the mad  ,

Jilly


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks jilly my mind is going crazy and its only day 1     what will i be like next week


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi everyone - mind if I join you on the 2WW?  I had 2 blasts transferred this morning from a medicated FET - OTD is 15th August

CAM x


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

hey cam you are testing the same day as me its good to have someone doing it the same day


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Sweetchilli - great to have someone testing on the same day!

Look forward to the 2WW  madness!!!  
CAM x


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi could you add me too please  OTD is 7/8/09 after first iui.

rrh
x


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello there, can I join you?

Had a 2 day transfer with one little embie yesterday and OTD is 17/08/09. 

Good luck to everyone, and this does seem to be a really luck thread so heres hoping!!!   
xxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

can i just pop in to ask a quick question , i had et today and have just relised my af is due mon or tue is that normal ??


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi sweetchilli - I think mine is due soon too but cos of all the drugs everything is different - I assume that cos I am downregged I wont get a normal AF (if I am not pregnant) and if I am I wont get one for a good few months


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

its a bit weird i thought they would have worked it out that it came a bit later than that , bit worried the wee embies wont have time to implant


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I posted on the last thread, but not sure if anyone saw me, but I am out (was 1st clomid cycle)

See you in a couple of weeks


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi all,

Please could I join you on here?

I tried to join the july/aug testers but I'm not sure I was added, probably did it wrong  

OTD 7/8/09 - 2nd IVF

Hope everyone is doing ok.



Miki
x


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

BFN for me today   OTD not till tomorrow, but I doubt it's going to change by then! Will try and go again before Xmas. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Shortie and Vicki, sorry to hear of your bfn's,   

Hi, Miki and Sweetchilli, we met on another thread, welcome Cam and Rho, hope you are baring up ok.

Lizzy can you put my OTD down for the 6th, thanks.

Jilly


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Shortiesmith  

Will   it changes for you tomorrow.

Take care,

Miki
x


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Baring up ok thats Jilly, feeling more together on this cycle than the last, not sure whether its wheather I know a bit more of what to expect or thats its a positive sign!!!(obviously I'm going for the latter!)

Sweetchilli, on the AF, what the docs at my clinic said was that with the drugs its takes you completely out of your own cycle so you cannot compare it to a natural cycle?? which hopefully means that there's no fear of you coming on whilst embie at the implantation stage.

I think that when you have your trigger shot, that is like when you are half way through your normal cycle as that is you ovulating. Last time I got my AF about 2 weeks after the trigger but think for  some people the progeteron bullets keep it away!!! I'm sure everyone else has got some info on this too!!!

Good luck
xxxxx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Rho,

I agree with you, I think 2nd time around is a bit easier only because you sort of know what to expect, I'm definitely calmer this time, I think the panic and nerves will kick in if I get a bfp and that fear of m/c again.

Sweetchilli, you cycle is being controlled by the meds, is it your own eggs or donor, which meds are you on?

Jilly


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks everyone feeling alot better now  
Jilly they are my own eggs 
how is everyone today ??


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

Can i join your thread please  

I just treatment at Reprofit in czech republic, E/T was yesterday the 1st August....I have got two grade 1 hatching blast on board & my test date is 12th August.


  Theresa x


----------



## SparrowGirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello

New to FF and hoping I can join this thread - I'm a week into the 2WW of my 1st ICSI cycle. OTD 8/8/09 - anyone got the same test date? Finding the wait much harder than I expected and busy trying to distract myself! 

Good luck everyone,

Sparrow xx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi evieP, Jilly, Ellie, Kelz, sweetchilli, cam, rrh, Rho, Vicky, Shortiesmith, Theresa & Sparrow!

Sorry if I've missed anyone, keep worrying that I'm missing people out, think I'm worrying about everything at the moment!!   

Big  to the bfns. Hope you're doing ok, keep positive and look ahead to next time.

Welcome to FF Sparrow, not been on here long myself but it's already been a great help, helps you to feel less alone   My OTD is 7th so only a day before you.

How was your experience at a clinic abroad Theresa? I'm already thinking ahead if I'm not successful this time.

Hope everyone else is feeling ok today. I feel much better than I did yesterday, really felt like it was all over due to AF pains, still got them but PMA has returned  

I'm off for a spot of retail therapy now to take my mind of it all.

Best wishes &   to everyone!

Miki
x


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Sparrow and Strawberries,

Welcome to the   madness,

Jilly


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi,

can i join in too, had et on 27th july.Es/icsi.  test on 10th august.

this is my second cycle xx


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

dragonfly    congrats on your BFP.
Tulip dont worry about anything it is important to stay calm...I have learnt all symptoms are weirdly normal.
Manx..yes you get a photo at your first scan, your little one will look like a little twiglet or if a bit older a tiny bean...ahhhhh
Nik chin up thinking of you
Best wishes for monday leppyloo
Shortie smith ..so sorry to hear of your bfn 
to all the new 2wwers..all the best, its a crazy rollercoaster, sending youall  
lol Jaxxs


----------



## gracedisco (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I had only just recently joined this forum when I got a BFN on friday 31st    so prob won't be around for a little bit but will be back when i am in the 2WW again, hopefully in Sept when we use two of our frosties. 
Haven't got to know people really yet but just want to say best of luck to everyone   and I look forward to talking to whoever is on again when i come back.

grace xx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone - please can I join? Had 2 top notch embies transferred on 29 July - a 5 cell and a perfect 8 cell. Testing on 12 August. Having no real symptoms at the mo apart from a dull ache low down uterus area and some back pain. The 2ww is horrible!!!!

What symptoms are the rest of you having?

Tweety - I think I remember from you Feb/March time. I had 1st ICSI with egg share then and unfortunately got BFN. Doing same as you now with FET - huge luck for the 10th  

Wardy xxx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Gracedisco, sorry for your bfn, look after yourself.

Slowly going mad, emotions all over the place, feels like AF is on her way, but then again maybe not, (.Y.) still very veiny, feel sicky and headachey. I give up, today is obviously going to be a bad day!! 

I hope everyone else is baring up better than me,

Jilly


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Wardyy - sounds pretty similar to me hun - I have just been having mild AF type pains since ET - I put it down to a difficult transfer but   it's a sign of something happening!  I'm testing on the 15th but had 2 blasts so may test earlier - I cant actually believe that they are in there - does that seem ridiculous?  

Jilly - those signs sound quite good for a BFP dont you think?  When is your OTD?


----------



## SparrowGirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, thanks for the welcome.

Sorry to hear of your BFN Grace but crossing fingers for your September frosties...

Miki, I'll be thinking of you on the 7th! 

I think this week might go really slowly. Am on leave from work this week as had some extra holiday I needed to take so am not quite sure what to do with myself - I could do with the distraction of work! Think we're going to head off to the Brecon Beacons on Wednesday for a few days to distract ourselves with some walking.

Welcome Tweety and Wardy. Haven't really got any symptoms Wardy, just a bit tired. I found the aches and pains after ET went away after a few days; don't know whether that's a good sign or not!

Jilly, hope your day gets better - but does sound like they might be good signs?

Sparrow x


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Sparrow,

I see you are 2 days after me, i hate this 2ww, last time by this day i knew i pg, maybe thats why I'm feeling so crap, tested on this day last time and got my bfp, but not gonna test today as feel sooooo different this time. Plus last time was blastos and this time was 3day embies, so probably why things different.

Jilly


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Sending you lots of these Grace


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

i am currently on my 2ww test date 15th aug already no it hasnt worked had 2 grade 4 fragmented embies put back no chance of them implanting this is it for me i cant go through it anymore too much stress.


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Nott, 

Welcome, don't give up yet, you still have a while to go til OTD. It is far too soon to know it hasn't work, just look after yourself and try not to think too much about it,   

Jilly


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nott i agree  with jilly you never know , sit back and relax i am testing the same day as you , and i know its hard  
Grace sorry to hear your news hun big hugs   
Hey cam and jilly how are you keeping ?
I heard someone say about veiny boobs , with my other two i had really veiny boobs lol  so sounds good to me  
I have had no symtoms just been sore since ec if i cough it hurts , 
cam i know what you mean i cant believe they are in there , i hard to think they are i dont feel any different 
Sparrow . itsd hard when you take off work i dont know what to be doing i am so bored and Dh i not very good at the house work , and i am not good at not being able to do it     bit of a clean freak lol
Hi to everyone else hope yous are all keeping ok


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Sweetchilli, 

You sound really up beat, good on you! 

Feeling really rough this morning, so sicky, wondering if it's just a build up of the cyclogest as with the veiny (.Y.)s but i also have prominent veins over my upper chest, shoulders and after having a bath i can see them under my (.Y.) area and down to lower belly, not sure if I'm just looking too hard!  

Can wait for OTD to arrive,

Jilly


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Jilly all sounds good to me hun i had no sytoms with my last two only the boob thing lol no sickness or anything ,hang in ther not long to go now  , its normal to be looking for symtoms we all do it    you get your wish , i wish everyone on here could 
I have been on ff none stop since et i would be lost with out it   think its the only thing keeping me sane lol


----------



## SparrowGirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello

Jilly - it must be really hard not knowing whether different symptoms are a good or a bad thing, but hold on in there, you never know,   for you. Horrible feeling sick though, you have my sympathy.

Hi sweetchilli, FF is a good distraction isn't it! I'm going to go shopping later but I'm finding it hard to settle to anything - feel like I'm kind of in limbo until the 2WW is over and I know a bit more about what the next few months holds. I've got all the stuff from our wedding to put into a scrap-book so maybe I'll try and get started on that later. Hope you find something nice to do with your day.

Hope everyone else is getting on ok,

Sparrow x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

this 2ww is a nightmare but im having no symptons at all according to embryo development i should be near implantation only thing i had which has gone shooting pain in lower abdomen which has now gone.  its mad even though i no my chances are nil with my egg quality i still keep looking for things will be glad to do the test and get all this over with so i can start my life again all i can say is i will have quite a bit of weight to lose by the end of these 2 wks!!


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Not - my OTD is the same as yours -I cant feel much either


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi all,

I dont have any symptoms yet either really just a few nigles in my ovary area sometimes.


wardvy- hi yes i remember you from last time too, good luck hun.


----------



## Jeni77 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi 

Can I join you all.  My test day is 12th August after my first IUI.  I am so nervous.  Haven't got any symptoms yet....

Xx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

girls i have now got a dull ache on my left side only it on my side and round me back (weird) lol


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome Tweety and Jeni,   

Sweetchilli, it probably nothing to worry about, we probably wouldn't even notice these things if we didn't know we had embies on board.

Well my sickiness has subsided now, still got some lower backache, dull head and (.Y.) still the same, so have just had some cracker with philly for lunch as i seem to have lost my appetite, roll on OTD,

Jilly


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

hi girls 

sorry not been on for a few days been trying to take my mind off this dredded 2ww although i have been having AF pains on and off since thurs. DH thinks boobs look bigger but gone really spotty which is my normal sign of AF arriving...... am quietly going bonkers and sick of people looking at me as if am going to tell them am pregnant       

had anyone alse had a bit of diarohoea since Et? or am i just getting a bug am really bloated today as well, its my first day back and work and my pants are killing me i may pass out at any point     

how early can you test??

hope your all doing well congrats to the BFP'S and big hugs to the BFN's


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Evie, 

I had diarrhea for a few days and that can be caused by cyclogest, but now not going as lost appetite i think. I wouldn't test too early unless you can cope with maybe getting a bfn, probably best to leave it til about the 6th and test with 1st response 6 day early. If you do get a bfn, it could still be too early, as they say it's not over til the Af witch rears her ugly head.

It does drive you nuts, i tested bfp this day last time, but then last time i had blastos and this time it was 3 day embies so might test tomorrow as have a lot of symptoms, then again maybe not  

Jilly


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, am hoping to be doing some symptom spotting soon, but only been 3 days since a 2 day transfer so think might be a bit early! Although have started knicker watch looking for any implantation bleeding!

Nott don't give up hope, I did a lot of research on fragmented embryos as ours was a grade 3 last time, and many healthy babies are born from low grade embies!!

Evie yes had extremely bad runs on Saturday (TMI) although had been for a chinese so could have been that? Nothing since then though.  Jilli getting excited for you the very veiny boobs is surely a good sign, got every thing crossed fo you, not long till OTD.     

Mine seems ages off!!!!

I got proper addicted to FF last time, I love it!!!
xxxxx


----------



## KatyLiz (May 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Please can I join in? 
I had 2 grade 1 embies put back last Monday so OTD is on Friday but methinks I won't hold out that long!!!   

Going everso slightly mad   

Just to add to the whole runny tummy talk, I had the opposite problem all last week which I know can be the cyclogest but now I have a runny tum which can be the cyclogest too??!! Go figure!

Knicker checking here too, was convinced AF was on her way one night at the wknd as had horrid back ache so ran to the loo, all clear - think I was just lying in bed in a funny position!  

I have told small white lies to most people about when OTD is as I can't be doing with everyone sitting waiting by the phone for a call, I would really like to surprise people if it is good news - even if it is just by a day or two!  Have been planning when to do a sneaky test - I reckon Wednesday morning but have to convince DH as he is set on waiting until Friday. 

Only real symptoms I have are mahoosive & v.sore (.)(.)!   But this started between EC & ET so not sure if I can count that as a symptom or not - surely that is the cyclogest?

Wishing everyone lots of     
Hoping we don't all lose the plot completely. 

K xx


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

 to all the newbies     

Well i have been signed off work for 2 weeks....this  is driving me  

Jeni77 ~ Our test date is the same  

Gracedisco ~ I am so sorry Hun, look after yourself  

Dragonfly ~   on your 

 to all the other girls ~ Hope you all OK.




    Love to you all

    Theresa x


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Katyliz welcome to the madness.


Rho i have only started knicker watch today, don't know why as don't feel like AF is coming. I didn't start before as never has implantation bleed before.

Sitting on my bed and my (.Y.)s are burning, but cold to touch, thats another symptom, I'm fed up now with all these so called symptoms, I'm not going to symptom watch or knicker check til after dinner i think, how long will that last,   

And why am i watching the baby channel on tv....................god i need help!!!!

Jilly


----------



## KatyLiz (May 3, 2006)

Jilly - thanks for the welcome
Ooh I wish I had the baby channel I am having to make do with random internet searching for either early pregnancy symptoms and which pee sticks to buy or even worse Isabella Oliver maternity wear on ebay!!   

All this while I am actually supposed to be working from home! 

My last 2ww 3 yrs ago was agony as FF had a system crash and was offline for the whole 2 weeks - it was a killer.

K xx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

K,

That must have been awful, FF is my life line at the moment. Don't want to talk to DH about it all at the moment, the less he asks the better as he has no idea then asks stupid questions that i don't know the answers to and he thinks i should know what is going on with my body, because normally i do, but this is not "normal".

I did say that i wouldn't symptom check, but just noticed that the veins in my legs and feet are more prominent or could it just be from being bloody lazy!!! 

Jilly


----------



## KatyLiz (May 3, 2006)

Jilly,

Men just don't get it!!  

Just noticed your test date and we are due to test at roughly the same time - I really hope this is the one for you.   
Not long to go now - are you holding out for OTD or are you going to do a sneaky test beforehand? 

Shhhh don't tell the pee stick police!!  

K xx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

K, 

I think i might start testing from tomorrow, i realise that if i get a bfn then it could well be wrong, but if i get a bfp then at least i will know. Tested early last time and got my bfp, but sadly m/c 2 wks later.

What day are you due to test? Are you gonna test early?

Jilly


----------



## KatyLiz (May 3, 2006)

I'm due to test on Friday but will be testing on Wednesday (if I can convince DH who wants to wait until Friday).

Have got some clearblue tests but am off tonight to buy a first response test to use on Wednesday. Would be tempted to test tomorrow but I am leaving home at 6:30 to drive to our other office for the day and don't want the pressure of testing and then having to drive a long way immediately in case it is bad news and I feel rubbish!

A close friend's baby is possibly due to be induced on Wednesday and I would prefer to know one way or the other for us before she has the baby. 

K xx


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

jilly ha ha i spent all last week watching the baby chanel how sad   your symtoms sound positive u have done well to hold off untill today i had a day three transfer OTd is 10th but might test over the weekend i think !!!

what are the main early symtoms i should be looking for?

evieP


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Evie,

I could tell you all sorts of symptoms to look out for but it might be the meds causing them, thats why this 2ww is so hard. Last time it was sore and veiny (.Y.)s, sicky feeling and i just knew. This time i have veiny (.Y.)s, spreading across chest and shoulders, below (.Y.)s and down to abdomen, plus on my thighs and legs, sicky feeling again this morning, and dull low backache, dull headache went when sicky feeling went around 11am, if it was someone else telling me about their symptoms then i would say it all sounds really good for a bfp, but what with the drugs etc who knows.

K, if you test on Wednesday and don't get a bfp, then don't worry too much, it just might be too early. Did you have embies or blastos transfered, because i think that can make a difference to testing times,

Jilly


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

i had really sore boobs day before ec and right up until 2 days after et but now its gone and they are back to normal so not sure if thats a good sign.  only had a few shooting pains now and then but thats just prob all the evasive treatment apart from that nothing not that im expecting anything other than a bfn hard to be positive after so many failures and when your told i have 1 in 10 chance.


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Nott,

What you had before ec and then til 2 days after et was probably from the meds, sore (.Y.) normally don't kick in until the week before BFP and for some people not until 6wks pg and for some not at all, so you mustn't lose hope.
It appears that you have put a defence wall, expect the worst and you won't be so upset when it happens, which i totally understand, but try not to give up or you will make yourself miserable and the 2ww is hard enough.

  

Jilly


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

yes i have become negative and your right im thinking the worst so when it happens it wont be any surprise to me but there is that little niggling in the back still hoping and praying for the bfp.


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Just hold on to that,


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks jilly good luck to you for your test date not long now bet you cant wait to get it over with.


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Desparate to get if over with, by this time last go i knew i was pregnant, but this time not so sure although all the sign are positive, but that could just be the meds as each tx has different effect on your body as you probably well know. This time it was 3 day embies last time 5 day blastos, so that must make a difference,

Jilly


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hiya ladies, hope all are not going to mad on the 2ww

can you please add my dates. My otd is 12/08/09...2nd icsi 

Thank you
Sarah


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

ive always tested early not sure if i will hold out this time im going to try too.  the last attempt we did was donor egg and i really thought that had worked i even had the implantation bleed then had a negative and i was convinced that it had worked so i dont think any symptons are correct until you see the bfp.


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Hope you are all keeping well.

I have tested this morning (OTD Thursday) and got a bfn, pretty sure it is right and won't change. It feels like AF is on her way this morning, feel very heavy down below and have really bad lower backache. Have had really promising symptoms but it just feels different this time and i just don't feel pg.
Will go and have bloods done on Thursday if AF hasn't arrived but not holding out any hope that bfn will change.

Jilly


----------



## SparrowGirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Morning

Jilly - sorry to read about your bfn   but I don't think you should give up hope. Seems like you really can't be sure until OTD and even then the results don't always seem to be accurate, reading the posts on here. Crossing my fingers for you. 

Welcome to Sarah. How are you finding the 2WW?

Hope everyone else is getting on OK today,

Sparrow x


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Jilly

I have my otd the same day as you...sorry to hear of your BFN . But do keep the faith....you never know...

I haven't even got the sore boobs now, which I did have till yesterday....this makes me think it's just not happening now. I woke with a bit of a headache this morning, which I often do with AF and have a few AF type pains , but that's it, and just do not feel pregnant. I know everyone is different. I promised my husband I won't do a home test and we'll just wait for the blood test on thurs. So the wait continues....

This is my first time of this and while you know the odds when you do it, you kind of think, well everything's gone so well with the treatment so far, it HAS to be a BFP doesn't it? Then the reality kind of kicks in....

    to everyone! 

xx


----------



## SparrowGirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi angelihelen

My sore boobs seem to have gone too. But I've just been reading the symptoms thread on here which seems to say that really anything goes, everyone is different, and it doesn't really seem to be possible to read anything into any of the symptoms! I don't know if that is helpful or frustrating. Its my first time too and like you, I just don't feel pregnant, it seems completely unreal that I could be.

!

Sparrow x


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Sparrowgirl - that sums me up too - I am assuming that by now (embies 8 days old) I should be feeling something - it DOES seem so unreal the thought that I could be pregnant - I have spent hours googling things and have come to the conclusion that I am just trying so hard to protect myself from upset if it is negative - I can see why they call it the madness - as it is my first transfer I really didnt know how mad I would be going   

Jilly - I am   that you get a different result on your OTD


----------



## lisak (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi there please can  you add me testing 7th August.

Thanks,

Lisa.


----------



## SparrowGirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi cam17 - I'm glad I'm not the only one! I think I want to try to stop a bfn from hurting by expecting it, but then I know that being relaxed and positive is supposed to help, so it turns into a bit of an internal battle. How has the rest of your experience been? I've found the 2WW much harder than I expected but the bit before (all the drugs etc., which I was dreading) wasn't quite as bad as I thought it would be, so at least I figure I can bear going through this again if it hasn't worked.

Welcome Lisa, you're testing the day before me,  !

Sparrow x


----------



## albi (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi there

Sending you all lots of love and  

I am so sorry but I do not have anytime for personals as at work but going  . Just had to sign on as wanted to know I was not alone - although I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy. 

Started to spot yesterday and feel like AF on it's way - don't feel pregnant. Due to test on the 7/08/09 but may test early as like you Nott I just want to know.This was my last treatment I can't do anymore and can't conceive naturally.

It is especially hard as my sister had a baby girl on Friday. I had to go out and shop for baby clothes, which made me feel so sad, we  went over there Sunday evening. I held this beautful little girl in my arms knowing that this will probably never happen for me.

I feel such an outsider in my own family as since my sister had her first child we aren't really included - and I am never going to fit in as I can't join that exclusive club.

My hubby to isn't coping well. Sorry to be on such a downer. 

My heart goes out to all those with BFN's

Love Alison


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

so sorry jilly you must be so devastated its like hear we go again another failure and right back to the beginning.  im expecting exactly the same i have no symptons and dont even feel pregnant.


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Jilly - don't give up yet   I've read so many stories about bfn's turning into bfp's   

Oh Alison that must've been so hard, I know how you feel, everyone around me, family, friends, work colleagues all have kids and babies. I feel awful because I've just avoided anyone i know with babies recently. We're testing the same day, although like you I may test early too, maybe on thursday. Really hope and pray you get your well deserved bfp        

I seem to be having the same symptom as everyone else, sore (oYo) have disappeared and have AF pains like the nasty   is about to show up any minute.

I'm really     for every single one of us to get a 

Lots of  to all

Miki
x


----------



## albi (Dec 24, 2005)

Jilly I am so so sorry I pray that you get a different result tomorrow.

Miki thanks for your kind words - glad I have someone to test with and praying that it's a positive result for you. 

I am going to get myself in trouble if I stay on here any longer as not getting any work done so will sign on again this evening and check how you are all doing X


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello All,

I would like to join this thread. I am on my 3rd IVF(ICSI) 2ww and am testing on the 15th.   it will be 3rd time lucky!!

This 2ww is driving me mad as I have been in bed since my transfer last Thurs (30/07) and have no other thoughts other than what is happening to my little embryo. 

I know how you all feel re: protecting yourself from a BFN. My partner is not being hopeful this time so I am trying extremey hard to believe that this is our time and our one little embie is happy and multiplying. 

Albi - I understand how you feel about your sister's baby. Lots of my friends and family have had babies in the last 2/3 years and I find it very hard. It sounds awful but it makes me feel jealous and sorry for myself! I can't help it. Last week when I had my ET with only 1 embryo on day 1, my friend gave birth to a little girl. My sister then sent me a photograph of her even though she knew my bad news from EC (only 1 egg from 30 follicles which my parther donated to me) and all I could do was cry. It is such a hard journey - ivf and fertility treatment. But joining this site and reading all the good stories has given me hope.      for you during your 2ww.

Jill - I am crossing my fingers that you have tested too early and have a BFP on Thurs.

I hope you all have a good day.

Belbs xxx


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Sparrow....hey at least we're not alone! And to Jilly, Albi, Miki, everyone I've missed off, I guess tomorrow is another day and we have to keep going with this don't we? Or what's the point! 

MAJOR headache still hanging around!

Just had big conversation with my DH about how it's been decided in my body hasn't it, whetehr I test or not,  so if I'm being a bit negative maybe it's cos I'm just reading the signs my body is giving me. He says it ain't over till the test....mmm.....


And so we wait some more....


 
xxx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi belbs sorry to hear you only had 1 embryo but if it was a good quality one then you never know you only need 1.  i had 2 fertilized but was told that they were bad quality with a lot of fragmentation so i no mine has failed already im due to test the 15th too and so far no signs what so ever.  it is a hard slog but looking at your sig you have had a lot more eggs fertilized in the past and still bfn so anything goes with this ivf it is such unknown not even the doctors can understand why they dont implant.  i have already had 2 children from previous partner so when i first did ivf i was so naieve and was convinced that it was going to work boy was i in for a shock.  i feel a bit fake on hear as i already have children and theres all you others that have none my partner has no children and is so desperate i feel so sorry for him and it puts a big strain on our relationship as i have already have chidlren who are now teenagers and i think he finds that hard and i feel like a failure cause i cant give him a child.

i so hope it works for you belb im keeping my fingers crossed for you we will both be testing on the same day thats if i dont end up testing earlier!!


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Aww Nott don't say you feel like a fake, I can totally understand where you're coming from, wanting to have a baby with your DP. Remember it's not you that's failed, the treatment has failed you...hopefully this time will be the one       It's not over til AF arrives and even then it can still be a BFP.

I have had major headaches too angelihelen, hoping it's a pg sign not an AF sign, although i suspect the latter with me.

Hi Belbs, welcome to the madness  , hope you're doing ok today.

I'd better go now, I'm at work and supposed to actually be doing some work!!

miki
x


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello All,

I have just got back from a little adventure outside and feeling better for having done something normal! 

Angelihelen - I'm not sure when you are testing but your DH is right. It ain't over until the test. Everyone has different symtoms and some of us don't get them. I don't feel pg either but hoping good things are happening in both our tums!!    

Nott - I really hope things work out for you too.     It must be so hard for you and your partner. And it doesn't matter if you already have children - you are still going through the pain and agony like all of us with the treatment and want for a family. I'm sure you and your partner will support each other on your journey to a 'baby Nott'. If and when I have a baby, I'll try again for another. You musn't feel like a failure. Easier said than done as I have had those feelings too but we are trying our best. It is nice to have someone testing on the same day as me and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you too.    for a BFP for you.

Miki - thanx for your welcome, I hope the headache is a good sign. When is your OTD? Lots of    for you.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Belbs,

Glad you're feeling ok, it's nice to do stuff that takes your mind off it all.

My OTD is friday, think i'll test thursday though, I've been tempted the last couple of days but I've been in work and couldn't face coming in if it was bfn. I've booked thurs & fri off work.

Miki
x


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hiya ladies and where is everyone's pma....come on ladies....     

I am being silly this tx and decided that I will test everday till otd so no nasty surprises  . I hate building myself up for a great fall. This tx I just feel emotional and quite negative myself thinking will this ever work for us? etc etc but YES IT WILL. 

Alison don't give up hun, I know it's hard. Maybe take some time out for a while, u'll never know hun it might still be a BFP.

Sarah


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

You're so right Sarah, think we could all do with some PMA today  
x


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Miki -   I think you should wait until Friday to make sure the right levels of hcg are present! If it is BFN you'll be gutted and it may be a BFP   . I know it's tempting as we are all desperate to know so don't listen to me!! 

Sweetchilli - hello, we are testing the same day too!     for you. It is good to hear that you are finding the 2ww ok. I am rather obsessed this time round and can't distract myself!! 

 for all.

Belbs xxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

the only thing i can think about at the min is getting the house back to the way i usally have it   as DH has no idea how to do the house work      i am a bit of a clean freak   i always do the house work to take my mind of things , now i sound like a loony    
How are you at the min , is this your second time?


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

ha ha, okay I know you're right Belbs, I'll do my best  

good on you for being sensible and having a pma sweetchilli, you sound like you're doing great  

Oh no, someone has brought a baby into work, I can hear it crying! God i feel like such a horrible person, it's such an awful feeling to be so jealous. I'm sure you girls will understand like no-one else does. i'd better put my smiley face on...  

Miki
x


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

hey girls this might help take your mind of the 2ww for a min 

Mr sweetchilli


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

miki , its hard when other babies are about , its understandable i am the same , dont think it will ever get easier


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks sweetchilli, thankfully they didn't come my way, feel horrible but am relieved.

i'm liking mr sweetchilli   
x


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Oooh Mr sweetchilli took my mind of the madness there for a minute!   
I think there are a few of us testing on the 15th although I plan to test on the 14th so I can tell the clinic.  Seems like a lifetime away!


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

I dont know if i will be able to test , i dont know if i could do it , i think i will just pee and leave the rest to DH  
but i think it will prob be the 14 to  how are you ladies feeling today ?
Glad you liked mr sweetchilli


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Mr CAM


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

haha oooh i was tring to be discreat in work and just laughed out loud!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

cam 
sorry eviep did we get you into trouble


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Glad you liked that


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

cam 
 
the real mr sweetchilli   
we are so bad


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

oh i love these, such a relief to be laughing     

How do you attach a pic?   
(I'm on a mac, not a pc, not sure if that makes a difference)

miki
x


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh and there is the reality indeed


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Right chicks have to go and make some dinner i am starving !!!!
speak later cam xx


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Yep - I'm off for a nap - back later  
Miki - just click on one of the pictures already posted and it takes you to glitter graphics where you can pick a pic


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

Light relief girls, much appreciated! 

Much love to all, and let's hope that PMA comes kicking and screaming back in!

Incidentally, my friend who's justhad her first baby said she didn't get any symptoms of peg till she was 8 weeks . She said she felt like a real fraud...She now has a beautiful little boy! 

There is hope! 

xxx


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good afternoon everyone, I'm in work getting nothing done, as am checking FF every 5 mins, thanks for the Pic Sweet chilli,  yes a good distraction!!
So sorry jilly for your BFN this monrining, but your symptoms do sound very PG like, so there's still hope.

My OTD is 17/08 but going to test early as this is way longer than anyone else has to wait, (19DPO) so will prob test around 14th? which will be around yours Belbs?

Just so I can add to the Sypmtom checking, have got an odd one!! have really gone off butter!!! the thought of eating it on a piece of bread makes me feel a bit ill? am only 6DPO so think its way to early to be getting any wierd symptoms,  but here's hoping. 

Its such a bummer that every positive pregnancy sypmtom could just as easily be caused by the cyclogest!! had nasea this morning and thought BRILLIANT! then looked up cyclogest side effects and 22% of people get sickness, how dissapointing!!!

Think we are loosng our PMA a bit but our turn will come ladies and this is a quote that I saw on FF last time round and I love it!!

"Life is not about avoiding the storm but learning how to dance in the rain"

We must all be like fred astere now though the amount of dancing i the rain we've had to do!!! 

Hope everyone that's off is relaxing, and think its supposed to get sunny for the rest of the week, and everyone in work hope you're managing to get through the (slow slow) days


xxxxxxxxxxx
"


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Cam, am very   at the moment.

That's good to hear about your friend Angelihelen, it just shows you never can tell. I'm having a weird one today cos AF pains have disappeared now...not sure if it's good or not  

Rho, that sounds like a good sign about the butter! It's so frustrating about the cyclogest though, so many symptoms are the same as pg ones.

Being in work is so hard at times, but having FF is helping,   to you all.

      for us all too.

Miki
x


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanx sweetchilli and cam17!! That just made me giggle. 

Hi Rho1 - a few of us will be testing around 14/15th then.    for a BFP for you. I liked your quote. I am on Cyclogest and it seems to be making me windy rather than nausea!! (sorry if tmi!)

Miki - I think we all feel the same when we see babies. When I popped out earlier I saw two pregnant ladies and one pushing a pram and thought, 'I wish that was me'. But then I thought about my little bean and am hoping it will be soon. Maybe your pains were implantation and now your embryos are hatched!!   

Belbs xxx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow,

Took my DS to the cinema as a distraction and come home to find 2 pages more on thread!!!!

Not feeling so down now after testing early, don't feel heavy down below anymore, need to go to the loo when we got home and realised i hadn't been for a couple of days, so maybe that was the problem as feel much better now, still have lower backache and feel a bit light headed.

We went to see G Force, it was good and got tickets to see GI Joe on Friday, but wish i had picked a different cinema because we got there after stocking up on drinks etc at Tesco Express and got stopped going through to our screen number and told we couldn't take in stuff bought from outside of the cinema, i was furious and told them so. The weather is crap, so can't do anything outside with kids and they are cashing in on this, a small drink cost £2.85 and bags of sweet were £3.50, they have just enforced this in the summer holidays, so will be writing a very strong letter to their head office!! As it was it cost the same price for my DS as it did for me and cost £15 just to get in to see the film.

That feels better now I've had a good moan    

Jilly


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

jilly glad to here you are feeling a wee bit better hun , dont give up hope , i know its easier said than done   you know we are all here when ever you need us , it good to have a good rant  and we are all here to listen and help if we can, thats y i love ff if i need a rant i have good fiends that are always here for me 
Cinemas are a ripoff , i took the kids to see ice age and it cost a fortune , not a bit of wonder people are getting copies its alot cheaper lol , its really expensive to take kids anywhere now


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh I'm so glad to hear you're feeling better too Jilly   it's so good to let off some steam!

  to the greedy cinema people, my SIL has 4 kids and it costs her an absolute fortune to do anything.

Right I'm going home now, i've had enough of being in work for one day.

Hope you all have a lovely PMA evening!

Miki
x


----------



## SparrowGirl (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been out for the afternoon too, a bit of retail therapy. I decided that if I buy clothes that won't fit me if I get pregnant, that's bound to mean I get pregnant, so I spent more money than I should have done on a new pair of trousers! Great logic, huh?! Also bought a couple of pregnancy tests for the weekend, which felt VERY weird.

Cam/Sweetchili, very funny pics! Believe it or not the green 'mankini' is an exact replica of what my DH had to wear on his stag weekend earlier this year. His friends made him cross Falmouth harbour on a paddle boat wearing it. Pictures surfaced at our wedding too, much to the horror of some of the older relatives!

Like the quote Rho. Everyone's right, we need more PMA, it should help us not to go completely  . But like you said Miki, its hard when there are babies everywhere! 

Hope you're all doing ok,  to everyone,

Sparrow x


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

Sparrow, LOVE your logic for the new trousers! I have just ordered a new coat online too, for the same reason.....ah yep, this'll do it!

And I hide things in every pocket for the cinema...their rules are ridiculous....My DH always has to wear his big coat to the cinema so we can hide a bottle of water as I refuse to spend £1.80 for a small bottle....

You practically need a mortgage to go to the cinema these days...moan, grumble....remind me why we want children?  

xxx


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Jilly - glad you eel a bit better    The cinema is sooo expensive these days I'm with angelihelen on this one! , I always take my biggest Radley (ooops no thats a suitcase    my second biggest Radley    and pile all the munchies and drinks before we go!!!!  

Sparrowgirl - I thought of that the other day!  My plan was to go and buy loads of clothes I wouldnt fit into if I got pregnant, I have yet to go through with the plan but good for you, I am sure it will work    

Sweetchilli - FF has been my lifeline since 1/1/09 - amazing the support that goes on  

Rho - excellent quote - we should make that the thread motto!  

Still got thumping headace but managed to snooze most of the afternoon away on the sofa - Am trying to remind myself that I should not yet start eating for 3    So definitely going to have to curtail the comfort eating (tomorrow   )

 to all


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cam i have already started eating for three lol i think i have put on a stone in the last three weeks , will be out walking me wee doggy and on the wee fit after the two weeks 
glad to here your headache has lifted , a wee nap always helps


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

i feel exactly the same havent stopped eating since ec and i was already overweight.  having 2 wks off work is not doing me any favours i eat more when im not working.  il be back to the gym after the 2wks but would much rather not be hoping we are all not having to excercise after the 2 wks.

glad your feeling better jilly i suppose you just have to get on with things not a lot else you can do its not fair though.


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone

Well I am eating like a horse too and I can't afford too as I am already overweight!!!  I also feel incredibly tired.  But I do feel as if AF is going to come.  I did consider buying a first response test but am going to try and wait until OTD this Friday.  FF is my life line too atm - really need to let off steam to others that can understand!!!

rrh
x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

good luck to you for friday red riding have you had any symptons yet did you notice any implantation bleeding i havent had anything and im testing 15th.


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi nott - I have had AF type pains on and off and I am extremely tired.  But nothing very noticable.  I think clomid can affect you in different ways so its really difficult to tell.  I am also hungry - but then I do love my food and I have been comfort eating.  

Good luck for the 15th!!!  Its really good to be able to come on here and talk about it all 

rrh
x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

its so frustrating i felt nausea in bed last night but i think that was the fact id overeaten  like you i have been a bit of a piggy these last few weeks and dread to think how big il be after these 2 weeks and when its a bfn will be regretting it all and not only coping with the bad news but coping with the extra weight as well, why do we put ourselves through all this!!


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

strawberrys can you tell me a bit about the reprofit clinic in czec republic thinking of using it nxt time how many visits do you need to make to them and what was the cost?


----------



## SparrowGirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Morning everyone

I'm glad everyone else is eating for 3, I am finding it really hard to resist comfort food. And I haven't been going to the gym or walking my dog as far as usual (poor dog, not only might he have to cope with a new baby after 10 years of getting all the attention, but he gets shorter walks too!).

Feeling horrible and bloated ( ) but still trying to maintain my PMA. Off to the garage shortly as discovered last night that my car boot was full of water. Kind of a good distraction from worrying about whether I'm pg   

Jilly, hope you are feeling better today, and Cam I hope your headache has gone...

Isn't it fantastic being able to talk to each other through FF. I'm off to Brecon tonight until Sunday and am worried I won't have the internet there, which will be awful, will have to have huge catch-up on Sunday. 

   to everyone this morning.

Sparrow xx


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

I am trying really hard not to test early (otd Friday).  No sign of AF but I have had AF pains again.  I can't get my head into thinking it might just work.  I was talking to DH last night about if we were pg would we tell anyone inc. families until 12 weeks?  I am inclined not to - how does everyone else feel?     

I can't concentrate and get any work done atm and I am also really bad tempered 

Have a good time in Brecon sparrow - I think it is a great idea to get away!

rrh
x


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Morning all,

Hope everyone is feeling ok this morning  

I too am overeating   good to know I'm not alone on that one!

AF pains still on and off and headachy, so many of us have those symptoms...it has to be a good thing     

I agree sparrow, FF is such a lifeline, not sure I'd cope without it now. Hope you have a lovely time in Brecon, such a good idea to get away for a few days.

 &   to all.

I'm thinking of testing tomorrow (1 day early) only so I give myself more time to get over it if it's bfn, as I'm off work til tues and don't want to go back in feeling all   . Is this wise, or might i gt a false result?  

Miki
x


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Sparrowgirl - crikey - how did all the water get in your car boot? Have a lovely relaxing time in Brecon - we will all be here when you get back and a break away will do you good   

R R Hood - I would be the same and try not to tell anyone till 12 weeks if poss - it must be so tempting to test early - whatever you decide will be the right thing for you   

Miki - oh my goodness - the early testing is catching - good luck if you do decide to test - could always test on OTD as well?   

Hi to everyone else - Sweetchilli - nott - Helen - Jilly - belbs - Rho - and everyone I have missed!  Hope the       isn't increasing as rapidly for you as it is for me!  

Wow - there are loads of us on here now!

      to everyone


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi Miki

I am going to try and wait until Friday.  But I know what you mean - I was really tempted last night to get DH to go and get a first response from the 24 hour chemist.  Its REALLY REALLY hard isn't it.


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi rrh,

Yeah it's so hard, really don't know what to do for the best  

I'm the same with AF pains, thankfully no sign yet    it stays away for us.

I'm not sure what to do about telling people either, but I'm kinda thinking I'll cross that bridge if and when and just hope I have that problem! I'll probably tell family & friends as they all know anyway, but my work colleagues know too and i'm not sure what to do about them.

I'm supposed to be working atm too, being on here is sooo much better   

Morning Cam  

miki
x


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

morning girls

i have officially gone bonkers i cant wait any longer now      its the not knowing either way my OTD is monday but going to try to hold out till sunday but am getting all my AF signs spots, wind, mood swings and cramps now!!!

hope your all doing well today


evieP


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi Cam and evie - sendig you lots of   and to everyoe else too   .  I have gone bonkers too.  DH says I am really ratty - but I just blame the clomid!!

rrh
x


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

all these symptoms are so similar to pg symptoms


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Evie- step away from the pee sticks     You are only a few miles from me so I will have to come and confiscate them - only problem is I may end up using them myself      

Miki - yep - this is loads better than work  

RRH - tell DH that we are all the same as you so it must be ok to be ratty, irritable and generally 'narky knickers' as my DP calls me


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

CAm ~ am too bloody scared to pee on them incase its all over        have u got some i haven bought any yet    

ooh red riding hood~ my DH thretened to divorce me if i went back on chlomid he said it made me awfull he said my moods on ivf have been half as bad    

EVieP


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Narky knickers - that is really funny   

It's so hard not to test early isn't it!!  I cannot put my mind to work at all.  

Is anyone else drinking 3 litres of water a day.  That is what I have been told to do.  I'm not managing it though.  Makes me keep running to the loo


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

RRH - I was only told to drink 3 litres after EC which was in feb - am drinking lots of water but not 3 litres    

Evie - nope I havent bought any yet - am trying to time it right so I can order them from amazon cos they do a 2 pack of clearblue for about 7 quid - want them to arrive on my OTD


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

Morning girls


One day to go til OTD for me....and this morning there was a bit of bleeding ...none since but a bit of red nonetheless. Classic AF  starting symptoms for me I'm afraid.  Sorry if tmi. I do kind of know it's not to be, but it's still hard and so disappointing. And you know what, I told so many people cos I was so excited, and the thought of having to say "No, it's fine,I'm ok " after telling them it's negative is filling me with dread. Won't be so open about it next time. Lesson learned! 

Of course some miracle could happen and I could get a BFP tomorrow...but I think it's unlikely....

Much love and   to all you ladies with tests today xxxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Aww angelihelen don't give up yet, you could definitely still get a bfp   

I've had all my usual symptoms and they are exactly the same as normal but I'm hoping they are pg symptoms.

             for tomorrow (I may test tomorrow too, if i'm not too scared).

People you've told will be there to support you no matter what  
Last time i hardly told anyone and that was really hard as no-one knew what we were going through, this time I've told everyone and I'm so glad.

 I'll blow you some lucky bubbles too.

Miki
x


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh thanks Miki, that's lovely of you! If I am wrong, and it's a BFP I shall never trust my intuition again mind you! But then I'll be so happy I won't care! Bubbles for you too    

xx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

each cycle ive ever done ive always tested early and they have never been wrong i personally think if you get a negative so near test date then it is a negative i know you cant be 100 percent sure cause i have read of stories on hear that had negatives testing early then gone on to have a bfp but that has never happened to me.

and angilhean there was a story i read near the begining of this post of someone that tested early got a bfn also started bleeding then a few days later had a bfp so there is still hope.

i am convinced mine has not worked the odds were against us from the start and i have no symptons at all and it has now been 8 days past et i no they say some dont experience any symptons but i think i no my own body and im sure im not pregnant feel a bit gutted about it all but what can we do we just have to get on with things.


----------



## albi (Dec 24, 2005)

Morning 

Well I have sneaked on again as I am at work but can’t concentrate. I may take tomorrow and Friday off.

Well I went and did it, Tesco have buy one get one free on pregnancy tests so I now have four! Couldn’t decide whether to pay extra and go for the Clear Blue, but figure if there are hormones present it should come up regardless of the test and I am sure you are just paying for the fancy packaging. 

I am due to test Friday, but may test tomorrow and Friday as can’t cope. Still spotting and feel it is only the drugs stopping AF from coming. Think this is the end of the road for us. Can’t do anymore treatment. I just need to know now. 

Angelhelen – we are both experiencing similar symptoms and it is heartbreaking everytime you go to the toilet and see spotting. I will light a candle for you when I get home as not much good at praying at the moment.

Sarah - I so understand you wanting to test everyday cause the thought has crossed my mind.

Miki and Red Riding Hood we are due to test the same day I think so keeping everything crossed?

Sweetchilli – I so understand the housework thing I find it a stress relief and have found it hard looking at a dirty house.  I gave into it and cleaned the house on Sunday and felt better for it. Just didn’t do the hovering and had to train hubby! Have you found E-clothes yet they are the best invention ever. 

Thanks for the pictures they made me smile. Like someone else said good to get some light relief. 

Belbs – Praying that it is third time lucky for you. I am getting daily pictures from my sister of her baby, but have stopped going on ******** as have 2 friends that have had babies and just can’t cope with pictures of babies everywhere I look at the moment. 

Nott don’t worry about already having children it still hurts like hell

Lots of love and sorry if I have missed anyone better get back to work will check in later

Love Alison


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

albi, angelihelen and nott sending you lots of     try and stay positive - I know it is hard.


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Aww Nott I'm so sorry you're feeling like that hun  

When is your OTD? I really don't think we can read to much into symptoms or lack of as I don't think there's any way to tell yet (if only I'd practice what I preach). Have you got just under a week to go? I didn't have any AF symptoms for the first week either. 

I feel like i should know my own body too but at the moment I'm just not sure  

           for you.

Alison - I'm sneaking on here too while at work, so hard trying to concentrate isn't it??! 

  to all.

Miki
x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

my otd is 15th if i wait that long!!


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Morning All!   

I finally had a proper nights sleep last night. Only woke up once for the loo and feel better for it. So sending lots of   and   to you all. 

Nott - I hope you are ok. I was reading a thread on the icsi chat board earlier. I read the 'ICSI success stories' page and there are so many good endings it made me feel really positive. I also don't have any symptoms and don't feel pregnant. But then i've never been pg so not sure how it would feel!! 

Wishing you all a good day.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Belbs - Im the same - have never been pregnant so not sure how it would feel - Its hard to deal with all the emotions isnt it?  I have found the success stories helpful too


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Please can I join you? Had 1 blastocyst transferred this morning, OTD is 17th August.

Bit about myself (as don't know how to put it at the bottom like everyone else!)

I'm 25 (medically fine)  DH 32 - vasectomy reversal resulted in 100% antibodies and not able to conceive naturally.

This is my 2nd ICSI, 1st ICSI (started Sep 07) only managed to get 1 egg, was devastated, lots of follicles before EC, only 2 follicles day of EC! - Had a 2 day transfer with a 4 cell embryo and now have a beautiful little girl - miracles do happen . . .  

This ICSI got 25 eggs, 20 mature. May have 1 other blastocyst to freeze but not sure yet. 

I need to have a good read through this thread and get to know you all, have lived on FF since starting treatment!! but just wanted to say I tested early twice in my 2ww last time and both times were negative and I was devastated. I know how frustrating it is and tempting but if you can hold out then try, as when i did the test on the 14th day i got my BFP so was utterly shocked!! but i do understand and i need to take my own advice and not test early myself this time!!!!

Loads of good luck to everyone and especially those whos OTD is tomorrow! 

Laurs x x x


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Laurs - good to see you on here - welcome to the 2WW madness     Congrats on your blast


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Belbs & Cam, I'm the same never been pg so no idea what to expect  

Welcome to the   Laurs, hope you're feeling ok. 

 on having a beautiful little girl (always nice to hear a success story  ) and  having a lovely blastocyst tansfered too!!    

Miki
x


----------



## SparrowGirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome Laura and  !

There is so much posting going on I don't know where to start! 

Angelihelen, hope you are ok, I am crossing my fingers for you for tomorrow (might not be able to get online, but I will be thinking of you). Sending    to you and to Nott and Albi too, this is so tough for everyone. 

Miki, Angelihelen, we told lots of people that we are doing ICSI, but a bit like Angelihelen I'm now not sure it was the right thing to do - dreading telling people it hasn't worked - and if it has worked I would quite like to keep it to myself for a while! But you're right Miki, the support is important I think. 

Glad you got a good nights sleep Belbs, it makes a big difference doesn't it. I get weird night sweats at the moment, I think its the cyclogest. 

Cam & RRH, I'm trying to drink loads of water - I was told to keep drinking lots - no idea if it is helping!

Oh Cam, how the water got into my car is a mystery! It must be rain, but there was about 3 inches last night! Very puzzling  

Evie - I bought my pg tests yesterday ready for Saturday but now wish I hadn't as I keep looking at them and being tempted - up until now I hadn't even considered testing early!

I know there are lots of people I've missed out - sorry. I'll post again later before I head off to the Welsh hills.

 for you all,

Sparrow xx


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

sparrow girl~ roll on the weekend and keep away from then untill sat , i keep being tempted to dive into the chemist to buy some haha

just had acupunture and she told me to keep lots of PMA so am going to be positive all day long      well the next half hour at least

EvieP


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Evie P have you always had acupuncture when on tx? I've never had it and was wondering if I should (next time....if needs be). Do you find it relaxing? (even with all those needles!!!!)
x


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

I think i depends on indiviuals i had it for one iui and then for this tx i found it a bit expensive but decided to be positive about it and give it a shot!! it is relaxing and the needles dont hurt much. it definatly cured my hayfever so am hoping it has helped with ivf as well. have a good at research studies for acu and IVf there are quite encouraging statistics!!!

EvieP


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

*Laurs* - Welcome to the 2ww madness.   for you. I am so pleased your last treatment worked. It really gives me hope as that has just happened to me.   I am lucky. 
You add the signature part by clicking on profile and the on the left hand side of your profile there is a section to modify your profile. Choose 'forum profile information' and you can add the sig there. ( Hope this makes sense!)

*SparrowGirl* - I had night sweats the other night but thought it was because I'm feeling a bit anxious. Will read my cyclogest info and check the side effects. Have good trip and good luck for your OTD at the end of the week.  

*Evie P* - where did you research the acu? How did you choose a place etc:? Hope it works for you. 

I think I'll have lunch now. Even though i had a snack about 1/2 an hour ago!!

 to all.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Evie P, hmm sounds good...may give it a go next time (if I need too...PMA, PMA!!).

Hope it works for you     

Miki
x


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

ps. I've been blowing lots of good luck bubbles. I hope they are working.  

Belbs xxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Belbs! Have blown some for you too  
x


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

miki~ you wont need it again this is your turn PMI    

belbs~i just looked for approved acu places close to me and she had a website with all info on also if you google it lots of links come up ill have a look today and try send you a link

EvieP


----------



## Brambles1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you? I had ET 30th July - 2 little 2 day embies put back and my OTD is 12th August. Anyone else testing around then? This tx I'm on Prednisolone, aspirin and Clexane to try and sort out the early losses I've had before.

No symptoms yet other than slight tenderness and a few twinges around lower abdomen that I've had since EC so I put it down to being "messed around with" rather than it being a sign of anything exciting happening! Emotionally, I've been boomeranging back and forwards from being calm, relaxed and whatever-will-be-will-be at one end of the spectrum, to all the dark and depressig no-way-this-has-worked-why-did-I-put-myself-through-this-again? feelings at the other. Basically, I am officially a great big 2ww Nutbag right now.  

Good luck to everyone.  

Brambles x


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

I have had acupuncture all through my treatment - no idea what the outcome will be but I liked it.  I see it as part of a ttc support network.

I am officially going mad - just spent the last 2 hours listening to Chrismas music!!!     

Just off to try and get some more work done


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Welcome to the   madness Brambles!

Really sorry to hear about your earlier losses    

    that this is your time      

Hope acu works for you too belbs!!

miki
x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies
Can I join you?
I had 2 embies put back on Monday, although 1 embie was only 2 cell and only had 5% off moving on, they other was 7 cell.
This will be my 8th 2ww and am praying this is the one. OTD 17th Aug.

Wishing everyone loads of luck.

Love
Joe
x


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Joe,

Welcome to the  !!

Sending you lots of        
 this WILL be your time.

Miki
x


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to all the newbies on the  ,   

How is everyone doing today?

Tomorrow is OTD and have had no sign of AF, so will be going to clinic in London to have my bloods done, which will be the defining answer.

Had letter from clinic this morning and it now says to test about 14 days after transfer which would make that Saturday, but the blurb they gave me day of transfer said OTD was the 6th, so maybe just maybe we will get a bfp and i just tested too early. I have been doing some research and it seems that taking steroids can caused more visible and prominent veins, which is also a pg symptom. 

I think the main problem is that i just don't know my body at the moment, due to all the meds, they are controlling the cycle so anything could be going on and i wouldn't know.

Jilly


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Jilly,

Lots & lots of         for tomorrow.

I've not decided whether to test tomorrow or wait til friday yet.

will be thinking of you    

Miki
x


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Miki, i strangley feel calm about it all, jilly


----------



## Brambles1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Jilly - Lots and lots of good luck for tomorrow.    

Brambles x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi joe71 cant believe this is your 8th attempt i thought mine was bad at 5th oh i really hope this one works for you i no how horrendous it is to keep going through this all the time. 

hi brambles i hope this time is going to the one for you although we think that every time and just seems to go on and on before you know it years have past and your still doing it i cant believe ive been doing this now for 4 yrs and never seems to end.


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Miki and Nott

Nott I know what you mean, I've been going through the IVF route for about 8 years, and TTC naturally for 2 years before that!.
I'm getting an old bird now, so time is running out!.

Jilly lots of luck tomorrow.

love
joe
xx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

i was around 36 when i started ivf im now 40 and still going although i am at the  end of the road now my partner wants to give ed 1 more go in czec republic then thats it so well see.


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Well good luck honey.
We had our last treatment in the Czech Republic, I really liked the clinic out there, but was easier for us to do it in the uk this time.


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

Good luck and much    for tomorrow Jilly!

Welcome to all the newbies too! 

xxx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi joe71 can you tell me a bit about the clinic in czec how many visits did you have to do and would you recommend it? i am worried about how time consumming it is going to be having to make the journeys over there all the time.


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Of course

I went to Reprofit and I would defo recomend them, I didn't need to go and see them before i started, Although I did go for IUI first, but if you want to go and have a consultation beforehand you can.
I just emailed Stepan my history, and we went from there.
He shipped the drugs over to me by DHL, and they were with me 48 hours later.
Depending on how you want to do it, I had all my scans at a uk clinic, and just called him with the results, he gives you a planned schedule for EC & ET. But I know people who go out for their scan as well.
I booked my flights and hotel in advance around the schedule, but depending on how you respond to the drugs you may have to alter the dates slightly.
But the flights were so cheap with Ryan air, and it's flights are direct to Brno airport which is about 30 mins away from the clinic. you can get return flights for under £100, sometimes less than a tenner!
I stayed there for 8 days, flew out 2 days before EC and flew back 2 days after ET.
The clinic is lovely, and the staff friendly, they speak good English but it can cause some problems.
The waiting list are shorter and the cost is a lot cheaper, about £2k less for Icsi than my UK clinic.
There is a reprofit thread, and I met up with some ladies out ther who were having treatment at the same time as me, which was lovely.

The only reason I didn't go back this time, is i'm currently off sick from work after an op, and I didn't want to be travelling abroad when I'm off sick from work, thought that was taking the P*** a little.

So went back to my uk clinic, i would go back to reprofit next year when I've book time off work. But hopefully I wont need to as I'm going to get my BFP this time.  

PM me if you want any other info.
Love
Joe


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks jo that is really helpful i would be going for de so would only need to go for et, i think ive given up on my own eggs now although i did do donor before and did not work hard to know what is best just seems to be luck no matter what embryo you have put back hope yours is lucky this time.


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Jilly     

Hi to Joe - sending you lots of     too.

I am trying to hold off testing until Friday.  I have no symptoms at all now so no idea what is going on.

rrh
x


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Jilly - good luck for tomorrow - will be sending   your way  

RRH - I am only day 4 post ET and desperate to test so its understandable that you want to test early - Friday isnt long - but it feels like the 2WW is some special time zone thing (every hour feels like a week) -   the time flies for you


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

I just wanted to wish everyone good luck and sincerely praying for everyone especially those who have tried for so long. I am only on my second icsi cycle but feel really shattered and depressed at times. I don't know how you ladies do it for 5 or 8 times. I would also try as many times as I can afford and would then go rob a bank lol. I also believe we shouldn't give up. You ladies are very brave 
and tonight I will make a special prayer for all of us to get our bfp's. 

Sarah x


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi Sarah

Lots of    to you too and will also say a special prayer tonight for us all


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Sarah - thats a lovely post and I know what you mean about people continuing to try - I am so impressed at how brave people are - everyone deserves their BFP - Loads of PMA to you


----------



## SparrowGirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Just off to Brecon so may not post for a few days. Just wanted to say agree with Sarah and say how lovely and brave you all are, sending loads of     and also   for everyone who is testing in the next few days, I will be thinking of you.

Sparrow x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Ah Sarah & Sparrow, thats lovely.

Praying for everyone's dreams to come true.
xxx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies,

I had egg collection on Monday and am (hopefully) having egg transfer tomorrow.  I will look back on this thread later to try to get to know everyone, but just bookmarking at the moment, so that I can come and obsess here for the next few weeks.  

My clinic (Bourn Hall) has stopped doing blood tests and now give out pee sticks to be done on day 18, so my wait (unless AF comes along and spoils the party) seems longer than most.  Not sure if they count tomorrow as day 3 or day 1.

Looking forward to going on the 2ww journey with you all,

Dee


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Dee

I was at Bourn for my ET too, and they were lovely! Hope you had a good experience!

I do however get a blood test, as Bourn isn't my primary clinic, but my friend uses Bourn as hers and she said when they told her she wasn't able to have a blood test she asked for one anyway, and said the staff were lovely and said oh go on then... so if you get desperate, just tell the clinic and they may be kind! 

Good luck though and hope all has gone well for you so far. This is the best place to be for the   !

xx

ps Sparrow, have a lovely time in Brecon!


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello to all the newbies today,  

Good luck for your OTD tomorrow AngeliHelen and Jilly02.     

I was having a good day today but my sister called earlier to see how I was doing and arranging lunch for Fri. I couldn't stop crying for ages after. Anyway she has given my 'bean' a new name. He/she is now called Nemo... 

Hope you are all ok.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Belbs - Nemo is lovely   

I have had a   day today - DP is going to take me out for a walk on the beach in a min - symptom checking/imagining is driving me


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

ahh Cam and belbs, poor you !!! those days are horrible i just had a little cry thinking about how down it makes you!!!! what a horrible path we have to take to achieve our dreams but you need to be positive for those embies and give them time to make a home in your tum for the next nine months they need lots of PMA girlies, CAm a nice walk will do you good the fresh air will blow cobwebs away!!! 

sending you both lots of         

i just stood up and got peircing abdo pain just like AF

EvieP


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

*Cam17* - I'm sorry to hear you've been having a  day too. 

Thanx *EvieP* - I'm feeling more positive now and my DP is taking me out for dinner for a change of scenery. Lots of    to you too and hoping the pains are not AF. 

Belbs xxx


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

Belbs, Nemo is lovely! 

Hope you have a good evening. Tomorrow is another day! 

xx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Morning ladies,

Well it looks like I'm out. Woke up with bright pink spotting at 4am which had pretty much turned into full AF by 6am, I did a test and it was bffn (pardon my french)  

I'll test tomorrow on my OTD but I know it's not going to change.

It's been so nice chatting to you all and it's really helped me through the past 2 weeks, thanks for all your kind words and support (Hannah I saw your post last night, thanks for the     hun).

Just want to wish you all the best of luck and I really hope every single one of you gets a bfp, we all deserve it so much after all we go through.

  

I've had my hysterical shoulder shaking    already so hopefully I can pull myself together and move on, hoping to go again at the end of the year/early next. Just got the horrible task of letting people know now  

Lots of love and             to you all.

Miki
x


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Aww. *Miki*, I am really sorry to hear your news.   It is so hard when you get a bfn. I am keeping everything crossed that it will be a good result tomorrow.    I'll be thinking of you today.     

Belbs xxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Miki , awe hun i am so sorry , like belbs said it hard hun , look after you and dh


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Miki - am so so sorry


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks so much Belbs, Sweetchilli and Cam  

I think I'm going to go to the docs/clinic to see about any further investigations that can be done. I have endo and had scarred tubes, so you never know maybe something can be done to improve my chances next time.

Lots & lots of           to you all.

Miki
x


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Miki - sorry to hear your news  Its really hard and I am thinking of you.  I hope you feel better soon 

rrh
x


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

is everyone up early or are yous like me and cant sleep


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Miki - sorry hon, loads of love to you both. This treatment is so unfair, loads of hugs to you x x x


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Morning *sweetchilli!* I couldn't sleep either - woke up about 6ish after having strange, vivid dreams. Not just about the treatment... I had one where I was having a bath and the secretary from my old school was sitting next to the bath and we were chatting about decorating my house!! Weird. I think i am going    !!

    to all.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

SC - neighbours house alarm been going off since 5.50 am this am so everyone in road awake  

Belbs - we are all going


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Belbs       oh i cant stop laughing , i thougth i was the only one to have weird dreams        oh that was so funny thanks i needed that 


Cam you were up to , why cant we sleep , i used to slepp to half nine ten in the mornings now i cant

i have weird pains this morning , was knicker watching this morning thought AF was showing up


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

*sweetchilli* - I know!  

I just need to know what is happening and am now thinking about testing even though it is only 8dpo!! I need the


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

SC -

                                                                                           

belbs


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Dont , you will make yourself worse hun , please dont seen to many testing early and getting BFN , and being so depressed then go on to get there Bfp and wishing they had never done it
have you got tests at home ?
Cam awe thanks hun , did you get a wee bit carried away there


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

I think I need more!!                                                                 !!

And for all:                                                                             

God, I am going mad!!


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

We all are      we are all testing the same day !!!


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Goodness I have been having weird dreams too.  Last night I dreamt I was walking along the highest most precarious part of the great wall of China.  Then I found myself part of the audience at a western shoot out, with cowboys with guns at the ready??   What is that all about ?


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks rrh & laurs  

I'll be having a big glass of wine (or 3) tonight to console myself   

Thinking of you all      
xx


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

I am trying not to but reading stories of people testing early and getting bfp's makes me think, 'hmmm, maybe that could happen to me.'

My DP won't allow it but was thinking of doing it secretly.    Will hold out as long as I can. I didn't even think of testing early the last 2 times. 

Must wait 'til the 15th!


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi Miki  - I plan to do the same if I get a bfn tomorrow.  I will be having a great big cappacinno from Costa plus a chocolate tiffin.  Then its my sisters birthday so several glasses of wine will pass my lips


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

*rrh* -   Your dream is as crazy as mine! Our hormones must be all over the place with the progesterone overdose!

   for tomorrow.

Belbs xxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Girls having really weird pains in both sides of me stomach , me thinks it could be

Blbs even if you do get a bfp early , it would prob be the drugs anyway , hold in there in we can all do it on the 15th 
rrh good luck for tomorrow hun  you get a BFP


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

- I was like that all day yesterday! I couldn't stop. Not so bad today - yet!!


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

so sorry miki today is not going to be a good day for you its not fair is it.

well i still not getting any symptons but not sleeping very well at night went to the loo and then after had the dreaded AF pain in my lower stomach although afer every other time of ivf i never have my AF until around a few days after testing.  really fed up now i no it hasnt worked and i feel like im putting my life on hold for another week to get nothing at the end of it but because there is always that 1% niggling chance you have to keep going so onwards i go still overeating doing nothing and being bored as im afraid to do too much JUST IN CASE!!! this is all head work..


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

must be the cyclogest     are you on it to 
nott i am having AF type like pains as well


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

I may have gone a little over the top - I really feel like AF is on way if that helps anyone - I have been symptom searching   

1) feel a bit sick and slightly dizzy - ? BFP (probable - lack of exercise, fresh air and on horrid hormones)
2) Boobs tend to twinge occasionally - ?BFP (probable - hormones ie progynova and cyclogest)
3) Tummy feels swollen and tender ?BFP (probable cause - my ET was not straightforward and have been messed with down there so bound to be sore & I am fat anyway)
4) AF pains really strong ?BFP (probable - AF on way and gonna be a shocker)
5) Things smell a bit odd ?BFP (probable - havent done housework/had shower yet today so house/I stink)
Anyone think of anything else  

SC - I see you having problems with          Hope things feel better in that department - are you cyclogesting through the back door  

Nott -


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

ps - have just had salt and vinegar crisps for breakfast


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Cam - well I think all those things relate to me aswell!!! 

Belbs- I know what you mean about the weird dreams


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

yes i am on cyclogest i tend to put it in the front door dont really like going near the back door  cam those symptons look positive to me at least your getting some i havent had any i think that could be a good sign when are you testing i cant remember?


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

flip the back door i dont think so


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

You guys are all so funny!!! My cheeks (facial) are hurting from all the laughter today!!

I am on the cyclogest too and they are going throught the front door.

I like your list *cam17*      - I would love to add to your list but I am having no symptoms apart from strange dreams and I just put that down to   .

*sweetchilli and cam17 *- we only have 9 days and 10 sleeps to go. Nearly half-way. Hurray!!

Belbs xxx


----------



## Brambles1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Miki - so sorry to hear your news, honey.   Take extra good care of yourself.

Brambles x


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Well I must confess I have continued going through the back door and find it so much easier and less messy!  I have it down to a fine art now and have no problems at all - I must have a good vaccuum on my       I am probably going to start testing on mon/tues if still no AF!

Belbs - I have had horrible dreams too - one the other night was about a BFN - woke up   

Off out soon to get more progynova as I will run out before OTD cos of the 5 day transfer! Then going to visit my friend who has twin girls - cuddle quota needs topping up!

Back later


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

belbs and cam we are half way through 


Cam you are so funny 

no one is to test early OK


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

*Nott* - I have just blown you lots of good luck bubbles and hope that it works for you this time. I had slight af pains a few days before my OTD the last two times but didn't start af for a few days either. It is so hard because we just can't tell whether those pains are a good or bad sign. Just keep hoping that this might be yours and your DP time. I'm  for you. My DP is not being  at all this time, i think it a protection thing after only having 1 egg this time but we have just got to hope. I got very  yesterday all of a sudden but coming on FF got my  back and I am really hoping that it is our time too. Sending you lots of    . Hope you have a good day.

*cam17* - The bfn dreams are horrid.   I had those the first few nights after ET. I hope you enjoy your cuddle quota. 

Belbs xxx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

has anyone experienced any implantation symptons yet?


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

*sweetchilli* - Thanx for the   . Keep it coming. I'm trying very hard to wait.


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

dont know what the symtoms are like , do you s


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

well apparantly ive been reading up on it and you get pinkish mucus and light spotting with some cramps when it implants BUT they also say not everyone experiences it, although because i never have and always had a bfn im constantly looking for it as that would be the most positive sign for me but i have had nothing and it should have implanted by now its been 9 days so not a good sign for me.


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Nott & Bramble  

RRH,      you won't be on the wine too!!!

Have just read back on the thread, you girls are so funny, has made me   & cheered me up  

Will blow you all some lucky bubbles (for those who want them)

Miki
x


----------



## albi (Dec 24, 2005)

Morning.....

I tested this morning a day early and got a BFFN too! Weirdly I don't feel anything which is a bit scary. I guess deep down I knew.

Will test tomorrow but not hopefull.  As I have been eating loads anyway, I decided I would treat myself to a ciggie (crazy I know - but what the hell) It hasn't made me feel any better but fed up with years of healthy eating, no drinking, diet, accupunture, water etc. so thought I would do something really naughty.

Mikki so sorry to hear your news sending you a big 

Am going to go and walk the dogs of the forest and try and find some peace with this.

Sending lots of love to you all ...


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi can i join you please,

i had ET yesterday after a medicated FET, we have an 8 cell and a developing morula(between 8 cell and day 4 stage) on board. OTD is 19th August.
This is my 4th 2ww   i have had a BFP twice but unfortunatley m/c, all tests done and looks like we were just unlucky, this will be the one for us          

good luck to everyone

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

I really sorry to hear your news *albi*. It is such a hard journey for us all and I know you have had a long journey. Take time to grieve and I hope you manage to think ahead and get your dream bfp very soon. I hope you enjoyed your ciggie, even if it didn't make you feel better! Sending you lots of     and hope you find some peace.

Belbs xxx (sending you bubbles for tomorrow)


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey Julia - this is THE place for the madness - Evie is here too     All going   together    

Albi - so sorry     hope the result is different tomorrow   

Miki - glad we are making you  

Definitely going out now


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Julia!  

Welcome to another round of   madness. 

I'm sorry to hear about your earlier losses and will   that this is your lucky time. I hope Posh and Becks are happy and snuggling in for 9 months.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh Alison, I'm so sorry hun    it's so hard isn't it? You're not alone and I know exactly how you feel.

I keep thinking I'm ok and can handle it, then I well up again. So good to be on here though, it helps so much  

If I smoked I'd be doing so right now!! Hope your walk makes you feel a bit better, I love dogs, thinking of getting one...think it may help.

    for you Julia and everyone else xxx


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

Miki and Albi, I'l join you.....properly got AF now, and just went for my blood test at the hospital and the lovely lovely nurse looked so disappointed when I told her and said "But I thought you were a definite!" and that made me blub. Could not wait to get out of there actually, was trying to hold it together across the car park....

Anyway, as a reward to myself for all of this, I went to Mcdonalds, something I never do, and had a Filet of Fish....hey whatever gets you through!  This weekend there will be a vodka martini or two.....

Feel a bit numb actually. 

But to all the BFN ladies, I send so much love and so much hope and positivity for the next time. All good things come to she who waits and all that....

And to all the ladies waiting for OTD,  I am now really really hoping you get what you want!    

Thanks all for the time on the 2ww, it's been such a help to me. 

xxxx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Hiya ladies, been holding off joining here for as long as possible but here i am.

Its been a very difficullt 2ww so far for me. I started brown bleediing on day 6 after et and it then spotted for a further 3 days. Almost stopped now but it had frightenend the life out of me. I'm exhausted from worry. But i can't be like that for the whole week, got to find positives somewhere. Lots of people have mentioned implantation so going with that till otd. 
I had et on the monday and by friday i was saying i had no symptoms except cramps and soore boobs. Then on the sunday al that happened. Wish i was back on the friday, i wouldnt complain then. 

So now spotting has practically stopped, boobs seem to be fine (not sore anymore), and painful tummy when i eat a bit too much but apart from that no symptoms at all.  It is probably all over but with this bloody process noone really knows unil otd!!!

Good luck to everyone else on this rocky road... sending lots of    to those who need it and        to those who gat strength from  it.

Sorry about being so negative.

Julsxx


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Blimey only checked this site this morning and now loads more pages!!!!

Had my first bfn dream last night, not as strange as some of your dreams have been!!! Just remember holding a test and it said 'negative'!!! So a great positive way to start!!!

Nott - This is my 2nd 2ww, on the 1st I got a bfp and got no spotting, mucus etc etc whatsoever! Nothing! So don't worry yourself, some get implantation bleeds and some don't.

Hello to Julia and Jules,
Sorry for all the bfn's!!! I'm going to do exactly the same if i get a bfn, i'm going to get very drunk and eat a massive chinese afterwards!

Was anyone sore after ET? It wasn't sore or painful the ET but having my legs in stirups (nice!) really pulled my sides and they were there 4 about 15 minutes so i was already in pain from EC but recovering and now i'm very sore again!!

This site does make me smile!!!
Laurs x x x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

jules that a good sign im sure it sounds like implantation bleeding i havent had any of that so i think you could be onto a winner!! 

so sorry to all you girls that got bfn today it is so disheartening.


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh Angelihelen I'm so so sorry     this whole thing so hard to deal with isn't it?

You're right though we need to look ahead to next time and do whatever it takes (junk food, alcohol, ciggies ) to get through this difficult time.

Hi Juls, sending you a big     too, sorry you've had a hard time so far     you get your bfp.

Miki
x


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

angelihelen - I am really sorry to hear your news. I've been thinking of you this morning. Sending you lots of     and hope getting drunk is a good distraction.    for your next treatment. 

Belbs xxx


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Belbs, you keep Nemo safe and warm! 

I'll be back in a few months, got some frozen embies just waiting for me to come and collect them.

I shall return with a womb of fury! (whatever that means, but kind of sounds like a film...although not neccssarily one I want to watch....!)

Right, must do some proper work now. Much    to all and don't let our BFN's get you down anyone! 


xxx


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

angelihelen sending you lots of


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sending all you ladies who got bad news massive hugs , life is so F***ing unfair and cruel   look after yourself and your hubbies 
loads of love sweetchilli xxx


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

angelihelen -  I'm glad you have got some frosties waiting for you. Good luck for your next treatment. I'll look out for you and hope that all goes well. You never never know I migh be joining you on the 2ww again! 

Take care, Belbs xxx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies,

I'm just back from the clinic and have 2 little embies aboard the mother ship.  The embryologist said that they are graded 1-4, with 1 being the weakest and 4 being the strongest.  I have one grade 3 (6 cell) and one grade 4 (8 cell).  Feeling really happy and oddly proud of myself!!!

The other bit of great news is that the other 5 are all strong and have been frozen for future use.

When I look back on my 1st cycle, (11 eggs, 8 mature, 4 fertilized, all frozen and only 2 woke up for my FET), we have more left over for freezing this time than we had in total last time, so I'm feeling very positive.  

Now the 2ww madness starts!!!!

Hope that I can be of support/help and get some for myself!!!

Looking forward to getting to know everyone a little better,

Dee
xx

PS:  OTD is Friday 21st August for me


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Helloe everyone, really sorry for the bad news over the last couple of days massive    for Miki,  Albi and Angelihelen. It does seem so awful on the first couple of days after BFN but then its onwards and upwards to the next go!!! A few glasses of vino sounds good.

ON the sleeping front, woke up at 5.30 this morning, which I NEVER do, just could not sleep!!! SO many thoughts about pregnancy tests, trigger shots etc etc!!!

Belbs I am so with you on the early testing, I am a nightmare!!!!! Have done the worst thing and have bought some First response tests!!! And unexpectedly my DH is encouraging me too!!! naughty boy.
My OTD is 17th Aug but was going to test on the 14th as that seems to be the sort of timescale that all the other clinics work too, but think I can see myself testing this weekend!!!! ahhhhh   

Not : keep thinking positive, everyone is different in how they react and you just can't tell!!

Hello Juls, th bleeding sounds scary but the timing of it does sound like implantation bleeding!!!

Don;t want to do any work and want to fast forward a week!!, 2WW definitely has its own time zone, a really really long one.

   to everyone!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Dee 

I'm glad your ET went well. Great news about your embies and frosties - well done! Keep up the pma.   for your 2ww.

*Rho1* -    It is so tempting to test early because the anxiety of waiting and wondering. I am trying really hard.    I hope your week starts going a little faster.

Belbs xxx

ps. I am feeling sleepy - unusual for me during the day so gonna have a snooze! Thinking it's a good sign but then it's prob because I woke up so early...


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't nmind that I haven't posted other than to say hello. I've actually found I'm getting a little more stressed by reading about 2ww things so have stayed away. I hope you'll forgive me.

I wanted to ask whether the progesterone can cause swollen and painful boobies? I usually get painful boobs before AF but they are so swollen I look lik a porn star! I'm on day 8 and not had any bleed and don't have any other symptoms. I do 'feel' pregnant though. I don't know what I mean but there is an overwhelming feeling and it is nice. I'm officially diagnosed with 2ww madness now. Grr!


Hope everyone else is doing well. Sending lots of   and PMA.
xxx


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Glad it went well for you Dee   

  to Rho1 too

x


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hello pinkcarys  sending you lots of


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies

so sorry Miki, Albie & Angelihelen sending bigs hugs  

It busy on here today.

Julie & Dee welcome to the 2ww madness.

On the dream front, I had one last night that my tooth fell out! whats that about.
And we've just got a new puppy 9 weeks old, we've had her 2 weeks now and she's a little monkey, but so cute. My other dog isn't so keen tho!

Day 3 for me, I know implantation wont have happened yet so not stressin about symptoms.... give me a couple of days tho  

Love to all
joe
xx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

A nine week puppy AND a two week wait? Good Lord! I remember when Griffin was a puppy and quite clearly remember saying never again. tere's a photo of me holding him asleep in my arms. I've got my eyes half closed, got massive shadows under my eyes and am as white as a sheet. I can't imagine doing that at the same time as this! Hope you're enjoying her.


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

I know we must be mad, and we just moved house a few weeks ago. so lots going on.
Well it keeps your mind off things in the the 2ww madness.


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

afternoon ladies my goodness you have been busy!!! as far as the front/backdoor debate i do back door in morning as i can get up and about sooner and front door at night hehehehe and as for the      pumpin haha me too    

so sorry for all the BFN's is a horrible jouney life can be so unfair 

i had more AF pains first thing this morning the   is only hours away am sure of it tomorro is 14day post ec ?? would it be naughty to test them or should i see if AF arrives first 

i see we are all going completly bonkers     

EvieP


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

evie - in would go for it tomorrow, but i am naughtyv


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

haha cheers julia i am very tempted only thing is i will have to go straight to work am tempted to test now like DOve did or was she further on than me??

EvieP


----------



## TRUDE (May 7, 2009)

HI 

could you add me please, my test is on 13th august.

good luck to everyone.

trudiexxxxxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

trude - good luck hun    

evie - dove was 15 days post EC, you are 13 days post EC so would wait till morning. It is so frustrating isn't it hun


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

girls can you have a false postive if you test too ealry??


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

not at this stage hun, have you been naughty?


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi gang, its me, i'm back from deepest darkest Lake District!!!   

Had a really good time, (apart from the worrying about 2ww of course).  Had a really major wobble the early hours morning we went away as my boobs werent sore anymore and I was convinced this was bad.  After hysterics and logical conversation with DH, concluded that it really is too early to speculate, and not all women get sore boobs, and some get them later, etc.  Rest of the week went ok, with occasional AF type pains, boobs a bit veiny and sore, but nothing major.  Then last night woke with bad AF type Pains and boobs not really sore again.  Have had pretty constant AF type pains all day now and am convinced that its not a good sign.  Also started with night sweats last week, had them on and off and then most of the night last night (although it was very hot last night).  Am certain AF is round the corner, TMI WARNING bit of orange marks in knicks (hardly anything but picked it up with my microscope, lol).  

Am testing tomorrow coz of the trial thing at my clinic, although OTD is saturday.  Dont think I'll sleep tonight, dare I hope its going to be a BIG FAT POSITIVE?

Congrats to all with BFP's.  Sorry to those who have not had their hearts desire this time, your time is coming my darlings, I pray it is.

Nik xx


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

hi girls 

Just got two BFP's this evening i was very naughty to test early am 14day post EC tomorro but my official test day is monday, am going to do another one in the morning just to confirm, i think am in shock


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

well done evie


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sound like a    to me hun


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi All,

Evie -        Big congrats...sounds good to me. I got my BFP with my DD at 11 days post EC. I continued testing every few hours (or so it seemed  ) for about a week! Well done you.....now have a safe and happy pg.  

 All. I had ET after medicated FET today. OTD is Weds 19th. I have 2 6 cell grade 3 embies on board. All feels very surreal at the moment and I am exhausted!  

Nik -  for tomorrow. I had such bad AF pains the day before I got my BFP they woke me up in the night. I was totally convinced AF was on it's way. The thing with this blooming process is everyone's symptons are different and we all over analyse everything. Sending you lots of  

 to everyone else.

xx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Evening Ladies, 

Great news to ladies with BFP's. Sorry for the BFN's   

I'm a definite BFFN, but i knew already so was not surprised, bloods showed less than 1 HCG, so will discuss with clinic to go straight in again on this coming cycle to try again, don't even wanna let the dust settled as it will be the New Year before we can go again due to prior commitments.

Jilly


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

so sorry Jilly


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

EvieP -        Excellent news. 
 
RJS - Welcome to the   madness. Good luck.    

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow and       to everybody else.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Jilly - I am really sorry to hear your news.


----------



## albi (Dec 24, 2005)

Angelihelen so sorry to hear your news and sending you a big   hope you enjoyed your Maccie D's.   that you get a positive result with your frosties. 

Miki I just wanted to let you know that I a thinking of you, and I would definately recommend getting a dog ,I got Holly after by ectopic, then Oscar after a failed IVF - they have got me through this awful time. There is nothing like it when you come in from work and they launch themselves at you, always pleased to see you, in their eyes you can do no wrong, loads of cuddles and unconditional love. 

After reading everyones posts I have to say I am really confused, I have e-mailed my clinic but they haven't got back to me. I was advised I could test early with FET so only 12dpt, bleeding stopped but BFN this morning not sure whether to stop drugs afgter test tomorrow or keep on until 14dpt.?? Think it is only the drugs stopping AF.

Belbs sending you loads of    

Sorry I know ihave missed loads of you so sending love and  to you all


----------



## albi (Dec 24, 2005)

Sorry forgot....... Evie P   on your BFP wishing you all the very best!!!!!


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Evie - Congratulations! Yay! I'm really pleased for you hunni. 

Jilly - I'm sorry to read you're a BFN.   Sending you lots of love  

Umm, not that I'm overanalysing or anything but I'm utterly exhausted and have suddenly come over all faint and felt really sick. I was meant to be making dinner and gagged at the smell of it. I was reading morning sickness can start as soon as implantation occurs as the hormones start building up. Do you think it could possibly be morning sickness? My boobies are humongous and painful. Is it all just wishful thinking?

xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Evie congrats    so pleased for you

Jilly really so sorry  

Pinkcarys hope it's a good sign.

Albi our new puppy is called Holly too.

Love to all
Joe


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

pinkcarys thats good news im 9 days past and i havent had anything no implantation bleeding only big boobs but i think thats just the medication did get some shooting pains earlier down below but thats about it, my otd is 15th and im expecting a bfn.  hope your signs are positive.

sorry jilly and well done to evie. xx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Nott - Thanks, I'm really hoping it is. My boobies are massive and sore and I've been pulling my top down to show OH (poor man) and he says the areole are darker and bigger and he can see the veins really clearly too. I had one day of these symptoms last time and started bleeding the day after so I'm  that this means I'm pg and that this time it'll stay. We're going out tomorrow so I'll have to remember not to keep flashing my boobs every five seconds!  I really hope your big boobies are a good sign hunni. I know how hard it is to stay positive when you're not feeling positiv inside but the big boobs is definately a good rather than bad sign. You test the day after I do so will be thinking of you. 

Joe71 and Albi - What's this about new puppies?  Please tell all! I have a two year old cocker and after two weeks of having him home I had threatened him with everything from sack and a brick, taking him to the RSPCA, having his teeth ad vocal chords removed and tying him up by the side of the motorway. How old are your little devils angels? What breed? Where did you get them from? WHat colours? And can I see photos? 

Albi - Sorry to hear you got BFN.  I would keep taking them and retest - you never know!


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Congratulations evie   

Jilly   

I test tomorrow - but to be honest I am really starting to feel the usual AF symptoms.

rrh
x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

red riding il be thinking of you tomorrow hope you get good news.  i was just thinking after ivf in the past i was always told to test on the 14th day but iv just realised my test date is on day 16 does anyone know why that could be had 2 day transfer like always.


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone

Am up early as I needed loo.  Tested and bfn - typical   Getting my hopes up too.  Still no sign of AF though so will test again tomorrow.

Hope others testing today do better than me    

Feeling very down and old - can you blow me some bubbles please everyone to cheer me up  

rrh
x


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

RRH - so sorry - I will be     hard that you get a different result tomorrow    

NikNik - Good luck for testing today    

Jilly - am so sorry  hunny   

Good luck to everyone testing today


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Evie - posted on a differnt thread to you but for a 2nd time


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

RRH i have sent you some bubbles~ i have heard lots of people on here who have had a different result the next day tho so i wil keep     

Jilly      

sending evryone Luck who is testing today

i just re did my test and its till BFP so thank you CAm and everyone else, your turn next cam cant wait to see your BFP

EvieP


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Thank you for my bubbles everyone - they have really cheered me up!!  

Congrats again on your BFP evie!!!!


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

I am sorry to hear your news rrh. It is so disappointing and I understand how you feel.    for your test tomorrow. 

Good luck for everyone else testing today.   

I hope everybody else on the 2ww is ok. One more sleep down!!!  

Belbs xxx


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi everyone - just a quick question as this is totally freaking me out now - I have had continuous AF pains pretty much since ET which was 6 days ago - really hard to remain positive - no other symptoms to speak of & I know some people get AF pains and go on to get a BFP but why are mine continuous  
Sorry for the 'me' post & thanks for your support girls
CAM    x


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi Belbs - hope you and everyone else get your bfp soon so lots of     coming your way!!

Cam - no experience of ivf yet so can't really advise, but hope all the symptoms are good signs


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

Girls,

this morning was a BFN for me, totally devastated       

No frosties and it was my 2nd and last free cycle.  Dont really know where to go from here.  Hospital told me to stop taking the cyclogest.  I suppose i'm just waiting for AF now.   

Sorry to put you all on a downer, but your probability chances have improved since i got a negative, so thats good for you guys.  Good luck and love to you all, i could not have done this without you.

I'll check in to see how you're all getting on.  Bye for now my hunny pies, 

Nik xx


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

*Cam* - I have had pains for the first few days after all ivf treatments. I think it is after all the rummaging! Not sure why yours have lasted longer. It could be the cyclogest too(?). I know it is hard to stay positive all the time but hopefully 'Fred and Daphne' are happily settling down. Lots of    for you. That is what we are here for. 

Aw, Nik, I have just read your news and am really sorry. It is such a blow. Make sure you and your DH take care of each other. I hope you manage to move on to another tx soon.   

Belbs xxx


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Nik - am so so sorry - take care of yourself hun


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Belbs - thanks for the PMA - it's so hard to keep positive    Never realised this bit would be so hard - I always thought that if I got this far, I would just be grateful that I had managed to get to ET!!  


THIS IS FOR ANYONE WHO NEEDS IT.... & I THINK LOTS OF US DO


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

so sorry rrh and niki its a flaming downer isnt it.  i no what you mean about where to go the financial side of this is extremly hard to get no benefits at the end of it.  we only had 1 nhs the rest we paid for and many others are the same no only do you have the stress and let down of the ivf its the financial burden as well.  it is a lot cheaper to go abroad but then you got the hassle of getting there i am looking into the czec republic clinic next time if i make to a next time that is i am totally fed up of it all but my partener is so desperate not sure when it will all end.

well ive had another unsettled night keep waking up and cant get back to sleep very frustrating and then after i go to the toilet i get some af paiins after but im only getting them in the middle of the night quite strange!!


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi everyone - sorry to all the bfn's today, loads of hugs to you x x x

Evie congratulations, you must be over the moon!

Cam - I've still in pain from EC and ET and feel like I will be for the next few days but pains can be a good sign so remain positive!

Loads of love everyone,
Laurs x x x


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Sending you lots of   NikNik - I got a bfn today aswell.


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Just thought I'd pop back to see how you're all getting on.

RRH and Nik I'm so so sorry for your BFFN's    

I've been posting on the 'negatives' board, so if anyone who has a BFN wants to chat I'll be there, I know exactly how you're feeling right now   I may pop out today to get away from it all but I'll be back later.

Evie P   you must be  , so nice that one of us has a BFP!

    to everyone else, hope you're all coping ok.

Miki
x


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

So sorry Nik Red and Julie the feeling is so awful when the miraculous second line doen't appear on the test. massive     

Congratulations Evie!!!!    that is fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!

am manageing to hold of from the Pee sticks     but is sooooo hard!!!!! keep looking at my calender and counting the days from EC as if its going to magically change in 5 minutes, but no its still only 9DPO and testing would be very unlikely to give a + even if it was. HI again pink carys your symptoms sounds very promising so heres   

big      and    
xxxx


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

am so sorry NIkNik big hugs      

Cam i had AF pains since last fri and was up in the night last night with cramps so i would take it as a good sign and fred and daphne are getting nice and cosy inside there home for next nine monts 

sending you all       

EvieP


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanx for all the    girls! I am feeling positive today. Still obsessed   mind but  

            to everyone.

Belbs xxx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

NikNik and Red Riding Hood - I'm so sorry girls. It is sich a bummer, feeling so hopeful one day, then having your hopes dashed the next. I'm sending you both massive hugs.


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello all, I haven't been on this site for SOOOOOOOOOOOOO long but here I am on 2ww and testing on August 17th. First ICSI at Create Health in wimbledon. So good to hear i'm not the only one with awful bloating and stomach cramps, trapped wind etc etc! As long as i know its supposed to happen then all good. xxxx feel bit delicate and not sure if i'm taking the 'take it easy' too far! but hey its a good excuse eh


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello Charligirl  

Welcome to the 2ww madness.   

Make the most of your rest time! And make sure anything to do with housework is 'out of bounds for you'!   

   to all.

Belbs xxx


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

Thank you! I'll tell all the family that there are strict doctors orders not to lift a finger in any direction! every cloud eh!   good luck on 15th with your test. are you going to your clinic for blood test? As Create are in London and I'm in north Wales I'll go to my local surgery but Doc at Create said they'll probably be a couple of days wait for the result!! ARGHH!!! anyway better than 5 hr journey for one test i guess. So sick of the M6. lots love and thanks for your msg.xxxxxxxx


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh forgot to put this question out there. I'm supposed to be collecting our new puppy (well he'll be 15weeks now) next week. Bad idea during 2ww? or ok? 8yr old daughter will be devastated if i make her wait any longer but..


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

Joe71 - interested to hear you have a new puppy as i'm supposed to picking ours up next week but due to my parents freaking out about it being a bad idea during 2ww i'm starting to wonder should i leave it for a couple of weeks. Although my daughter would be so upset as she's already had to wait 3 weeks after we chose him until i had finished my treatment. (I'm testing 17th by the way, had ET yesterday at Create) Puppy is a cream lab called Monty!! so excited! xxx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello girls,

I've had a really bad night's sleep, waking every hour or so with really bad bloating and stomach aches.  It feels like I'm full of air.  I had egg transfer yesterday, anyone else suffering?

I spoke to my clinic and they advised to go to the chemist and to take some paracetamol and get something for the constipation, so I've been and taken one.    work.

Dee
x


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Charli - Do you have to test via a blood test or could you do a pee test? I don't think I could cope with doing a blood test! I just want to get up next Thursday and get on with it. I can't imagine actually doing the test atm though.

With regards to the puppy, I'd be cautious about having him in early pregnancy as you'll need to be toilet training him and accidents happen. And then they happen again. And again.   They only have small bladders so you'll be doing night time trips outside which could be exhausting andyou really don't want to be picking up his poops whether indoors or in the garden as they can carry all sorts. Make sure the breeder worms him as well so that you're not at risk from that. I think those would be my main concerns. On the other hand what a fantastic way to take your mind off the tww. I was so excited when we brought Griffin home, and he's still by little dude. He follows me everywhere - I've explained that there is no secret door in the loo through which I'll dissapear but he insists on coming with me each time to check  

Whatever you decide, good luck!


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

*charligirl *- Thanx for the good luck wishes. I am doing the pee test. My clinic doesn't offer the blood test. As you are so far away from Create I would do a pee stick on the same day you have the blood test, depending on when your ET was. I don't think I could wait for 3 days after a test... it's hard enough as it is!   Good luck with the puppy decision - can't give any suggestions for that one.

*Dee* - I am sorry to hear about your restless night. Hopefully the paracetamol will work. I've been eating dried apricots and prunes as they are quite good for  probs!

I'm getting very confused with who is testing when!     for anyone 
testing tomorrow.

I hope you are feeling better this afternoon *cam17 *.

Belbs xxx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Can I join in? Due to test on 21st! Eek!


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Afternoon everyone

Welcome to the new ladies   

Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow   

Belbs - thanks for asking, I am ok - still loads of AF pain -    that its fred & daphne getting cosy for the next 9 months    How are you getting on with the    
There are quite a number of us testing on the 15th (officially)  I wonder how many of us will get that far     

 to anyone who needs one


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello Ladynecta    for your 2ww

*cam17* -   it is Fred and Daphne. I met my sis for lunch today which was lovely. She is 9wks pregnant after 2years ttc and a m/c a year ago. Was good to have a giggle and a chat with her. She is so positive about Nemo too! I was telling her I'm thinking of testing early and she told me to wait.   My dp wants me to wait but I am  ! There are four of us testing on the 15th ( sweetchilli, notts, me & you).    for us all. I'm feeling positive but don't want to get my hopes up and feel the way I did after the last two times. 
I am going to be more active next week and maybe go to some museums etc; I've lived in London for 15years and still haven't been in St. Pauls! That might keep me distracted from the peesticks...


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I've just had some very sad news. My brother's God Mother had a BFP at the age of 47 after years of IVF treatment. I just learnt that baby Lois was born early and weighed just 0.29kg. She was just too tiny.    I'm so sad for our friends who have put everything into this IVF. The baby was concieved in Spain after several IVF treatments. 

I'm so sad, and holding back tears but can't imagine what baby Lois' parents are going through.


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Belbs - I lived in Hampstead for nearly 4 years and loved London - such a fab place and I can honestly say I made the most of all those places - St Pauls is stunning though dont go into the whispering gallery if you dont like heights


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Carys - sorry our posts crossed - gosh, that is terrible - RIP baby Lois


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

oh carys my thoughts go out to your friends RIP lois


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

*pinkcarys* - I'm really sorry to hear your news.  RIP Lois

*cam17* - Hampstead is lovely. I think our next move will a little bit north. Poss Highgate or Muswell Hill as Hampstead is too expensive! I live near Regent's Park which is great for running & picnics. No running at the moment tho...


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

Dee, I was exactly the same last night. SO bloated and constant grumbling cramps. I had to get up in the end and had a wonder about outside! did some gentle stretches and bends and had some hot water which got rid of some wind (if u know what i mean!)   Very uncomfortable I know. Hope you have a better night tonight. xx be reassured that it seems to be normal. Are you taking Utrogestan? (evil stuff!!) take care.

Belbs , I'll probably be too impatient and do a pee test anyway!

pinkcarys, not sure what to do about puppy. my brother who's a GP just told me to wait a couple of weeks too. dreading telling my daughter though!


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Belbs - I was a student nurse and it was cheap in Hampstead   - also lived in Muswell Hill on Colney Hatch lane for a while!!!


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Charliegirl,

I'm on Crinone, but was on this when I had my FET and had no such complications.

I went to the chemist and he gave me a 'natural' supossitory and that has brought me some relief so still walking a bit like John Wayne as it feels more comfortable if that maks sense!!!!

Dee


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Cary's - Poor little Lois, what a terrible terrible story, so sorry for your friend's loss x x x x x x x

Dee - I was really sore and bloated Wed (after ET) and then on Thursday and called clinic as didn't have this last time but much better today so give yourself a day or two and it will ease.

Well my blastocyst is called Freddie!!! Yep it's official and if we were lucky to have another miracle i fear the name will stay and if its a girl .  . . who knows!! Feeling positive at the moment but give me 5 mins and i will be negative again!

Sitting on my lap is my little girl watchin teletubbies . . again!!! Am having to type with one hand so taking me ages! Goin to have a big naughty chinese 2night, can't stop eating!!!  

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow x x x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

evening girls hope everyone is doing ok especially all your girls who have bad news and pink carys that story was awful it must be horrendous to endure all those ivf attempts to finally have a bfp then to lose or miscarry the baby thats how hard all this is not only do we go through the ups and downs of the ivf when the bfp finally comes you still live on your nerves praying that the baby will be ok.

have had a few tightening twinges today and aching like af is on its way but apparantly can be a side affect of cyclogest i wish we didnt have to take them would be interesting to see how you would feel without taking them.  i dont understand the cyclogest thing cause when you get pregnant naturally you wouldnt take them so why when you have ivf?


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Nott - as far as I am aware - If you fall pregnant naturally your ovaries/ follicles secrete hormones to support the pregnancy for the first 6 weeks till the placenta takes over - hope that helps


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

right i see was not aware of that oh well onwards we go then cyclogest it is this wk has gone so slow wonder if it had gone as slow if id been in work!!  i feel so bloated but then again i think the amount of food i been eating may have something to do with the bloated belly!!  il be sorry when its over.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi ladies, don't mind me barging in but I was nudged and asked to share something with you that I posted to the ladies on my cycle buddies group.

_*It's come to my attention over the years, and from my own 2wws, not to mention the many hundreds I've seen on the cycle buddies groups over the past couple of years... that there is a nasty infestation that attacks women in the 2ww. The infestation comes in the form of the Negativity Gremlins. Now they usually start to make themselves at home in your brain around about day...oh 5 or 6 and, if you aren't careful to banish them out straight away (A feat that is nigh on impossible by the way, so don't feel bad if you've been caught by them), by day 7 or 8 you'll have yourself a full blown infestation before you know it.  Symptoms of this terrible affliction are: You wake up one day and suddenly, you're upset, depressed, anxious, panicking about little niggles, panicking about lack of little niggles, giving your boobs an extra prod and finding them lacking and desperate to pee on a little white stick despite all logic to the contrary that it's too soon... end result is, those pesky little gremlins have beaten up all your hope and sent it scurrying for cover and now, they're feasting on your fears. Nasty little critters ain't they! 
There's only one way you can counteract the effects of this horrible little infestation. You have to sweep away the gremlins with your big fat PUPO brain-broom. Now you can't use any broom, you have to use the special one - you know, the one with the Fertility-Orange handle and the sparkly bristles that leaves a wave of babydust everywhere it goes. Only when the PUPO broom has been thoroughly swept around every corner of your head, will you then find that maybe, just maybe, there is Hope cowering away in the corner just waiting for you to give it a big fat cuddle after all.

Where do you get hold of one of these PUPO brooms? Well, actually, look hard enough and you will find you all have one after all. You just have to concentrate really hard and it'll appear and you grasp the handle good and hard and....sweeep!  *_​








































​
Hope that amused you. 

C~x


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Caz - I couldnt help but feel that it is well needed here


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Caz - that was fab


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks Caz, I'll look forward to day 6 then!!! 

Dee - glad your suppository is working   i'm ok at the moment so hope we both get a good nights sleep   zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Morning everyone,

Woken up at 6 by DD to a gloomy dark day, the sun should be out later though! Woken very negative today and still a bit sore so feeling quite down. My mum has come round to help me with DD. Just can't get it out of my head that there is no way i can be that lucky again on 1 embryo, have none to fall back on so just feeling that there's no way!
Sorry for my negativity ladies! Will pick myself up later I promise! Well apart from how i'm feeling how is everyone?
Have a nice weekend everyone,
Laurs x x x


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

morning Laurs, sorry your feeling down, it doesn't help having no sun does it    I've got a little single embryo too! I try and think of it as its getting all my attention and doesn't have to share me with anyone! Relax and watch a couple of dvds while your mum takes care of your daughter. How old is she? Mines 8yrs going on 18!! xxxxxx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Happy to report that I had a good night's sleep woke up feeling very upbeat and happy today.  Day 5 and feeling good.  I'm going to be grateful for my lack of worrying until it kicks in!!!

Hope everyone is feeling good today.

To all the worry warts, isn't it a nice position to be in the 2ww when you think about how many ladies never even get to this stage? 

I also think that without IVF, I would have 0% of ever having a baby, so I have to grateful to be given the opportunity of getting to the 2ww stage.

We've been TTC since Oct 05 and if I count all the weeks that I had nothing to hope for and nothing to wait for, I feel very confident that I can put up with 2 more weeks.

We have all done everything we can and it is now in the laps of the gods.  It is out of our hands now and all we can do is wait and hope and  .

PMA to all the lovely ladies,

Dee
xx


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Charliegirl - Thanks for your reply. She's one on Friday! A perfect ICSI baby, made specially for us! This year has flown by, won't be long until she's turning 8 i'm sure!

Well Dee - I'm going to cling onto your positivity web today if that's alright! (LOL) x x x

Laurs x x x


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Morning All.  

Thanx Caz for that great post - much needed and I have found my broom!!   

I woke early again today - arghh! Several toilet trips and then couldn't get back to sleep after 4.52. Perhaps going to bed at 10 is too early... But keeping my pma and am going out for lunch and an afternoon of shopping. Hoping that will keep me distracted for a while.  

Lots of    to all. 

Belbs xxx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

morning girls best night sleep ive had since et woke up this morning feeling better than i have in days and no more sore boobs no aches not sure if that is a good sign maybe my little embryo has gone??

evie so glad about your bfp its brill news did you have any symptons in your 2 ww or experience implantation bleed?


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh pooh    tested this morning cos I was convinced that if I was pregnant, there would surely be a faint line - anyway, there wasn't      Hope this helps to put others off testing early - now feel like its never going to work    Sorry for the total loss of PMA girls 

 

Belbs , Dee and Lars - keep up your PMA girls - you are doing great! 

Nott - your little embie will still be there - it cant be busy all the time - needs to rest at times


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi guys im officially on my 2 wk wait as of today im very chuffed they put back a top grade which is grade 3 expanding blastocyst back which is very good and ive also had 4 blasts frozen.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Claire - too early hun, hold off for a couple mpre days at least, Fred and Daphne are only 12 days old, things can still change              

charlie - congrats hun, sounds like a fab embie  

to everyone else                                                                

Day 3 today, starting to look out for signs of implantation   last day of complete rest, can't wait until tomorrow when we can go out and get some fresh air  
have a good weekend all

Julia
xxxx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

cam its way too early for you to be testing so i wouldnt take any notice of that one when is your otd?  and so hope my little embryo is still there i think its better when you get some symptons even if they are false cause at least it keeps a bit more positive than when you get none.

welcome charlie hope your 2 ww goes ok for you theres plenty of support on hear.


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Cam17, step away from the pee sticks  !!!

Try to wait until your OTD or you will drive yourself mad.

Dee


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

*cam17* -     No more pee sticks!! Or you'll set me off again...
It is still too early to test so try and wait until next Sat. That is when the hcg levels will be high enough to be detected. I have decided (almost) to wait until OTD.   

Welcome *Charlie14* and congrats on that perfect blast! 

Sending more pma to you all.       

Belbs xxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cam hunnie pm for ya , hope you ok try and stay away from pee sticks , i havent bought any and told dh to hide the one the clinic have given me , i know if i tested now and it come up negitive i would be a B**ch to live with   

Hi to all everyone one else and all that have just started there two weeks 

Well i am feeling really really negitive and i think its because i am feeling nothing at all , and am convinced it hasnt worked ,have been 
feeling like this for the last couple of days now OMG its so hard !!! i thnik its because i Am thinking it will never happen for us 
SORRY !!!


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

sweetchili your not on your own i woke this morning with no sore boobs its like my body is back to its normal self and am feeling just like you would rather be feeling something than nothing at all it is really hard and gets you down so hard to stay positive when youve had so many knockbacks.


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh dear - Really hope everyone here does better than me at waiting to your OTD - soooo wish I hadnt tested and now feel like I have tempted fate and will get a BFN anyway     Talk about messing with your mind    Am now wondering if all the symptoms I 'think' I have had could be a UTI as I think I might have one  

  to you all
CAM xx


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Cam - I tested twice if you remember, both before official OTD and both negative! I ended up with a bfp at the end. Remember just coz your embies are a few days older, it will still take your body a little more time for the hcg to produce in your body so it wouldn't come through on a test yet, it's way to early. 

Hi Charlie - Congratulations and good luck.

Nott and sweetchilli - I didn't have any spotting whatsoever, nothing and not any signs as far as i can remember and i got a bfp. We are all different and pregnancy affects us all in different ways so please don't give up hope, you never know!

Belbs - glad you have finally found your broom! x

Julia - I'm day 3 today as well and pretty homebound at the moment and looking for signs! Still in a bit discomfort anyway from the treatment so probably wouldn't know even if i did have any twinges! x

Well everyone seems quite depressed today, must be the weather! 

Laurs x x x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ya Ladies  

Hope we are all doing ok and not going to mad on the 2WW      

Please if you need adding to the list then post and i will add you  

Liz xx


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Liz 

can you add me to the list? my test date is August 17th . thanks xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

is it normal to feel period like cramps and lower backache on day of ET


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

I have had them since then - I would imagine the cramps start cos they have to pass the catheter through your cervix - I suppose it depends how bad they are - if they are bad I would phone your clinic for advice - mine were like bad AF pains - still getting them now!  Lots of luck to you and welcome to the 2WW madness


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi charlie, I don't know about most people but yes, i felt like i had bad period pains and crampy and full and just like i'd been beat up!! All normal i suspect.  You'll still be feeling affects of EC too and the drugs etc. don't forget all that area has been through alot recently.  hope this helps xxxx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

yes charlie i think it is i didnt but i have read a few posts on hear where others have i do remember my first ever treatment and i did get a lot more pain then but this time i havent had hardly any so i think it just depends on each individual.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

its not real bad just an uncomfortable pain. ET went well was painless


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Will be your embie getting all snuggly and comfy for the next 9 months then


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

i am getting mild lower back and stomach aches too, think it is normal


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Girls i am feeling normal like nothing has happened hoping thats a good sign


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

Sweetchilli - I'm sure its all good and its just whats normal for you!  

I notice you have an 8 and 10yr old also. I have an 8yr old daughter and having a few problems with her about the treatment. I'm sure she's just confused and anxious as me and DH are and picking up on that but still tough to deal with. mostly she's all over me with hugs and "i love you" s which is lovely but a couple of times she's made a face at my tummy and said " i hope it doesn't work and if it does i hope its ugly" !!! I guess patience is answer but it feels hurtful nonetheless and poor DH doesn't know what to do with himself and in awful mood


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Liz,

Please may you add me? ICSI - OTD 15/8/09 - Thanx

*charlie14* - It is normal to feel crampy for the first few days after ET. I think it is due to the rummaging!!

I hope everyone is bearing up and has found their broom!! pma  

Retail therapy has worked for me. Would quite like a glass of wine now... I guess we can't have everything but I am sure it would help me sleep better.  

Belbs xxx


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi girls 

Belbs - I could do with a nice glass of red right now - (obviously I wouldnt dream of it) but OMG at least if I were sloshed I wouldnt be able to find the pee sticks


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Charlie thats normal hun , my two were like that to they were great when they were young and loioked after each other , and now they still fight like cat and dog , but if they ever need one another there always there , i can remember saying to DH that they never get on and was so upset then about an hour later there was a wee girl pulling my wee girl by the hair and my son soon stepped in and sorted her out and give my daughter a hug  , and i was so proud of them both, thats just brothers and sisters its normal , your wee girl is prob  i used to being the center of attention i would just tell her if the baby comes along that you love her and she is still you precious wee girl , but she will come round , you will be surprised


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

ha ha


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks Sweetchilli, yes your right. all bit fraught at the moment. She's just asked if she can come in bed with me to watch a DVD   xx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awe charlie i would love a drink and a night out


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi girlies - guess i'm not the only one needing a drink then! Told my mum - negative i know! - but if it doesn't work she will need to babysit for an evening because i need to have a good old drink, even if it makes me feel better for just a little while, with DH of course!!!

Charlie - Had an awful back pain, I had pain on right side mainly  - went from groin to lower back and placed a hot water bottle (only to my back area) and it really helped to ease the pain so give that a go and i had to take a couple of paracetamols. I had a painless ET too but for some reason quite a bit of cramping/discomfort afterwards, still recovering now 3 days after ET but better. Its funny how treatment varies, last time i was absolutely fine, no problems and no pain.

Well I've had a temperature drop tonight, i've read that sometimes on the day of implantation you have a temperature drop and i have just experienced that. Am more than likely looking far too much into it and bearing in mind i'm in a thin summers top and my back door is wide open and i'm lying on the couch doing nothing (this is what is it!!!) but to keep myself positive i'm letting my heart come in and saying yep it's worked!!! If I hadn't read this then i would have been none the wiser!!! Anyway will feel positive for the next few minutes so that will make a change!!

Cam - Leave the pee sticks alone - get DH to hide them (if he's stronger than you!) if not then  . . . i guess you might try again soon!!! but try not to, give it a few more days . . easier said than done though i know! x x x

Have a good evening everyone,

Laurs x x x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Girls

Liz can you add me to the list ICSI OTD 17th Aug.

Hmm glass of red wine, sounds ggod to me. but hopfully wont be able to have one for around 9 months  

I had my hair done today so feeling pampered.

I'm on day 5 and feeling positive, as this is my 8th 2ww(well 10th if you count to 2 for iui) and I'm just going to enjoy every min of being pupo.

I've learned over the years that you can't wait to get on to the 2ww, then as soon as you're on it you want it to be over and know the answer, but then we you get the dreaded bfn you wish you were back on day 1 of 2ww.

So i'm going to think positive and think my embies have snuggled up to their mommy.      

Love to all
Joe


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Joe - What you said really made sense - I was the same a few days ago, not even thinking that we would get to ET and wishing to go onto the 2ww, now i'm awful on the 2ww but I guess we all need to be grateful that we are even at this position, so many can't get here.
I really hope this is the cycle for you, I've blown you some bubbles for luck!!!

Liz - Will you place me on your list please - OTD 17th August.

Thanks
Laurs x x x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Ah Laurs, thanks honey


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey ladies im panicking a bit. I had intercourse with my hubby today at 12 dpo and now ive read we shouldnt have sex during 2ww. Can anyone explain the reason please why it's not allowed or why some people don't do it. Does it have to do with implantation? or does it miscarry early pregnancy incase it's already implanted....please help  

Sarah


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Sarah - My clinic said that it doesn't affect the outcome at all and it was completly up to us.   

We've decided that we won't get jiggy for two reasons. Firstly orgasm causes the uterus to contract so I would worry that would expel the embies or cause some other problem. Secondly, I'm worried sperm would damage/kill the embies. I read that sperm contain something toxic to embies. I know we could use a condom but that doesn't solve the first problem anyway. 

It can't be that true though otherwise my clinic ould have said no getting jiggy at all. 

Joe - I agree with you completly. I am loving being PUPO in the sense that it is the closest I've ever been to being pregnant. I wrote in my diary that for the first tiem I understand why people don't open envelopes with exam results in. The 2ww is so full of posibilities and s long as you don't get proof otherwise you can carry on dreaming. At the moment I'm feeling very positive but I'm still scared to test as I don't want the dreaming to be over. 

Laurs - I really hope you're right hunni. It's soeasy to read too much into things but so tempting. And if it helps you stay positive then keep at it!

Ladies, has anyone got any ideas about itchy skin? My skin has started to itch all over in the last couple of days. I don't have a rash and I haven't changed shower gel or moisturiser. It's happening in my scalp too. It really is driving me nuts. Has anyone got any ideas as to whether this could be a pregnancy symptom? Or if not what it is? I take tramadol (the clinic knows) and when I fist took it was very sensitive to it so had to take antihistamines, but the itching side effect wore off after several weeks and I've been on it about 4 years now. Is it possible the IVF has made my body sensitive to tramadol again?

Love and hugs all round
xxx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

well ladies, its a bfn for me this morning- absolutly gutted.....but we won't give up!!!!

Thanks for all your support, advice and good luck wishes.

I wish you all the luck in the world with yout tx and journey's into being parents whichever way you do it!!!!!! 

Love to all
julsxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

This was very strange guys i had some mild cramping and lower backache yesterday afternoon bit like af pain after blasto transfer yesterday morning found it hard to get to sleep then im sick just once at like 2 this morning and now i feel fine very strange   I mean not this soon surely. it just came after very nauseous for a few hrs. I mean i do know after the pregnyl injection ya have HCG in your body but if my blast had started to implant think it gives of HCG do ya think that could make me sick


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Juls, I am really sorry to hear news.    Make sure you and your DH take care of each other over the next few days. I hope your dream comes true very soon. Good luck with the next tx.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Everyone, really sorry to here your news Juls   make sure you take it easy!

Did a bad thing this morning (Cam I think you'll understand this one) and tested early!! am 11DPO and surprise surprise we got a BFN!!!! We know its early and we shouldn't have done it but still gutting all the same!! IS it realy too early, as you do hear these stories of people  getting BFP's as early as 9DPO ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!

BBs still sore and got the mild cramping thing thats been going on for about 3 days now, no other symtoms. And on the Alchohol front A big glass of wine would be GREAT!!!

   
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Juls - am so very sorry - are you still testing tomorrow - will   for a different result   

Rho - I can totally understand how you feel - I think you have a better chance for a BFP still as perhaps yours could be late to implant - mine were blasts so should have been well implanted by now - will     that you get a better result on your OTD


----------



## kerrmonster (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Ladies, 
Can you add me to the list please? ICSI - OTD Wed 19th Aug.
I've been reading through the posts and taken comfort in the fact that there are so many of us going through the exact same thing just now. 

This is my first cycle and finding the 2ww much harder than I thought it would be, I actually feel like time has literally slowed down! lol

During my cycle I was told I had a higher chance of OHSS due to age, high AMH/PCOS. During treatment I developed loads of large follicles. Since EC my ovaries are still 'sore' if that makes sense? and my abdomen has become increasingly swollen, so much so I can no longer get some of my clothes on! Looks like I have a pregnant stomach..but not for the reasons I want  
Has anyone had any experience with symptoms like this Any advice greatly appreciated as it doen't seem to be getting any better 

As for 2ww...10 days to go  ....but who's counting!

Love and Hugs xxxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

juls - so sorry hun       

Rho - ahhh what are you like testing that early     the onlt times i have heard of someone getting a BFP that early is those with twins, put those pee sticks away for now , it is definately not over yet        

Claire - how r u this morning, did you manage to refrain from peeing on a stick today  

kerrmonster - welcome hun, i test 19th too         

Last night my (.)(.)'s became very sore and this morning the aerola is darker than usual, see the madness is setting in already   i always become obsessed with my (.)(.)'s   

have a good day all

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Julia - nope sadly used the last one and already knew it would be BFN - think it is the end of this road for me - I think it would have shown by now dont you as they were blasts .....what do you think?


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Claire - what do you mean, did u test this morning with 1st wee of the day with a clearblue?


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

yep


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Claire -       you are still only 13 dpo so could still change hun, think you have convinced me to avoid testing too early cos you still have a way to go until OTD and are going to be upset now until then   sometimes it is better to be PUPO isn't it   It is definately not over, leave them alone now until OTD and i will be      it changes


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Julia


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Cam

If you had EC on monday 27th (not sure if this is when but assuming your blasts are 5 days old??) You are still only 13DPO?? I know I am not one to talk being an early tester, but apparently the average day that people get their BFP is 13.6?? and thats the average so there are still plenty of people after that. I think those embies hang around in the uterus for longer than you think before implanting.     for another result tomorrow
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Claire , i think its way to early hun , dont by anymnore pee sticks and wait to your otd its not over yet hunnie


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks girls - just want to curl up and      
Rho - yep it would be the equivalent of 13DPO but my embies were thawed and transferred as blasts
I had a bad feeling on the day of ET cos it was such a palava to get the transfer done - never got to see the embies so perhaps they never made it in correctly?  I am looking for answers that I know I will never get    Only thing I cant work out is why my (.)(.) hurt so much - probably the cyclogest!
Really hope my story puts anyone off testing early  
Take care girls


----------



## albi (Dec 24, 2005)

Well it is definately a BFN for me  

So sorry RRH, Nik Nik, Miki, and Cam for your sad news and want you to know I am thinking of you.

Carligirl - my dogs have got me through this awful journey and I am a mummy to two terorrists (Jack Russell's)

Joe 71 I am praying that you get a positive result.

I am off to enjoy the sunshine as best I can, we have to go to a relatives today which I am not looking forward to as I don't want to have to speak about it, but praying that no-one mentions anything. I still have really sore (.)(.) which is unfair I thought they would go when I stopped taking the drugs, and AF still not come on.

I want to thank you all for all the support you have given me over the last couple of weeks and for those of you still to test praying that you get a positive result.

With love Alison


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

albi - so sorry hun


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Albi and Juls - so sorry to hear your news. Juls still test tomorrow hun, you never know, will really pray for you.

Cam - you have got yourself in such a state and hopefully for no good reason. You have tested way to early. You have to give your body a chance to give the hcg off and you have got a good few days yet so no more tests, do it on OTD and i'm hoping you get the shock of your life and you get a bfp!!! I know you had blasts but the earliest i was told to test was 12 days after transfer to give my body a chance to release the hcg, so don't give up yet! x x x 

Kermonster - I 've had a very rough treatment this time round and still sore and swollen. From what i've read this is quite normal, we all react different to the treatment, just give yourself time and your body, think how much messing around it has had done with it recently. 

I'm going out to enjoy the sunshine, only in the back garden so nothing too exciting but its such a nice day, want to make the most of it.

Laurs x x x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Juls & Albi so sorry for your BFN's thinking of you both  

Cam way too early honey, keep those positive thoughts.  

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

albi what can i say there is nothing anyone can say sorry doesnt seem enough does it answers we all want not sorrys but unfortuntly answers is something not even doctors can give so sorry is all everyone has.  what are you gonna do now will you go again or is this it for you now?

im not feeling too good had headache and sickness yesterday and headache again today the exact same symptons i get a wk before af and my test date is a wk away so that would conicide with af so looks like ive got the dreaded af signs that are on there way.


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hello everyone - hope i can join your thread as i'm now officially on the 2ww. I had one little embie transferred yesterday (saturday), it was just starting to compact so i really hope it will continue to grow. I have 2 x 8 cell in the freezer - never had any in the freezer before so quite excited about that. I'm v confused by which day i'm on - my past two cycles the clinic classed the day of ec as day one - however this time they have classed it as day 0, so that would mean that i'm day 5 today as i had ec on wed. Does anyone know if this is the correct way of counting the days. They have said that i can do a blood test on the 19th (which is exactly 2 wks after ec) or urine test 2 days later which is the 21st.

I'm spending the first 3 days in bed - i'm trying everything  

Getting nervous and bored though - cant seem to take my mind of the dreaded 2ww and also trying to work out really when i can do a urine test, as sorry everyone i think i'll be testing constantly which i know is v bad  

Going to read all the posts now on this thread to get to know you all - hope youre doing ok xxxx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Lizzy - please can you add me to your testing board - testing 19th - had ICSI SET, thanks


----------



## JustJulia (May 18, 2009)

Hi All

I am here to suffer the dreaded 2ww with you all.....the worst bit by far!  I had E/T on saturday and due to pee on a stick on 23rd!!

Feeling quite sick today, know it is far too early....I think it is due to stress 

Glad to see quite a few families faces from the Summer Bloomers thread and lots of new ones too.....glad for the support

JustJulia xx


----------



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ladies.. I am unsure if I have joined here already or not, but i fear i will nto be around for long.. 
EC 28th July, ET 30th July OTD Tuesday 11th Aug 
I think it could be all over for me too! :'. TMI alert.... There is tiny tiny tiny showings of brownish/pinkish sometimes on wiping. There was little tinged mucus last night odd wipes show discolouration... Somehow i don't think this is implantation as my OTD is Tuesday 11th.... I am so unhappy... DP says I have to stay positive, as we will not know until the bloods are done... I am finding it hard as it is 1 day earlier that last time... Ladies, does anyone have any experience with this or is aware of someone who has... I suppose I am trying to clutch to hope, but it seems to be slipping from me again... there are no other real indications.. i have not felt sick,  boob are not hurting today,(well the odd twinge)

sorry for downer ladies...... need a pick me up....

love Spanner

xx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi spanner it is really hard to say  there was someone on hear that had said she had brownish blood for a round a wk before testing then got a bfn today but i have also read stories where they have had full on bleed had bfn then went on to have a bfp a day later it is so hard as everyone experiences different symptons we all want answers but unfortuntly no one has them ive got no symptons and my boobs are not even hurting anymore and i am convinced ive lost my embryo i hope you get good news but it is hard to remain positive when all ive read on hear lately are all bfns bare for 1 makes you realise what the odds really are.


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Well ladies I have some news for you. As you all know I have been testing everyday like a mad woman. On 7 to 8 dpo it was a negative then I had a very very faint positive at 9dpo, I tested with clearblue and was 'not pregnant' everyday the line got slightly more visible. Yesterday at 12dpo I tested with answer and got a very clear positive and I have just tested today at 13dpo at 7pm and got *'pregnant 1-2 '*                    

I am sooooooo excited, over the moon. I never thought I would be writing this, seems to good to be true. I always see people posting BFP's and never thought I would. I am cautiously excited and taking each day as it comes. Me and DH can't stop grinning. Thank you all for your support, prayers and encouragement, I will still be here to see the rest of the BFP's.

Sarah x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

congrats sarah thats brill news im so pleased for you did you experience any symptons?


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Sarah -


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

sarah~ congrats on your BFP


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

evie -are you not going to update your profile with your BFP?


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Congratulations Sarah, so pleased for you!!! x x


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

hi julia i feel like i cant seem to believe it yet if i had more symptoms id feel better its my OTD tomorro so going to do another test then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hows the 2ww for u??


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Sarah,

What great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Just what the post needs to keep the PMA up.  Happy and healthy 8 months ago!!

Dee


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you everyone   

  for mor Bfp's  

Nott- yes I did have symptoms, check out my diary...the link is at the bottom of the page.  

Sarah x


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

congratulations Sarah and Evie !!!!    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
there's hope for us yet!


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

Albi - so sorry about your BFN, i hope day with the relatives wasn't too gruelling  
We got the puppy today and DD is SO happy and your right it took my mind off the waiting and worrying. hope your terries help u through this time xxx


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi - my test date is 12th Aug


----------



## Brambles1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Huny,

That's my test date too. How are you surviving the 2ww?
Wednesday seems a long. looooooong time away, doesn't it?  

Brambles x


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Oh my god...tested again this morning and this time got a  . Sorry, i can't quite believe it!!!!!

will catch up later!!!!!!!!

Julsxx


----------



## SparrowGirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi girls,

Been away since Wednesday chilling out in the Brecon Beacons. So sorry to hear about the bfns while I've been away,       to you all.

My OTD was Saturday and much to my shock I got a  . V hard to believe but tested again this morning and is definitely a BFP! Feeling very cautious about it as seems so fragile, but good news for now.

 to everyone still waiting to test...

Sparrow x


----------



## SparrowGirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Juls, our posts crossed, CONGRATULATIONS! And to Evie, and anyone else who got a BFP...

Sparrow x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

congrats sparrow thats wonderful news and juls weve crossed over from the last post!!  there seems to be a lot of bfps all of a sudden this week hope this a good sign that will carry on for everyone else.

sparrow what symptons did you have cause i havent got any even boobs back to normal?


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

JULS ----- OMGGGGGGG!!! Wow thats amazing, just when you thought it was all over! WOW its amazing congrats x

Sparrow, Sarah - big congrats to you both aswell. What a wonderful day, the sun is shinning and we have 3 BFP's to on the board! Yippeeee


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

WOW!! Congratulations *Sarah, Juls and sparrow!*   Fantastic news - we were in need of more BFP's.

It has certainly made me feel a lot more positive. I have had a lovely weekend but have not managed to stop obsessing.   I think I am starting to make myself feel symptoms just to make me think it is working! But I am obviously looking into it all a bit too much. My 'watery' feeling in my mouth which is probably dehydration - I am calling nausea. And my headache which is prob due to the heat - I am calling 'hcg'ache!! Arghh - feeling positive(ish) but just wish it was my OTD so I know one way or the other.

I am sorry to hear about the early testing bfn's. I have been really tempted to test early too and trying v.hard not too. I have the HPT from the clinic but stood in Boots looking at the tests on Saturday debating with myself whether to do it or not. Have not bought any... yet.          

Hello to all the newbies. 

     to all of us still on the 2ww.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Dear all,
I have been lurking for some time and wanted to add myself onto this thread. I've had ICSI at the ARGC and am waiing to test on Wednesday and have been so encouraged by all the recent bfps(congratulatins to Sarah, Juls & Sparrow ) - dare I hope that I could also be part of this ? We as a family have been having the most terrible of times and could do we some positive news- I lost my dear father in March and my mum has been in intensive care for a sepsis which the docs have amazingly helped her to survive BUT today we have to tell her that she wil lose virtually every finger and toes on her right foot! I pray to every God out there that this is my time - my age is sadly against me! I haven't had ANY symptoms but I don't classify that as a negative since all the other times I had loads of symptoms. 
Good luck to everyone on his tortuous but hopefully rewarding journey.
Suki XXX


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

welcome suki i hope you get some good news gosh after everything you been through you really could do with it.  i have had no symptons either apart from the usual ones i get a wk before af starts the headaches with nausea  no sore boobs in fact my boobs have gone back to normal i am due to test saturday.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

sparrow and juls - wow caongfrats girls                              


still obsessing with my boobs here    still sore, starting to go very   now and over a week until OTD


----------



## SparrowGirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks everybody! Still reeling.

Nott - no real symptoms other than terrible bloating, very painful and  . Got worse in the 2nd week but its a bit better now and I think was probably mild OHSS. Was told to drink masses of water which seems to help a bit, for anyone else out there in the same situation.  I think the symptom thing can be very misleading, try not to worry   

Sarah - I forgot to congratulate you! I had to read through so many posts when I got back today. Thrilled for you   

Welcome to all the new guys and   to you all

Sparrow xx


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Congratulations to everyone with BFP's!!!!! What a nice way too start the week!

I test a week today, not going to test early and have four tests sealed up and ready for the 17th. I tested twice last time and got negatives and i'm adamant i won't do it again, made the wait even longer and I was certainly more stressed last time!

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow and Wednesday, let the BFP's keep coming!!! X X X


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi

Congrats to all todays  , really happy for you all  

Suki - Hope this is your time  

Brambles, my new test date buddy!! I'm ok, been sending myself a little crazy but baring up!!   What was you ET date, mine was 27th July, was expecting to test today but clinic said day 16   I really want to test today but DH is adamant that we wait to Wed   Im actually a bit nervous now, defo wont be sleeping tomorrow night!! How are you?

   to all you waiting

Huny x x x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow it seems like theres been a few BFP's lately - well lets keep that going!!  

I had my 3rd IUI today - my clinic say not to test for 19 days - a very long 2ww indeed!!

So my test date is Aug 27th!

I am NOT going to test early this time!!!! <yes i am trying to convince myself here>

Good luck to everyone else 

karen


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Wow, great news on the bfp's for Juls, Sarah and Sparrow, Yeah!! gives us all hope.

Laurs I'm testing the 17th too, so one week down, and one to go.

I think I will test on Sunday tho, day 13, just because DP has to be out the house at 7.00am off to work, and I'll be out soon afterwards, and I want time to be able to digest the result together and spend the day together on Sunday.
After seeing Juls post BFN day 13 then BFP day 14, I will be prepared that the result could change.

Anyway I'm still feeling great and positive, I can truely say that this is the first 2ww that I am enjoying every min of, I'm not stressing about symptoms because the BFN symptoms are exactly the same as the BFP ones.

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello all,

Just wanted to drop in and say hello.  Great news with all the BFPs.  Long may the good luck last.

I'm happy to report that I'm feeling very chilled, although VERY symptom free.  As a matter of interest, I remember reading a post that went through each day of the 2WW and what to expect every day, but don't really know when to expect any symptoms (if any). 

I'm quite enjoying the process and like ticking off every day in my calendar!!!

Big hugs to everyone and STAY AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS!!!!

Dee
xx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi - is anyone having ivf in the christchurch area of dorset? I'm having a week's holiday down there during the second part of the 2ww and i need to find a hospital to do the pregnancy blood test. Hope someone can help.


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Kate i think the nearest hospital is bournmouth but i'll find out cos my mil lives there


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm been reading your posts and am amazed at the results this week so far!!  Big congrats to everyone with BFPS!!  May they continue hey     Juls your results are beyond words...i'm so chuffed to pieces for you but I bet you could have done without the shock of the BFN though...very sneaky beanie indeed!!  

Sorry not posted earlier its such a busy board and hard to keep up!!  So apologies for lack of personals.  Although I do want to say one thing to Huny...STEP AWAY FROM THE PEESTICKS!!!     

My test date is Friday 14th...4 more sleeps!!  Been having strange cramping the last couple of days and back ache   its a good sign and not bad.  Booked the day off work in case of bad news but im trying to keep positive...we need the PMA at this time dont we.

Hope everyone else is coping well in their 2ww



Ellie x


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi - just wanted to say a massive congratualtions to our ladies with BFP's    

Am back at work now so loads to keep me occupied   

Hope everyone is coping with the madness

Big hugs

CAM x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi everyone it has been a positive few days with all these bfps better than last week hope thats a good sign.  well ive been having strange pains today there hard to explain its like on and off sharp ones which are going round by lower back but mostly on my left side not sure what they are cause ive never had them before even on my af maybe its the cyclogest they say can cause pains.  

hope everyone else is having a good day even though the rain has come back again.


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Evening!

Kate - if you go the HFEA website you will be able to find the nearest clinic to where you are gonna be staying. Hope that helps.

Ellie1971 - message received and understood!!    

Hope the rest of you are ok

Huny xx


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

HI everyone

Massive      
to all the   that is so great and about time we had some good news.

Juls your change in result has given me hope that my BFN at 11DPO can change.
I bet you couldn't believe it when it came back positive!!!

NO major further symptoms, bit like you Notts have got twinges but is on my right hand side, bit wierd, and the constant slight feeling that AF isn't far away    

last time started spotting on 14DPO which would be Wednesday so am   I get through Wedensday.

Is wierd cause have no desire at all now to POAS!! think I'm too scared!!!!!

Good luck everyone
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

its really frustrating isnt it rho i test on saturday am ive decided im waiting till saturday although ive already made my mind up its negative. you are 2 days after me i wouldnt test anymore its not worth it.


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Joe - Your my testing buddy then! Good luck for Sunday, I'm not testing till Monday morning as I had a blastocyst transferred on 5th so need to give it the 12 days really. We are off for the week too so at least i don't have the extra pressure of work. I took the  day off last year, couldn't bear the thought of negative in the morning and then straight to work! x

Cam - When is your OTD? x

Have a good evening everyone x x x


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Laurs - my OTD is friday.....not sure I want to POAS again after the weekend I have had    my own stupid fault but lesson learnt!!!
Hope everyone is letting me be an example of how NOT to handle the 2WW   
   to you all
CAM x


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi girls,

thanks to everyone for all of your messages of support after my bfn.  You have no idea how much it means to see a little personal message, and has stopped me feeling so isolated.  AF arrived yesterday 

Not sure what is next for DH&I, but we still have each other, he's my rock and I'm sooooo lucky to have him.

I've been without internet for ages because...... this will make you laugh.  Miracle of miracles, the patio at the back is almost complete minus a couple of liitle snags, so the chuckle brothers moved to the front.  They dug up the front and went straight through the cable, so no TV, internet or phone since Friday (when i got my bfn and needed to have the phone and internet!!!! typical).  Still catching up on all i've missed, only just come back on tonight (some emergency appt - 4 days after event!!!).

Going back to the lakes tomorrow, so will be off-line for a bit.  Will keep checking in.  Good luck to you all, speak soon. 

Nik xx


----------



## borntoshop7474 (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi 
Can I join your thread please?
Im on day 2 of the 2 WW, I have a grade 2 and a grade 3 embryo on board so chuffed....  I was wondering about selenium, I have read about the benefits pineapple juice and walnuts have for implantation but was I wonder because I have coeliac disease if I should be taking more than the norm... not sure it mentions Crohns sufferers should be not coeliac although it is an autoimmune disease.  Your thoughts would be appreciated ..thanks xx


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi all

Can I join?  ET was saturday and test day from clinic sasy 24th as OTD.  We've had 2 8cell embryo's transfered - hope they're getting warm adn snuggly!  

Borntoshop - sorry can't help you - I have no idea! but our test dates must be pretty close!


----------



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ladies,
I think this will be all over for me....... As you may remeber  tiny tiny brown for 2 days, started last night with red...  ... cannot muster the positive thoughts DP wants to see.( although I will keep try in for PMA).I know in my heart it is over!.. had the blood test  this morning so now sat at work waiting the dreaded call... I cannot see how red blood and very bad period pains can be ANYTHING but what they are!!! really sad....... I hope we can have another attempt, we will have to see....... I will update when I know.......

Let ther be a miracle.......   ( I can but hope I deserve 1 at least)

love Spanner
xx


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Spanner,
Poor you and DH! What time do you get the results today then you will know either way? I'll be thinking of you, no doubt you'll be clock watching and unable to concentrate until you get the call and quite understandably! I do wish you luck and pray that you get a miracle, you certainly deserve one!

Loads of love to you both x x x


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Spanner - I am really hoping and   that all is well. There are many stories of people having a bleed and still bfp. I really hope that is the case for you. Good luck.      

Welcome to the  *nudge* and *borntoshop*. 

I have lost my broom today and my pma is fading... not long to go but the time is going so s-l-o-w-l-y!!!

I hope everybody else is well and coping better than me.                    

Belbs xxx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

oh spanner im so sad for you i feel the same i feel like my af is on its way getting all the signs that i usually get a few days before it comes i feel so down today all ive done is cry all morning. 

this ivf is so hard and for us i think its worse cause of our age we havent really got much time to play with whereas if i were younger you could think a few more years wont harm but my age is really against me now i dont want to be still going through this all through my forties although i did start this when i was 36 so it has been 4 years of bfns and it doesnt get easier does it just gets harder.  im praying you get a good result because i have heard of others on hear who have had bleeds got bfns and then gone on to have a positive look at jules!!!


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Nott - sorry you're feeling so down today, when is your OTD?

I don't feel as bloated today, i'm 6dpt, is this normal? 

Laurs x x x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi laurs my otd is saturday not looking forward to it at all.  the bloating went away with me too so dont worry i think its just all the drugs that you been having and they are just going out of your system i think my bloating went away a few days after et.


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nott i am feeling the same , really down and   dont think its are time , just have this feeling  
not looking forward to testing on sat either , am going to my best friends for the night , she invited us up incase i needed some support , thought i would have been excited to test , but if anything i dont want to  
Big hugs for you hun


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

same hear i dont want to test either every other time ive been testing early but this time i just have no desire to test at all i just know what it is going to say and i guess like you dont want it confirmed.


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Spanner praying for a positive result for you.

Belbs and Nott, I'm having a bit of a wobble today too on the PMA front, I've been feeling so positive, but last night and this morning the doubts have started to creep in. Must get that broom.

Laurs my bloating has gone down too.

Nudge and Borntoshop welcolm to the 2ww.

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Gosh, it looks like we are all losing our pma today! 

Let's try and think positive. There were 3 bfp's over the weekend. That means that there is hope for us.            

Belbs xxx


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

And some more:


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

and here is some more for you all....

                                                                         


Come on guys- its not over till the fat lady sings, and i aint sung yet!!!!!

I know where you all are but take time, think orange, calm down, breathe, 

Nott- whern is test day hun?

Spanner good luck for the call...what time is it expected?    

Belbs- exactly be positive xxx


laurs and joe- i have had no bloating since day 7, no sore boobs, infact no symptoms at all. Only had this brown bleeding a few cramps and trapped wind. 

Good luck nudge and borntoshop!!! xx

Nik nik...so sorry hunny...prey that next time is your time!!!    

Rho1 and CAM- Good Luck for testing!!!

Sorry if i've missed anyone- i am rubbish remembering names!!  

julsxx


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Am glad i'm not the only one feeling low, just feel that it hasn't worked and can't get that thought out of my head!

DH is doing the normal; "think positive, stay positive" etc but i just can't and i'm quite looking forward to Monday so i can digest the result and move on because i hate feeling so anxious, stressed etc. obviously if you get a bfp its all worth it but if you don't . . it just seems so unfair!

Anyway DH is taking DD and me for a little ride, we have been a bit housebound really during this treatment and i need a look out, so will be on here later and will catch up with you.

Spanner - Good luck! x x x


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

I know how you are all feeling ladies - i'm down in the dumps too today. I really think its the cyclogest - i think it brings the mood down once its really upped in your body. Last time i remember i felt so different about things when i came  off the cyclogest. So thats what i'm blaming    

My dh is the same - mr positive - but we need them to be right? How else can then be - if mine was all doom and gloom i wouldnt think he was not there supporting me - so its good to have their positive vibe. Although i know sometimes is soooo annoying as all you want to do is have a good old moan.

I'm convinced it hasnt worked ... i know, i know ... its early days - but i've been here before we a bfp and i felt differently last time. My little ray of light that i'm holding on to is maybe with one implanting its different to when i had the twins - the side effects are half. Cant really see that would happen, but thats what i'm holding on to for now. 

Lets try and keep the faith ladies - we have gone this far ...


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Spanner will    for your BFP today, and all other ladies maybe its cause we know that we are so close to testing that we are all getting very nervous, I can feel my heart pounding in my chest today, think I'm just nervous, then I try and calm down cause prob isn't the best state to be in!!
Have a good trip out Laurs.
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Had acupuncture today and it was great, they can apparently tell from your pulse whether you are  or not and she told me not to look at her face, obviously i was watching her for a reaction and she was smiling. She said she couldn't tell me as things could change or she could be wrong, she admits she isn't always right about these things but i begged her to tell me what she thought and said i wouldn't blame her if she was wrong as i understand these things are not 100% and she said that things are looking very good and my pulse and energys are very strong which is a very good sign  Smiley That is good enough for me to keep my PMA up for the next few days. She has also begged me not to test too early cos false negatives wreck your head  Smiley so will be staying away from the pee stick until the weekend at least  

going to put a chick flick on now!!

good luck to everyone           

Spanner - got everything crossed for you 

take care all

Julia
xxxx


----------



## kele266 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

I wondered if you'd mind if i joined you, i had 2 embies put back on the 4th Aug after a medicated FET. My otd is the 18th and my 2ww is going very slowly. I've been a little down today as i keep getting little twinges and am conviced AF is on her way.I've not managed to catch up with all your stories but i wish everyone the best of luck 

Kele


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

hello ladies
just wondered if i could join you on here??
officially PUPO today.... otd 26th aug
SFET 8 cell on board with one little frostie remaining.
so now its the dreaded    and could do with a little support! 
  

melanieb xx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi jules otd is sat.  i really feel like af is on its way today just got that feeling in my stomach with nausea as well but that has gone now ive eaten.  got dull headache all the signs of af really fed up i no you said you didnt have any symptons so im holding on to that jules.


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Found the following information on another thread and thought it was very interesting.

Hope everyone is keeping their PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dee

********************************************************************************

I found this on another thread so thought I'd post it here, hope it helps some of you!!

*This is what happens in a 3 day transfer: * 
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
foetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

*This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):*
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
foetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Ladies

Dont knowif this meany anything, but just finished reading todays posts, looked up at telly and man on there wearing a t-shirt that says.......

"Dont Stop Believing"

Huny  x x


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

nott i really don't have any good symptoms...still brown bleeding (day10). I am having af cramping and have a headache too but that could be due to the heat, not drinking enough water etc...The cramping i think is due to the gestone jabs/cyclogest...i had them all the way through the 2ww on and off and still having them today. So its still not over...Believe in the improbable/unbelievable!!!!!! It could still be your time.

odriscde01- i tested 13 days past et and did not get a positive on the hpt- be careful cos the list says day 11 it should be able to be detected.


   
Julsxxx


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi to the newbies! We've all been pretty down today but we're not always like that - well maybe sometimes!!!

On my last 2ww I got pains quite frequently and I got a bfp and that's why i'm so worried this time as i'm not getting the pains! So please ladies don't worry when you say you have pains, as its not always a bad thing and Juls was getting pains similar to AF and she's just got a bfp too!!!

Huny - spooky! You never know, it may be a sign, I look for signs all the time. Had a butterfly in my garden the other day and it was just flying around me. Me being me thought it was a sign, it's probably just a butterfly as I get many in my garden (well i have this summer) but I cling on to any hope I can at the moment x

Hi Dee- thanks for adding that information, it just goes to show that i'm 6dpt and expecting all these symptoms and signs and possibly the hcg has only started to be released and that's if its not a late implanter so it's certianly helped me put it into perspective so thankyou.

Have we heard from Spanner yet

Laurs


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh and Julia - Sounds positive hun! At least that gives you some reassurance and I have everything crossed that you will get that bfp!!! x


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Good evening ladies,

Although we have had a good number of Bps, we have also been saddened with some BFNs.  There seems to be a bit of a lack in the PMA department and I just wanted to write a few things down to try to explain how I'm feeling right now.

We invest so much time and energy in this process, and I'm sure I'm not alone when I look back at what I have had to do to get to this point.  I had to lose weight (50 lbs), (difficult thing to do), give up smoking, (very difficult thing to do), give up drinking, (except for a few lapses). It's taken us almost 4 years to get to this point.

We pump ourselves full of drugs and hormones and while slowly withdrawing from our normal social lives, we actually allow ourselves to believe that we might get the babies that we all so desire.

I've goggled statistics and tried to make sense of success rates.
I've read every post on FF, trying to find a grain of hope and any stories that might teach me something.
My brain is so full of IVF, pregnancy, treatment, sniffing, injections, treatment, follicles, FF, stimulating, 2WW and similar things that I feel that I am kind of out of kilter with the rest of the world.  (One of the many reasons that I love FF, I always feel so normal on here!!)

But (and this is the kicker!!!) as hard as this journey is, it has just struck me, 'what's my alternative'?
Do we not take the chance or achieving our dreams and just sit back and do nothing?
I don't think any of us could do that.
The biggest gamble we take will hopefully pay off and we will all eventually achieve our heart's desire.

Success rates, grading of embryos, analyzing every twinge and ache, looking with great interest at toilet roll every time I go to the loo (TMI!!).

All I know is that without modern science and the wonder of IVF, my chances are 0% and much as I sometimes feel sad/angry that my life has been touched by infertility, I have to rejoice in the fact that I have the opportunity to do this.

2WW??  What is 2 weeks, I've waited almost 200 weeks since we started on this journey and at least I feel now that I am doing something about it. If the wait was 2 months, we would still endure it

Hope springs eternal and we will all battle infertility with every ounce of strength we have.  I've never met a stronger bunch of women and I'm proud to walk among you.  

Lets regather our resources and get the PMA back on the road.  If the worst happens, and we get BFNs, there will be time enough then (weeks and weeks and weeks) to figure out what our next step will be, but at this moment in time, we are all PUPO!!  However long for, this is as close as some of us have been to the real thing and it's time to rejoice and HOPE!!!  Come on girls,

“It only takes one”
and 
“It ain't over till it's over”


Dee
(PUPO and proud!!!!!)


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Dee

You have just summed it up perfectly and your words have really touched me and given me the boost I need for tomorrows test.

Thank you       

Huny x x x x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Dee that sums up exactly how we're all feeling, this is the closest I'll ever be to being pregnant, and with ICSI I'd have a 0% chance. But with treatment it gives us all hope.

PUPO and Proud I love it!!

Love joe
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Huny, wishing you loads of luck tomorrow.


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi there 

Just popping my head in to wish Kate and all of you lovely ladies tonnes of luck - may your 2ww go super fast and here's to loads of juicy BFPs!!!      

Kate - OMG can't believe you've only got 8 days to go - probably feels like ages to you though.... sooooo hoping for you hun


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Dee ,
I want to echo what Huny has said - beautifully written and magnificently constructed sentiments . I too test tomorrow and there have been some low points but what is the bloody point until it really is OVER and even then there are future plans. My mother too has been a source of total inspiration to me - she has recovered from sepsis but is having a lot of digits amputated but she hsn't shed a tear but has been telling me to be strong and if it doesn't work to look at different options. She's AMAZING and still powering on -if I can be half the woman she is then I'll be content.
Good luck Huny for tom and anyone else who's testing soon. I'll be looking out for the shooting stars tonight to make a wish for us all!
Suki X


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oricide, Ohh that made me    couldnt have said it any better hun ,


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

HERE HERE Dee well said!!  We have all been through such a lot and we have the hope still don't we...come on girls...lets continue with some PMA!!    

Ellie x


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Dee - i am so glad to have read your post - you are oh so right. For most woman outside our ivf world, they cant believe that we are taking the plunge again after losing our girls, with the scary chance that we could be setting ourselves up for a fall again. But its all about hope - without it we have nothing. One day when we are holding our baby in our arms, we will know that it was worth all the pain to get there. I believe we are all mums already, we just havent met our babies yet ... 
Your post was so fantastic and uplifting - thank you xxx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Can i ask you all about OHSS - what exactly are the symptoms. I am having severe cramping - its actually taking my breath away and making me feel quite sick. Its in the middle between my belly button and pubic bone and then to the left hand side. Its making me feel dizzy - its a low ache, that feels quite hot inside and is constant, not coming or going. I dont have an ovary on the left hand side - but i'm wondering if the pain is being deflected from the right ovary. Its really really uncomfortable and after my illness i have quite a high pain threshold so i'm worrying a little bit. DOnt want to be a drama queen so wasnt sure whether to type this - but its really awful. I feel like i need to pant to get thru the pain and finding it hard to keep my legs straight lying down, needs to keep my knees bent. I've drunk loads of water since ec so by now surely my follies would have been flushed out? Any ideas??


----------



## kele266 (Feb 19, 2009)

Dee, 


I just want to say a big thank you for your post, its made me look at this whole process in a totally different light. Now I'm not going to think about how i feel if i get a bfn next week, I'm going to enjoy every minuet of being PUPO and proud.

your words really hit home and even made me shed a   as its just the way i feel but I'm not able to it.

thanks again Kele


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Morning, wow what a painful night i had. Ended up getting into bed with hot water bottle and electric blanket on - really got the shivers and the cramping was agony. Quite a few times i thought, i'm gonna have to go to hospital. Eventually feel asleep and this morning have woken up with a very dull ache - sore to move around and stomach feels and looks like a beach ball. Cant imagine that it was the pain of implanting as it was so severe and surely the little embie couldnt cause that type of pain. I had an op a few month ago to remove old scar tissue from where my left ovary use to be - the only think i can think is that it implanted near to where they removed the tissue and this could be why it was so tender. Cant see it myself but other than that cant explain it. It made me feel so sick, thought i was going to puke. Had to keep really still and try to focus on breathing.

Well if i do find out i'm pregnant at the end of this - our baby will be a dramatic one thats for sure!!

Off to Liverpool to visit my friend for a couple of days - so good luck to all those testing and i'll be back on line on Friday. Feel like i'm going cold turkey .... no more FF for a few days eeek!


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

well its all over for me started bleeding this morning and its a full on bleed im devastated this is the first time ive bled before my test date i was expecting it though i honestly knew it hadnt worked from the day 1 after the odds i was given.  thanks for all your support il be keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of you.  not sure im going to be going through this again its way too hard to deal with.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

nott - so so sorry hun        have you still tested to be 100% sure?


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

no i havent i dont see the point i no im not i may just do one on my test date just to be sure but i no ive been pregnant before and never bled so i no its not a good sign.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Morning All! 

I was having a bad day yesterday - lacking in pma and thinking the worst. I decided to keep myself busy rather than spending most of my time on FF! But before I went to sleep I very quickly logged on. (My DP thinks I am getting too obsessed with FF!) Dee's message, quoted below, means so much. It sums up exactly how I feel and probably how everyone going through ferilility tx feels. I had  in my eyes as I read it - much to my DP amusement. At least I got a big cuddle.

*Dee* - Thanx so much for your message. I _am_ hoping and am going to enjoy being PUPO until my OTD and will think of your message when my pma starts to dip.



odriscde01 said:


> Good evening ladies,
> 
> Although we have had a good number of Bps, we have also been saddened with some BFNs. There seems to be a bit of a lack in the PMA department and I just wanted to write a few things down to try to explain how I'm feeling right now.
> 
> ...


I hope everyone has a good day filled with hope and pma.                  

Belbs xxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

so sorry nott   , i think its over for me to have brown spotting this morning and can feel AF coming on


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

*Notts* - I hope you are ok. Keep . There are stories of people having a bleed and still getting a bfp. I know you have been pregnant before and know your own body but keep hoping. I have never been pregnant so can't say one way or the other but I am hoping and  for you.         

*sweetchilli* - Brown spotting can be implantation bleed and happens 6-10 after implantation. Lots of people have had that and then had a bfp. Keep hoping and . I'll be thinking of you too.     

Belbs xxx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi sweetchilli its devastating isnt it i feel so lost today you like me have children but it doesnt take away the devastating feeling like you just want to give my partner a child.  are you going to try again?


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

I know hunnie , i had a dream last night that it came , but then nott we could be one of them girls that still get a BFP ,
Ahh so hard isint it , never give up hun    
You are right it doesnt matter if you have children or not it still hurts like hell !!!
we have no money to try again this was are on and only go , going to go to the doctor  and see about the nhs we were told that we wernt intitled to a free go , but we will see


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

hi 
notts and sweetchilli - sending you hugs!!  words don't seem to work the same - thinkingof you both!
We found out no frosties yesterday so a little disappointed at that - after 18 eggs we were hoping but never mind - no pressure on the two inside then eh??

Getting twinges - but not quite cramps - on lower right side and feel a little sicky - one minute really positive and then completely negative.  But keeping busya nd   for now.

 all!


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

awe sorry nudge i had 16 eggs and didnt have any frosties , had two left over that fertilised and they wouldnt freeze them felt like telling them to put them all back     at least you have two wee ones on board hun ,


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

theres still hope for you yet sweetchilli.  as for the nhs without being rude how old are you?  i had this go on the nhs we paid private for the 3 others at lwc which i have to say i found that clinic not very good at all compared to ivf wales i would never go back to lwc again.  the information i had with the ivf wales was far better than the private clinic.  not sure where you live but in our area i was allowed 1 free attempt on the nhs but had to be done by the time i became 40 i no its different in every area but we did wait 3 yrs for that to come up.  i think the nhs should fund more attempts for people and up the age limit even if it was just to 45 its so unfair.  and also to get a free attempt you must not have any children living at home with you, i have to say i did lie about that one but so what they dont check so i would advise you to tell a little white lie if thats the criteria for you.  the financial side of this is the hardest not only the knockbacks but the debt at the end of it.

was thinking of going to czec republic as it is a lot cheaper but then you got the hassle of having to get over there so not really sure what to do next or if anything at all.  my partner is desperate for children so not sure where this relationship will go without them.


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

I am only 30 and living in northern ireland , the law has changed now so i was told everyone is ititled to a free go wether you have children or not , so am going to chek this out tomorrow 
i was think about going abroad as well have looked in to it and chec sound good 
and your right hun i think women at a later age should get more free goes ,
are you going again ?


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

you got a few years left in you yet then hun, my problem is time is against me due to my age.  i would def go and see about the free attempt even if you do have to wait your still young enough.  i didnt realise the rules had changed thats a good thing but hopefully you wont even have to worry about it.  i did say this was going to be the last time as i didnt want to go through it again and theres the money issue but since seeing the one in czec i may try another donor nxt year.  its harder when i got children and my partner hasnt how does your partner feel about it?


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning ladies

Well I am the bearer of some great positive news - this morning I got my BFP - I still cannot really believe it and am so thrilled but very nervous. Just pray the little embie or 2   stick around for the duration.

Love to all xxx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

congrats wardy so pleased for you.


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Morning Wardy,
Our posts crossed, congratulations!!!!! Bet you are over the moon x x x

Just wondered, did you have any symptoms? x x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Wardy -                            well done hun, any tips? Did you have any symptoms?


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Wardyy,  Congratulations.  You must be over the moon.  Hope you have a safe and healthy 8 months ahead of you.

Dee
x


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

*wardy* -    on your BFP.


----------



## JustJulia (May 18, 2009)

Wardy that's brilliant news we were all in need of some PMA  

I have got cramping today and very very light, pink spotting, I am 7dpo so hoping it's a good sign as too soon to be AF.  I know we are all different and over analyzing others symptoms can drive you mad but  how have other peoples 6-9dpos gone (especially those who have gone onto a BFP)?

JustJulia xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Nott and sweetchilli praying that it's implantation bleed.  

Wardy that's fab news, well done.xxx

Love to all 
Joe
xx


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

Wardy - Woo hoo!!!  Loving your good news - enjoy!


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Congratulations Wardy!!!!!!!!! that is great news.

NOtt and Sweet chilli so sorry you've started spotting, but you really don't know untl you test!! so heres   

Dee absolutely loved your post obviously made me cry!!! although ahve been crying a bit today, am not sad just emotional, watched Notting Hill last night and was in floods!!!!!

Last time round I started spotting at this point so am on MAJOR knicker/toilet roll watch looking for the dreaded signs!!!!!!

Have a great day PUPO ladies!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi ladies - thanks for all your congrats.

As for symptoms  really had hardly any and was so worried that I was feeling nothing. Yesterday developed the metallic taste in mouth and (.Y.) tender-ish but not agony, also heavy feeling/ache in lower abdo. Had no implantation bleed.

All I have done for the 2ww was try to get on with life as normal, tried to eat healthily, ate 5 brazil nuts each day, drank pineapple juice, took Omega 3&6 and vit C supplement.

No real words of wisdom I am afraid but just keep positive. It is hard and I know I found it very difficult - but hey miracles do happen.

Take care all xxx


----------



## SparrowGirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Congratulations Wardy, it is an amazing feeling isn't it! 

      for everyone else and   for the results you want

Sparrow x


----------



## mitch245 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi,

Please can I join your thread ?

I had EC on 03/08/09, and ET on 06/08/09, my OTD is 21/08/09.

We had 11 eggs (from 21 as I egg shared), 8 fertilised and only 2 were suitable for use, they were only 5 cell on my day 3 transfer, although we were told they were good quality (grade 4 & 3) as I see that nearly everyone else who has had a D3T has had at least 6 cells  

I am not feeling very positive at the moment, constant period type pains, so just waiting for the worst to happen !

Any how...fingers are crossed !!

Wishing everyone the best of luck !! xx


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello *Mitch* and welcome to this board. The 2ww is   but try not to look into the symptoms as everyone seems to experience different things. Very hard I know - I have been doing exactly the same thing. Just try and stay positive and if you are having a bad day - leave a message on here and everyone will cheer you up and send you some  and .
Good luck with the rest of your 2ww.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi mitch245 - welcome to the madness!

Well i decided to do some housework today and DH has been doing most things the last few days and I got quite a few shooting pains in my left side, was a little worried as thought my body was saying "oi, take it easy!" Didn't really rush around too quick but i suppose its more than what i've done in nearly 2 weeks since EC and body couldn't cope. So am taking it a bit easier for the rest of the day. Does anyone feel absolutely shattered all of the time??

I'm also worried as I have my DD who is nearly one and obviously i still have to put her into the highchair, lift her up etc but there's nothing else i can do. Other people who conceive naturally seem to be alright when they have more than one so i'm sort of hoping if Freddie has stuck, he's doing alright and is nice and snuggle now!

Bit of a funny day today for me, DH keeps moaning and telling me i'm being too negative all the time!! He does have a point mind you, I could represent England in the negativity department!!!

How is everyone, I thought we had some more OTD's today??

Laurs x x x


----------



## mitch245 (Aug 26, 2008)

Belbs

Thankyou for your warm welcome !

Wishing you the best of luck for your tx  

Mitch x


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Belbs, just blew you some bubbles for good luck! OTD is nearly here for you and i'm hoping that one egg proves that miracles can happen! Are you testing on the 15th or earlier? x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

mitch - welcome to the madness    loads of luck hun      

            for  everyone else testing soon, OTD for me is still a week away but contemplating whether to do an earlier test, this is driving me crazy not knowing   My boobs are still really sore so taking that as a good sign  

take care all

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi all

 for us tody!!!  One word GUTTED !!!

Wardy - congrats to you   

Be back again soon xxxxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Huny
So sorry babe. take care of yourself.  
Love
Joe


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Huny - so so sorry


----------



## SparrowGirl (Jun 23, 2009)

So sorry Huny -      and hoping your time will come soon.

Sparrow x


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

I am really sorry to hear your news Huny.      It is so hard. Have a nice drink tonight and good luck for the next tx. Keep your chin up and be strong for the next round.     



Laurs -thanx for the bubbles - I hope they are working. I have had no symptoms and have a feeling it hasn't worked but have decided to definitely wait until Saturday. I stupidly bought some HPT's today but am going to try and hold out.


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry huny its not nice is it to finally realise it hasnt worked.  joe i really dont think mine is implantation bleed unfortunatly im having a full blown af with clots so would be a massive miracle to get a bfp after that and if i did would be extremly worried.  i am going to do one of those pee sticks in the morning as the clinic advised me too just to put it 100 percent but i know for sure this is a full af.   was devastated this morning still feeling a bit down my partner is now wanting us to try the czec clinic for donor but not sure will  see how i feel in a few months.


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Huny I am so sorry to hear your news...been thinking about you all day wondering...  

Don't give up hun

Ellie x


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Dear all,
Afraid I got a bfn today -my 6th fresh cycle one and 7th including a frozen cycle. Really could have done with some luck . So sorry to hear about yours Huny. Really pleased for Wardy though - needs some inspiration...don't know what next steps are since I'm 44 yrs old - guess donar egg but is surrogacy pie in the sky? We need to save again - funds exhausted!
SukiX


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi suki so sorry hun i started bleeding heavily today my test isnt till saturday but i no its failed its hard im 40 so i no age isnt on our side anymore and also its the money side too.  i am thinking of trying de again but gonna try czec as it is much cheaper waiting list only 1 year but reading these posts on hear makes you realise how the odds are against you with this roller coaster ride.  i have been so depressed all day.


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Wardy - congratulations on your BFP   

Mitch - welcome to the 2WW madness    

Huny - am so sorry about your BFN    

Nott - will be   for you tomorrow that its implantation today   

Happiness - so sorry   

Laverne -     its not over - PM me if you need to chat hunny    

I am escaping the madness at the moment by throwing myself into work - so sorry about the lack of personals but   for you all


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi cam i think the bleed is way to heavy to be implantation its a proper full on bleed with clots really cant see me being pregnant and if by some miracle i was i would be very worried as to why im bleeding so heavily.


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Huny and Hapiness - i suppose sorry doesn't even come close to making you feel even the slightest bit better so all I can say is I hope you are able to feel better in time and good luck with any future treatments, I really hope that your dreams come true next time x x x 

Nott- Sorry you're not feeling good either, I suppose you know your own body but test anyway, just to give you that last piece of closure x x x

Loads of love x x x


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Nott - am really sorry sweetie - sending you   - I know nothing can make it better at the moment but am thinking of you and all our ladies who are sad and having a difficult time


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks everyone for your kindness i will test to just make it certain.  i remember reading on hear about someone who had a full on bleed and then got a bfp but do you think i can remember where i read it i was certain it was on this post somewhere but i have gone over and over it and cant find it anywhere and i cant remember her name either.


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Nott I was just looking for a post that someone put on about step by step of what happens each day with an embryo inside your body after transfer and the same with a blastocyst but can't find it either.
I've read the post you mentioned also, well i think i've read most posts but have no idea where abouts I read it, sorry! x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

it is really frustating isnt it ive been on hear for hours trying to find it and its driving me mad now cause i no i read it and i was sure i read it on hear or the ivf wales post its so annoying.


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Nott

My friend had a bleed, had a BFN when she tested on her OTD, but had a BFP a few days later. Her son is now nearly 2.
If you want to read her posts you'll have to go back but her id is '69chick'
I know I read it on my last cycle when I was praying for a miracle.

Hapiness bigs hugs to you  

I'm having major af pains, I know it's a symptom of BFP, but you just feel like you do every month with BFN.
PMA, PMA, it's pains cause by my little babies snuggling in.

Love
Joe
xx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks joe do you know how far back i would need to go?


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

I have been having quite strong AF pains too tonight, it is worrying isn't it but hopefully our wombs strecthing ready for our babies


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Nott
I've just looked and page 16 she mentions her AF and BFN, and page 15 you can she her BFP.
Ta
Joe


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Can I join you? I had ET on Monday so am in early days of 2ww.  
Laurs, I saw that you had cramping after ET. I had this too this time and am a bit worried it would have affected the embryo.  Any ideas if this is a possible problem?

Nott, how are you doing hun?  It's important that you test in case of ectopic and of course the possibility of BFP.   

By the way, Joe and Julia I had AF pains quite bad about 3 days before testing last time and had BFP.  I don't usually have AF pains at all so it was unusual.

Good luck all


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

*Suki* - I am really sorry to hear about your bfn. You have been through so much tx. You must be a very strong person. It must be your turn soon. I really wish you lots of luck.   

*cam* - I hope you are feeling a lot better and work is keeping you occupied

Welcome to the 2ww *cardifflaura* 

     to everybody else on the 2ww.

Belbs xxx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi joe i just looked on that page but i still cant find it either im going mad or im looking in the wrong place it is on this thread your on about?


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Morning Cardiff Laura, glad your on the thread, have been looking out for you. I don't think the cramps affect the embryos, as women who get OHSS after ET and are in agony and still go on to have BFP's so its not really worried me too much.

I've been getting the odd pain in both sides but boobs are fine, nothing else just tired all the time but that's normal for me really.

Nott did you find what you were looking for? It might be page 16 not of this particular thread but ladies in waiting 2ww page 16, maybe Its driving me crazy too, we will have to start making notes when we read something!

Well it's pouring rain here in Kent and I need to do some shopping today, don't worry DH will be doing all of the hard work!

Good luck to anyone testing this morning x x x


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Morning All.  One more sleep down.

*Notts *- this is the page you need. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=7274;sa=showPosts;start=210

       for everyone today.

Belbs xxx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

morning ladies! 

just a quickie to say    to cardifflaura!!!  we have the same OTD...
will u hold out til otd to test?   driving me crazy already. hoping to get my head stuck in a book today....something ive not had time to do for years!!!

melanieb xx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks belbs i found it now that story was amazing to even go a wk after her af arrived and not get a bfp till a whole wk later i wish some miracle would happen for me like that, only thing is now maybe reading that has given me false hope il still be looking out for signs now all the time cant win really, does make you realise how much of a lottery this journey is for everyone and you can never tell regardless of what grade embroyo you have or what quality.


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Lizzy could you add me am a newbe! Due to test on 21st Aug seems like ages away! xx


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi everyone hope its ok if i join your forum could really do with the extra support as my husband works away and feel like am on my own x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

clasha - good luck hun


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Clasha1 - my test day is also the 21st


----------



## Clarabella (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello,
I'm also due to test on 21st - hope it's a lucky day for us all...
Lizzy can you add me to the list too - i'v had IVF.
Thanx, Clarabella x


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Dear ladies,
Thank you so much for all of your kindness - how I appreciate it! Well in between some tears and sadness , I've picked myself up and have decided to be proctive so have booked some flights to Barcelona in October and made an appointment there for egg donation. 
Still would dearly love a bilogical child but I can't conceive naturally and dpon't think it's going to work doinbg ICSI with my own eggs - have tried 7 times !
Good luck to all you lovely ldies - keep gettong those bfps!!!
Suki X


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for adding me I have had ICSI 1st attempt - finding things really hard emotionally - seem to cry all the time is anyone the same? am also becoming scared of going to the loo! Contemplating going back to work on monday just to pass some time x


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Clasha1 - I'm at work but there is still only one thing on my mind!   all I seem to do is flick on and off of FF - trying to pass the time. I'm off tomorrow so long weekend, I can't wait! Then 4 days of work and test day... see how my mind is working! Still after today we are half way there!

Clarabella - HI! How are you coping with the 2ww? Better than me I hope!  LOL!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi melanieb, I can see you also had SET too! Let's hope it's good for us both.  

I have lots of twinges and crampy type pain (not bad) today.  Has anyone else had that so early on? It's only 3 days since my ET.


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Clasha, so glad you decided to come on the thread! You'll get some added support here don't worry!

Hello to all the newbies!!!

Just going back to the clinic, nothing exciting or wrong, I need one cyclogest pessary can you believe it! Need one for Sunday evening as do the test on Monday morning and have enough till then except for the one!! Also clinic have charged me a further £370 for embryo to go to blast, find it very cheeky really after all the money we have spent, oh well!!! Need to go and pay that so all very exciting! xxx


----------



## Clarabella (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Girls,
I had my EC last tues & ET last friday, had monday off this week and back to work tuesday, mainly coz i was only allowed 5 working days off!  luckily i've got an office based job so i'm taking it easy this week, but i too am often flicking onto FF as my mind is only on 1 thing, if you know what i mean!
I too have had some twinges today, wonder if thats a good/bad thing, hopefully its the implantation taking place. anyone else had yellow wee? sorry too much info?!?!
x


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Clarabell my pee has been the same was getting worried my monthly was on its way - always something worrying me! xx


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

HI Everyone, and hi to everyone just joining the thread.
No updates from me, still no  AF, each toilet trip is traumatic!!!! Although my progesterone pesseries are twice as stong this time so am thinking that that might be delaying the AF.

IS there a poll somewhere aboutnumber of people that get AF before coming off pesseries??
GLad you found the page NOtt for the person who got the BFP after bleeding, as remember that too!!!

   everyone

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Rho1, good luck for testing. Are you testing early or waiting til Monday?
I have only ever had AF before testing on IUI when only taking 1 cyclogest per day.  I do think it holds AF off but many still get bleed before testing unfortunately.
It's great though as not long til test and nothing yet for you.  

I sort of feel like something is happening in there, feel a bit bloated and a bit achy in lower tummy area.  This 2ww is driving me mad already and it's barely even started.

Did I read on here that someone was figuring out how early they could test and get a vaguely accurate result?  I tested 2 days early on my last proper IVF and got BFP with clearblue digital.


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi cardifflaura

its really strange how some OTD's are worked out. have just been on the care fertility site. one lady had et mon 10/8 with a 2 day embryo and will be testing 2 days before me. where i had a 3 day embryo on the 11th and test 26th??!!!    i dont understand. 
so in theory could we test 2 days early??
i did read somewhere that from 12dpt the HCG is in your system.... but then i have seen ladies get bfn when testing early and a bfp on otd day. 

part of me wants to test the weekend b4 otd and part of me says NO NO NO   WAIT!! lol

PMA

melanieb xx


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Melanie - I had a 2 day transfer last time and tested 14 days later (that's what my clinic said was the OTD), technically you should be able to test on the 24th (13 days after transfer) but I would test a day early on the 25th if I was you, you will get an accurate result on the 25th x


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok if I join you ladies

DH had a fresh PESA 6th Aug
EC was 7th Aug 19 follies drained, 18 eggs collected, 17 suitable for injection, 13 fertilised. 5 were frozen straight away and 8 were cultured on for blasts!

ET was today!!

We have 2 blasts on board (one was hatching) they have also frozen 2 blasts, the other 4 started to degenerate 

Test day is Tuesday 25th August 2009 

Good luck


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

ctm - good luck hun, wow 2 blasts, well done you


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Nott glad you found the pages, it really is lovely reading.
Obviously her case is very unusual, but it can happen.
Are you still bleeding?

Welcome to all the new ladies, you'll get a lot of support her.

Well my PMA is back with a vengence today, feeling good and very positive.
Even tho had real bad AF pains last night.

well I went back to work today after 4 1/2 months off sick after having an op, it was a shock to the system, I've got used to be being a lady of leisure.  
It was ok but just tired.

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello my lovelies,

A little bit of obsessing please.  I'm 10 days past egg collection, 7 days past egg transfer, with 8 more sleeps until OTD.

I'm on Crinone gel and today when I wiped (TMI), the bits of Crinone that normally come out white were brown in colour.

Normally, I sleep on my front and last night had to change to my side as my boobs (and in particular my nipples) felt very sensitive.

Sitting in my lounge today, I kept getting a wierd smell that was making my stomach churn.  Eventually worked out that the flowers (which DH kindly brought me a few days ago) were giving off the smell.  Now, I changed the water yesterday but today, I could really 'smell' the stagnant water, which led me to actually throwing them out.

Not sure if I'm reading too much into this, but anyone else got any odd things going on?

Dee
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Oooh Dee, they sound like great symptoms, I wish I was getting those.
Sounds like implantation bleed to me.

I'm not getting anything really just AF pains and a few twinges, my (.)(.)'s are a little tender, but only very slightly.
Lots of wind tho   and swollen belly.
Nothing else to report, wish I was getting more sypmtoms, but some people dont have any and still get BFP.

Wishing ya loads of luck.
joe
xx


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Dee,
Well as you know I have been moaning that I am getting no symptoms!! Well I had tea tonight and got heartburn straight after and still have it an hour and a half on! I only suffered heartburn when I was pregnant with DD. Now I could be looking too much into this but having the internet I have researched it and have found that heartburn can be an early sign of pregnancy because of hormonal changes in your body. I didn't have heartburn this early on with DD, it was later on in the pregnancy but every pregnancy is different I suppose.

I've not really been positive at all during this 2ww but if I can get a little bit of hope from this to keep me going till Monday morning then i'm sure it can't hurt. Also am extremely tired all the time which is another symptom. However, have had no spotting like you Dee but then I had absolutely nothing with DD, from ET until birth (then there was loads of course!!!) Sorry TMI!!! No sore boobs, hardly any tummy twinges but who knows!!

Welcome CTM, congratulations on having 2 blasts!!!!

Who's testing in the morning?

Laurs x


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Dee - sorry was meant to add to the above, your symptoms seem very promising!!! One of my first pregnancy signs was smell, my sense of smell really heightened and certain smells really do make you gag so everything crossed for you honey x x x


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

I seem to be having bad tummy cramps today and not testing till a week tomorrow should i be worried?


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hello girls i am feeling a little better today, decided to try the czec republic with de will have to wait a year though which is a pain if i had the money i would like to try again straight away but finances are holding us back as we all well know on hear about that issue.

yes joe i read that post it was quite mad to think she had a bleed and didnt get a bfp till over a wk later how mad is that the only thing is now il be constantly looking for the same.  if only i was that lucky.  and yes im still bleeding not as much but its still there this morning was quite heavy but has calmed down a bit now.  will do the pee stick in the morining but im not expecting anything other than a bfn.


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hello ladies - wow i've only been gone a day and lots seems to have happened.
Really sorry to those who have had a bfn  , lets hope you will be back soon trying again ... or as we've seen some miracles do happen and bfn's turn into bfp's
Congrats to the those who have had bfp's    

For me - had a great time visiting my mate in liverpool, although i think i bored her stupid talking about every twinge and when not talking about the twinges was talking about not having any twinges    
I'm finding it hard to keep sane - as getting lots of pain on the left hand side - nothing on the right, which keeps making me think maybe its good news as i dont have an ovary on my left hand side so what else could it be ... maybe my little embie....
I'm getting more and more nervous though - wake up each morning and just cant believe i might be finding out that i'm pregnant in a weeks time. Although i have to be honest i'm going to do a test tomorow and then another one on monday, then one wed and if still nothing will do another on friday. I know tomorrows will be negative but its making me feel better to test - stupid i know.

Dee - sounds like a good sign to me ....bet you are getting excited now.... when are you testing?


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi joe can you tell me what hotel you stayed at when you went to czec and the price you paid, is there much to do around the area and is it a nice place to see and do things?  also quering about the scans you said you had the scans over hear how did you go about that did you have to pay a private clinic to do them for you?


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Kate,

Well my clinic has given me an OTD as Friday 21st August, but that is 18 days past egg collection and 15 days past egg transfer, which I think is rather long.  

From what I have read and seen on here, it should be ok to test by Wednesday 19th, (if AF has not shown up and spoilt the party!!!).

My HCG trigger will be out of my system by Sunday, so the pee stick  , might have a hard time wrestling the pee sticks from me!!

Like you, I'd prefer to test early and if the rusult is a negative, I will then be able to reconcile this information as the days go by.  I can always live in hope that it might change over the following few days, but will possibly test daily from early next week.

Hope everyone is doing well tonight and we are all one day closer to knowing!!!

Dee
x


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi girls - good luck to those testing today/tomorrow - I was asked to test today so I could phone in with the result - Its a BFN for me
Loads of luck to you all


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

BFN for me too...totally gutted

Good luck to those testing today 

Ellie x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Ellie and Cam so so sorry, big hugs to you both  

Nott I stayed at the Grand, it's really nice and what good about it it's right next to where the bus depo is for drop off after Airport.
There are some lovely restaurants, and some nice sights, although I didn't do any sightseeing. There is a Czech thread where ther is loads of info on places to visit and to eat, bus/train info.
Yes i had to have my scans private, I just phoned the clinic that I had my first treatments at, and they fitted my in, not cheap tho, £210 for the scans, there is a place in London the baby clinic I think that is only £70, but it was too much hassel for me to travel down there.

Love to all
Joe

xx


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Cam and Ellie - massive hugs to you, can't begin to imagine how you feel but i'm sending you both lots of love and hope time heals how you're feeling right now x x x x x


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Cam and Ellie - I am really sorry to hear your news.    
Good luck for your next treatments. I hope it is your turn soon.   Make sure you treat yourselves to a nice glass of wine. 

Belbs xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Cam and ellie - so so sorry girls


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks joe thats really helpful il try and find that thread and have a look.  1 more question did you have to pay any deposit up front or do you pay the whole balance at time of transfer?

sorry cam and ellie i just did a test this morning and its bfn which i already knew anyway.


----------



## SparrowGirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Nott, Ellie and Cam, so sorry          

Sparrow x


----------



## Rio1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Tested this morning and Got BFN!!! Gutted. Am 16DPO but still no sign of AF, had full on AF by this point last time, so 0.5% of me is still hoping!! My OTD isn't till MOnday but my clinic do a really long 2ww (make you wait till 19DPO which is way longer than most others), so even though it is sooner than OTD think is pretty conclusive.

ME and DH devestated had such Positive feelings this time!! Going oh holiday tomorrow, so will be having a few sangreas!!!
So sorry to Cam and Ellie too, this has not been a good day!
Love to all
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Rho - so sorry hun, have a lovely holiday and enjoy those sangrias


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

4 bfn's - so sorry everyone, not a good day at all. Loads of love to you all x x x


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

RHO, CAM ,NOTT, AND ELLIE ..... I am so sorry hunnies , life is so f***ing unfair li feel like i will be joining yous, look after yourselfs and your DHs or DP i will going away for the weekend and will speak when i get back , massive big hugs for yous all and dont give up on your dreams ,                 
Loads of love laverne xxxxx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Just wanted to send     to Rho1, Nott, Cam & Ellie - really sorry, hope you are ok.

Dee - i was naughty and tested today, but it was bfn, which i knew it would be as its so early - my little plan is to do another test on Monday and then one on Wed. If the Wed one is negative then i'm going to try and find a place to do a blood test in Christchurch. I'm off there for a weeks holiday from tommorrow morning - my dh wants to leave at 6am!!! Most of my symptoms seem to have died down now, but reading my last diary the same happened before so you never know could be a bfp. Part of me feels pregnant and then when i think about it i know it could just be the cyclogest .... 

Have a good weekend ladies - might sneak on tomorrow night when on my hols ... not sure who's testing this weekend but good luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Kate,
Way, way to early.  have a nice break and take it easy.

Dee


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Rho and Nott - I am sorry to hear about your bfn's.        I wish you all the luck for your next tx.    that it will be your turn soon. Make sure your DH's take care of you.


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Hello - im now a 2ww lady 
OTD is 27th Aug which im not pleased about as this was my last OTD in May  hmmm supersticious me! x


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Belbs wishing you all the luck in the world for tomoorrow hun


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck Sweetchilli and Belbs for tomorrow  

So sorry for the BFN's


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanx sweetchilli and cardifflaura.  

        for you tomorrow sweetchilli.

I think I'll be up very early in the morning but don't want my PUPO dream to end.    for some bfp's tomorrow!


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi LadyN and welcome to the 2ww.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Belb - good luck tomorrow hun


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi everyone, so sorry to all the girls with BFNs    . xxxxxxxxxx 


Having a bit of a wobbly day, been ok up until now and not tempted to test but have a 'period' headache today and bit dizzy and really sleepy - all pmt signs for me. hope its just hormone mix ups from the drugs. Also my local surgery haven't got a blood test appointment until a week on Monday 24th and i'm supposed to test THIS monday!!!    i asked if i could i be tested at my local hospital but they can't refer me??!! just going round in circles. don't know what to do. Too far away from clinic to get blood test there (north wales to london) clinic said wait until wedsnesday before doing HPT. panicking a bit.


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Charliegirl,

I used to work at a doctor's surgery.  If I was you, I would call the surgery again and ask them to write out a blood test form and most hospitals have a walk in blood centre.  To be honest, ask the GP to call you and ask him/her.  The girls on the phones (like I used to be) are trained to put kind of 'block' unless the patient is pushy.

Hope this helps

Dee


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi rho so sorry i hope you get a better result when you test again if af hasnt arrived you never know.


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Rho and Nott so sorry for you both. xx  

Nott I had to pay £1500 when he shipped the drugs, then I paid the balance on the day of ET.
Good luck honey. xx

Belbs and sweetchilli good luck for tomorrow.

I'm got really bad AF pains, I know they are a symptom of a BFP but they make me feel really down.

Love to all
Joe


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Can i be thick and ask what AF means? xx


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

AF means aunt flo (time of the month!) 

I had to check too


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

clasha1

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

This link has all the abbreviations.


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

[fly]     [/fly] 
So sorry to hear of the BFN's today - i hope your are all ok & march on through this difficult time.

Love to each & everyone who has had that rotten news today xx


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Has anyone experienced tummy cramps on the 2ww? getting a bit anxious? x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

I am getting alsorts of tummy cramps, from af type ones to sharp stabbing pains   still got sore boobs so still feeling quietly positive at the moment


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Good luck Belbs for the morning, I tested at 3.30am last time!!!

My belly has had the odd stabbing pain but have just a dull ache all over, think I have done too much today and my body is telling me! It was my DD's 1st birthday so i had no choice really, its been go go go!!

Julia i'm glad you have a good PMA today!!! x x x


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hiya thanks for explaining what AF was was getting a bit confused haha

Glad other people have tummy pains as well was starting to panic a bit.

Laurs not long for you now! xx


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

Julia and Laurs - My boobs are still sore too which gives me hope then i think..well it might be the utrogestan...then maybe not! up and down all the time. torture isn't it! get pains in tummy if i stretch too much or cough suddenly. I've probably been doing too much too but hard to sit around ALL the time. Had an AF type headache today and got really upset. so hard not to take notice of every little symptom though isn't it.   

Take care all xxxxxxxxxx 

clasha - don't panic! i didn't feel 'normal until about 4 days after ET and still feel fragile now. xx


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks Dee, I'd tried that too but she was having none of it! she said the hospital won't accept Doctor's request either which i thought was an odd thing to say. Gave up in the end. I'll phone on monday morning and ask to speak to the phlebotomist as she suggested to see if she can 'fit me in'.   at least i can do a home test on wednesday. jsut MORE time to wait. Thanks for the advice tho! xxx


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

hi Charligirl am actually 9 days after ET so me worried xxx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

good luck to everyone testing tomorrow i so hope you all get good news.


----------



## mitch245 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi ladies,

AF arrived today so BFN for me  

Wishing you the best of luck with all of your OTD !  

Mitch x


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Morning Mitch245, blimey AF came quick (just looked at your OTD), I'm sending you and DH/DP loads of love x x x

Hope we get some bfp's today, we need them! 

My OTD is Monday, have an awful feeling it hasn't worked, I think I know it deep down but i'm clinging onto anything and everything, heartburn the  night before last, the minimal twinges that I've had but thats it, don't feel any different but who knows, until I do the test I won't know for sure.

So sorry to be negative this early in the morning and hopefully I will get cheered up by all the bfp's, good luck everyone testing this morning!

Have a good day everyone x x x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

If i had a trigger shot of 5000 iu/l 14 days ago would it be out of my system by now ive heard it only takes 10 days for this dose to be out.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

charlie - yes trigger shot will be gone now, why have you been naughty??     

Laurs -             hang in there hun

mitch - so sorry hun       seems awful early for Af will you still test on OTD just incase, stranger things have happened, don't mean to get your hopes up but my clinic says to still test whatever happens!


OMG don't believe i didn't test this morning, was so tempted and lay in bed for an hour wondering if to or not and didn't, not like me at all i am usually an early tester, just so scared this time round  

      all round

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello,
Up and down at the moment - test day is 27th August.
Implantation day is today/tomorrow - so wish me luck for those babies to STICK!
A x


----------



## mitch245 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi JuliaG

My OTD is 21st Aug because I'm having to do an HPT if I was having bloods it would be on 18th Aug, so you could say my AF was 4 days before my OTD, on my last tx my AF came 4 days before OTD too..

Don't think I'll bother testing as I'll just be waisting my time TBH...sorry I'm just so gutted, was praying this was the one we were gonna get a baby brother/sister for my darling little boy...guess I should thank my lucky stars that we have him, I know we are so fortunate in that respect, it just doesn't;t seem to make it any easier though   

I really wish everyone else the best of luck for testing.....  your hopes and dreams come true !!!

 mitch


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi mitch so sorry for you i was the same my af came 3 days before otd i didnt see the point in testing either but i did yesterday i only bought a cheap pee stick didnt see the point in wasting my money to get confirmed what i already knew.  i have 2 children from previous relationship my partner hasnt any so i no where your coming from but it still doenst make it any easier and so want another baby for my partner.  your still young to try again you have time on your hands whereas i dont.  good luck for the future and i hope you get your brother or sister for your little one.  xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Julia il be honest i have been naughty it came up as positive but i still dont believe it is lol i think its still trigger even tho ppl have told me it would have gone out my system by now.

I keep thinking im gonna come on just got a bit of aching. I can never hold out testing even tho im told not too and with it been my first ivf couldnt do it lol


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

charllie - sounds good to me hun, i would say you have yourself a    well done hun


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

i did a test yesterday and one today to make sure but i still believe its the trigger shot cant take in its a real bfp yet. is it normally to feel abit achey like af coming if it is a true positive


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

I am afraid it is a bfn for me. Woke up at 6 and was scared. I tested at 6.36 and no line!! Knew it as a/f arrived as I tested. I feel numb - no tears yet, just trying to think ahead to where we'll go from here. I'm sure the tears will come later but going to get a nice bottle of wine and have a med-rare steak tonight as a treat!! 

Mitch - sorry to hear your new too.     

I wish all of you the best of luck and hope to read about some bfp's on Monday.    

Take care, Belbs xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Belbs - so so sorry hun, you enjoy that glass of wine tonight


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanx Julia.

I'll be   for you. You deserve a bfp after your long journey. Good luck.


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

belbs all i can say is i know exactly how you feel.


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

So sorry to hear about all the BFN today must be so disappointing for you all - I still have tummy cramps and wonder if my AF is comin - not due to test until friday!


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Girls,

So sorry to see the BFN's this morning.

Charlie, my OTD is also Friday August 21st and I had my HGC shot at 12.30am on Sunday 2nd August.  I've been advised that it takes up to 14 days to leave your system, so I've worked out that theoretically I could test on Monday, but we've decided that we are going to do test from Wednesday.

Your BFP sounds like a genuine one, so well done you!!!  If your HGC is already being picked up by a pee stick, it could even be more than one!!!!!!

I'm tempted to test earlier, but then feel I'll be gutted if its a negative.

Big hugs for all the unlucky ladies today and best of luck for Monday testers.

Dee


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ya mine was on 1st august but ive had the dose i had of 5000 leaves ur body in 10 days and its now been 15 days since i did it. i really hope its not a false one but i will test again monday see if any different. its hard to hold out testing and with this being my first ivf i really cudnt wait.

I had one blast put back and they said 7% chance of it dividing that would be good if it had   I only really tested early cos i keep weeing, belly bloated, boobs swollen, nipples sore and have them montgomery tubercles as well.


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

well i got a Bfp this morning but have got AF last night so its not looking good , and amnot getting my hopes up think when i test tomorrow it will be gone 
sorry for all the bfn today  
charlie congrats hun look after yourself


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

congrats sweet that sounds like a definate positive to me


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Chilli, lots of ladies have bleeding, (even quite heavy) and still have a viable pregnancy.  You might have one implanting and the other one coming away (did you have 2 put back in??).

Well done and fingers crossed for you,

Dee
x


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

girls i know this is a tmi on but i am bleeding but noe like af its no dropping on to pad its only when i wipe , went to the toliet there now and had a clot fall out omg that is tmi     no cramps like i uaslly do with af they stopped this morning what do yous think


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Major panic,  

Just had bright red blood on 'wiping', and not just a little.  Will have to check again in a little while.  I had done a little 'fishing' (TMI) to get the remaining Crinone out this morning, (and there was loads).

Just had a good cry and now feel that it's the beginning of the end.  

Cheers,

Dee


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

sweetchilli - there is still hope hun, if it is just when wiping then it culd be left over implanation blood, hang in there, so hard at this stage as nothing anyone can do, they won't even scan this early on as nothing to see. Does your clinic do blood tests, they would help you know what is happening?     

dee - it could be implantation hun, so hard this isn't it, hang in there


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Dee , i know its hard hun hang in there yours sound like inplantion bleed  

Julia i am siitting with me legs up in the air at the min     if i could hang upside down i would


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

dont panic dee there is lots of reason such as Julia said implantation   il keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the supportive messages,

Hope springs eternal. I'm 9 days past egg transfer and I feel that its too late for implantation bleed, but I'd love to be proved wrong.

I'm The funny thing is that I've done the short protocol and I'm only on day 25 of my normal cycle so not due normal AF for at about another week.

AAAAAGGGGHHHH.  This journey is a nightmare and now I have some lower abdomen pain.  

I would laugh if i didn't care so much.

Dee


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi All,

Just back from my lovely hols in Herefordshire....had a fab time & a great way to spend some of 2ww  

Nott / Mitch / Huny / Suki / Cam17 / Rho / Belbs / Ellie-  So sorry to read about your BFN's.   Thinking of you all. 

Wardy  / Charlie / Sweetchilli-            Lovely news. Hope the rest of the pg's go smoothly. xx

How's everyone else? I am on day 9 after ET. OTD is Wednesday but I am very very naughty    and have every intention of testing before then!    I figure I'm unlikely to get a false positive at this stage(had no trigger shot as it was FET - tested day 2 embies at day 11 past ET last time when I got my BFP) so am planning to test Monday (Day 11 with day 3 embies). When on hols I had no pee sticks, but have 2 upstairs so may text tomorrow if I am going    about it all! I have had a few AF style cramps so not sure what to think but want to know!!!!!!!!  

Anyway,    and    to all


xxx


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Im day 2 after natrual fet. I went to bed last night and felt a bit twingey down there to the left hand side. It wasnt painful but enought to keep me awake.  Today ive had similar pains but on both sides.

Is this normal? A good sign? Could it be the embies landed and getting cozy or is it too soon? Had a day 3 trf once thawing so they would be 5 days today.

 

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

im not taking my BFP as a real one yet as i wasnt supposed to test until next friday so not sure if the trigger inj or not


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey charlie am due to test on the same day as u seems like ages away doesnt it! Sounds a bit of a yucky question but are u a yellow colour when u wipe? or just normal? am so concerned that my AF is on its way! think am getting myself more worked up day by day!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

my urine is always quite like that anyway not real dark tho cos i dont drink enough although i am trying. its sort of normal for me. I also keep panicking that AF will come. I will keep fingers crossed for us


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Am usually like this a few days before AF comes so am pure paranoid - we will need to keep everything crossed for friday - i will be gutted if this doesnt work as my sisters first ICSI attempt worked first time xx thanks for being there to talk to x   Have u had any cramping?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Well ive been feeling a bit achey over the last few days but just hope its my womb preparing itself    . It is nice to talk to someone who is at the same stage as yourself it really helps   Did u have a blast transfer?? I think the feeling that ur gonna get ur af never goes even when pregnant it didnt with my past two ectopics


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello ladis,

TMI alert!!  Just passed 2 large clots, (about size of 5p) and am now wearing a pad.  

  .

Dee


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

dee -       this is so so hard, test day must seem years off, hang in there hun


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW!  So many posts so quickly - can't even find when i was last here!

So  sorrry to hear about the bfns - even when you're kinda expecting it, it still hurts like hell adn i don't think many people understand that!    to all!

Feel slightly more sane after reading back some posts re cramping etc.  Beginning of week felt a bit queasy, and have been getting shrap twinges or cramps like others describe - if i get up too quickly, or stretch etc.  so was feeling a little hopeful cos don't think i had that last time.  BUT..... hen i plunge inot depths of negativity cos i don't feel much different, no sore boobs or anything!  So hard because i want to be positive for me and hubby!  Got a week til OTD - 24th and gonna try and hang on if AF doesn't ruin it before then.
Thanks everyone foe making mee feel vaguly normal during this! 

Lots of   to everyone...
nudge


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

I have ben getting really strong af type pains ans shooting pains in that area too this afternoon, so bad that i am scared AF is going to show      this is such a hard time, roll on test day


----------



## cao (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi 

Just wondered if I could join you all on the madness that is the 2ww?

I had ec on Mon 10th and 2 embies transferred on day 3 (Thursday 13th) I think my test day is 24th Aug (clinic said 14-16 days from ec.) Is only just the beginning and I swear this is the hardest part, would happily jab myself with a 100 needles a day to avoid this 

Dee oh sweetie    it's so hard I   that all is ok. Have read so many stories with bleeding and passing clots and things have been alright. 

Looking forward to getting to know everyone if you'll have me  Lots of  to all

cao


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi charlie no it wasnt a blasto i put in it was an 1 grade 8 cell - not sure if this is good or not - tummy just aching the night - anyone else wiping yellow colour when peein and leaky?? sounds gross i know!


----------



## NikNik (Nov 5, 2004)

*Hi girlies,

Just back and catching up on all your messages. Am so sorry for all the BFN's. I have cried and felt all of your pain girls as I read each painful message.

This journey is sooo long and sooo emotional and can be soooo unfair. As its been said before, what will be will be, even though that stinks sometimes and all you want to scream out loud is "WHY!!!!!"" why not me, why do i have to go through this, why cant i just get pregnant on my own, why do i have endo, etc. But, at the end of the day, we cant change what we have to face. The only thing we CAN change is how we react and how we let things affect us.

I think its OK to get mad, angry, upset, hysterical, infact, i'd go as far as to say its good to feel like this. After feeling so up and down during the 2ww, when it ends in a bfn its natural to feel so cheated. But we shouldnt be so hard on ourselves. Unless we attended all night raves, 24hr drinking binges and visited crack dens during our treatments, we have done all we can to help our little embies hang on. We could do no more. Take solice in the fact that we have done all we can. And if we get a chance to try again, the same applies. These little ones hang on with other women who do drink, smoke, rave (like my sister did with her 1st child before she found out she was pregnant,lol), often with no pre-natal care. What i'm saying is, we shouldnt beat ourselves up, its not our fault, its just one of those things. No amount of analysing, questionning or even fortune telling can tell us why it didnt work. We just have to allow ourselve to accept this fact, which i think is the hardest part.

Good luck to everyone out there whose dreams might still come true this time. Love and prayers to those whose havent, this time.

I'll still be here, watching you all, and praying for justice for us all. I would like to reitterate the thanks for the support on this site, something I have been overwhelmed by and moved deeply by. God bless you all my lovelies.

Nik xx *


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies

wow it's been bust here today.

NikNik
What a lovely post.

Cao welcome to the 2ww madness. xx

Belbs & Mitch so sorry for your bfn's life is so unfair.  

Dee sending you lots of   vibes, hope the bleed stops honey.

Sweetchilli, praying the your BFP's stays strong.xxx

Well i've had a lovely day at a friends BBQ, just got back and so tired.
Was going to test tomorrow, just 1 day before test date, but not sure what to do. dont want the dream to end, but dont want both DP and I having to rush off to work on Monday morning either.
I suppose if it's a BFN, then I'm only ending the dream one day early. And if a BFP then wayhey!!  
DOnt suppose I'll get much sleep tonight.

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Loads of love and hugs to the bfn's today X

Dee - been reading your updates today hun, really hope that your one of the miracle stories we read about on FF X

Well i've been naughty this evening and tested, bfp! Meant to test on Monday morning and was adamant I would and even preached to the rest of you about not testing early but I did! Just did a cheap one from Tescos (have got clearblue ones for monday) and thought initially that it was a negative as the second line seemed to take forever to come, but come it did! Its a faint line and I won't be testing again till Monday morning but its looking good, I will obviously keep you updated.

For symptoms I have had minimal if it makes anyone feel better, no sore boobs whatsoever! Had bigger boobs but they grew as soon as i started on the meds so that doesn't mean anything. Not a lot of tummy twinges, very very odd twinges but tummy has ached for a couple of days (but have been running around like a looney and probably doing too much and that would explain that!!) and got dreadful heartburn on Thursday night (only ever got that when i was pregnant with DD in the 2nd trimester onwards) and thats it. So not really anything and hoping to get a bfp again on Monday.

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow and Monday, Joe as I've been naughty, you test early too!!!

Loads of love,
Laurs x x x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Laurs FAB FAB news      
Congratulations so pleased for you.

Yes I will test in the morning, hoping for the same result as you.

Night Night mommy to be  
Love Joe


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi all,

I have just found this thread and would be so happy to hear from others going through this!  I had 2 good grade (at least 8 cell) embryos implanted on Thursday and am PETRIFIED that my AF is coming.    Does anyone have any ideas re what to look out for......I am also on 400 mg cyclogest in am and pm (ie 800mg).....

Thanks everyone and good luck to all!!!!!

PJ


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Girlies im PREGNANT!!!! Just did a second test with a clearblue digital test and I'm pregnant, 1-2 weeks!!!!!

Am in a state of excited shock (only way to explain it!) Was up at 5.30 doing the test and couldn't go back to sleep obviously!!!!

Thankyou for everything I really mean that. This 2ww is truly awful but with all your support I have come out alive and I couldn't have done it without you! You all deserve a BFP and I hope all your dreams come true very soon. I will keep checking in, don't know what i'll do without you all x x x 

Joe - Praying you get a BFP, let the good luck continue!!

Loads of love,
Laurs x x x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

congrats on your BFP laurs


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Laurs      hope there is many more to come.


----------



## kele266 (Feb 19, 2009)

Good Morning Ladies,

Well i tested today and got a BFP! 14 days after et with 2 blasts. otd tuesday so just hope we get the same result then.

kele


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

congrats kellie ive tested 6 days before OTD and got a BFP so hopefully mine will stay too.


----------



## kele266 (Feb 19, 2009)

congratulations to you aswell charlie.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Laurs and Kellie, fab news.

Well I am less than a week into 2ww (3 day ET was Monday) and have had bad AF pains yesterday morning and have been spotting and bleeding since then.  Very early AF I am thinking but meds holding it off so just spotting. At first I thought could be implantation but it's continued since yesterday morning and still now.  Brown and bright red at times.  So am resigned to thinking this hasn't worked but I can't understand why it's happened so early. Anyone had this before?


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Laurs and Charlie -                  well done girls!!

Well i also got a      this morning, couldn't wait any longer and after all those pains yesterday it was so hard not to. It is our 6th wedding anniversary aswell today so what a fantastic present  

Hope we are due to get many more

Julia
xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww julia congrats on ur   thats great news. congrats on ur anniversary too


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Julia / Laurs / Charlie / kele -               Many many congrats to you all.  for healthy and happy pregnancies.

All these twinges / spooting / cramps - everyone has different symptoms so it's so hard to compare them.
I haven't had many symptoms this time - a few AF pains and a lot of tiredness but have been on hols so relaxing lots which makes me tired  !

I am going to test tomorrow morning...I was very good not testing today!   Good luck everyone else.... 

xxx


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Julia, Charlie and Kele - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

We needed a good day like this one to cheer us all up!!!!

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow morning! x x x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Kele - sorry hun missed you announcmeent there, congrats to you aswell                             

OMG that is 4 in one day, what a positive day this is  

Julia
xxxx

ps here are my tests, can't stop looking at them


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

JULIA.....

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!  


Yey! I Can't tell you how happy I am to read this! B xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Thanks hun


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Congratulations ladies! Such a positive day already!  

I dont see a reply to my wee post yest.... r.e crampy / dull aches.

Can someone let me know if they experienced this. Im not 3days post fet so embies 6days old.

Thanks girlies xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

LadyN - i had cramps for most of 2ww  

kathy - best of luck hun


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

wow julia they are strong bet ur having twins


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi All

Just started our 2nd 2ww!    

Me 41 DH 44 had 3 embies put back 1 x grade 1 and 2 grade 2 all 3 cells on saturday 15/8/09  

OTD is Bank Holiday Monday 31st August    

I know from my last 2WW I was driving myself mad   with symptom spotting and had more or less convinced myself I was pregnant - obviously I wasn't!  

Kathy xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi all

Congrats to Kele, Laurs, charlie and Julia.    

Welcome to the newbies

Well BFN for me this morning, 10 years ttc, 8 icsi's and still no BFP  
Down but not out, wont give up on the dream.

Good luck to all those testing soon.

Love joe
xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww so sorry joe  

Even tho ive had a positive still feel like im going to come on have to keep checking im not bleeding   especially with me testing early


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Thanks JuliaG - can you tell me when they started and if they went from side to side - frequency etc?

Also when did they start? mines started 2days after fet 

Thanks hun - anything to put my mind at rest 

p.s did you keep a diary?

xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

LadyN - yes diary under FET section, have a look   Good luck hun xxxx


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Thinking of you Joe and DH XXXX


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Joe - so sorry hun


----------



## Saurus (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies,

I've been lurking for a few days and would like to join you.  I had my FET on Friday morning and my OTD is 25th August.  I'm already going a bit mad on this nearly 2ww   and am already getting all the signs of AF.  I always get really back back pain, which started yesterday and am feeling a few (very small) cramps.  I'm praying it's everything getting ready for implantation.  

It's been really good seeing all the   so far and I'm keeping everything xed there are many more (including me).

Saurus


----------



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow ladies 4 BFPs in one day         Congratulations Julia, Laurs, Charlie  & kele .

I think I might be making it 5 !!! I've tested early by my clinics recommendation but they seem to be ultra conservative... yesterday I got a faint positive and today it's really strong ( on a clear blue but not digital). A bit worried, coz I've been bleeding for the last  3 days but wow......         

Hope it sticks around!


----------



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

Lady N - forgot to say, I've had aches and cramps since ET.  A generalised ache which has got easier over time and then regular stitch type pains both left and right , mostly mild and lasting a few seconds.  on 2 occasions they were more severe lasting up to 2o mins.


----------



## cao (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Saurus-Am a day ahead of you   Had some cramps yesterday and woke up to them again this morning, am also putting it down to everything getting ready for my lovely embies  . We will have to try to stay sane together 

Joe- Am so sorry about your bfn  It sounds like you have really been through it and life can be so bloomin unfair sometimes  You sound very strong and sending you  for your continued journey.

Charlie, JuliaG, Laurs,Kele- Many concrats on your bfps. Wishing you all a healthy 8 months+

Kathy- Hi   we can all go mad together! Have decided it reallt doesn't matter if I do convince myself it's a bfp as will be just as disappointed if I ignored every possible symptom, if that makes sense  I think they just should knock us out for the 2ww and save a lot of hassle  

LadyN- I had et on Thursday and have had cramps, not sure if that helps or not 

RJS- Well done for not testing today, is so hard not to. Lots of  for you.

Hi to everyone else.

I am now 3 days passed 3 day embie transfer and am having my last day of lazing around doing nothing. I didn't do this last time but as I'm on school hols and have the opportunity to I thought why not. (Any excuse!) Hope evryone is having a good Sunday, I can definately think of 4 households that must be


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww btbam congrats u made me feel better i tested before they told me too and i got my


----------



## cao (Jun 2, 2007)

Make that 5 households!!

btbam- Wow, congrats, that's great news. I've read so many stories of ladies bleeding and things have been ok so lots of   to you. Could bleeding be implanting still and those embies really snuggling in? Or is it worth ringing clinic and just letting them know as they may suggest upping cyclogest (have heard of other clinics doing this for ladies with bleeding)


----------



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks charlie and Cao

Cao- yes I think I will ring in the morning and see whether to up the cyclogest.  I believe sometimes they suggest changing to gestone instead.

Charlie - we both had EC the same day .... seems 3rd august was a good day for us!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

btbam ive pm'd you about something


----------



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

charlie - how do i read a pm?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

its at the top should say how many msgs ya have near the FF logo


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

CONGRATS TO ALL THOSE WITH   - 

I had ET (2 at least 8 cell embies) on Thursday and am driving myself mad with symptom spotting.  Last cycle I got my  a few days after, so didn't even get a chance to do the oh so insanity inducing  - "Am I, aren't I" dance  .  I have been feeling sore in the ovary (I suppose that is normal, bearing in mind what it has gone through!) and have a few twinges.  It is just so awful that early PG symptoms are so similar to the dreaded  AF  

I would really appreciate it if somebody could give me some feedback  ..... 

Thanks very much,

PJ xxxxx


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

congratulations to all!

went for some retail therapy & dog walking today and had more sharper pains   to god its my embies getting tucked in.
im feeling ultra positive now having read julia's diary and btbam's reassuring post too.

i actually think this might be happening  

got a bit of an un-clear head / headache festering so will be off this once i update me diary.

may the BFP's continue!!     xxx


----------



## Joy69 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello All  

Congrats to all those with   
Big   to those who have had bad news  

Can I join you too?
I had FET - 2 x Grade 1 XB on board since last Friday     Not told hardly anyone about this Tx but have got quite excited and couldnt keep it all to myself any longer   Am really hoping this, as my 3rd transfer will be the one  
Am off to read Julia's diary as it seems to have great reviews  

Lots of     and   to you all,

Joy x


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Laurs i was just about to wish u luck for tomorrow then ave noticed everyone has tested already! so so happy for you all hoping to get the same result myself on friday - making me think now i could test early aswell? 

Still got these tummy cramps praying its not AF on its way xxx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

so sorry joe seems so unfair how many tiimes do we have to go through this before we get that bfp wishing you luck for the next time.

sweetchilli thats brill news i hope your bleeding settles down and you remain bfp im so pleased for you.  and ordiscode im keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi everyone - thanks for all your messages.
I'm in shock really, acting completely normal as I don't think its sunk in yet, really believed it was negative! Tomorrow is OTD and will do another test tomorrow morning and then it might start to sink in . . .

Good luck to everyone.

Hello to all the newbies, you will get so much support here, you will need it some days! x

Clasha - Will continue talking on the other site. I had quite a few cramps with my 1st bfp, although this time apart from being very ill after EC and ET as my tummy was incredibly sore I really haven't felt much at all so it just goes to show, every 2ww is different hun so try not to worry and Friday will be hear before you know it.

Loads of love to everyone x x x


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

hi laurs yes please keep in touch with me and send me some of your luck xxx


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Of course I will. You can test Thurs morning, all clinics are different but you only need the 14 days after ET, you could even try Wed morn as you had a 3 day transfer, its completely up to you x x x 
I will blow you lots of bubbles and will keep checking for the bfp! Just take it easy, lots of water and milk and lots of rest! x


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

please help! I woke up this morning with my usual trip to the loo and had brown stuff when i wiped - is this too late for implantation cos i have my test this friday - am worried its all over x doesnt help am back to work today aswell!


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Clasha, its brown which is a good sign and its not too late for an implantation bleed either so lets take this as a positive sign x


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Morning laurs glad someone else is up as early as me! planning on going back to work today and am feelin a bit anxious.  I just thought the implantation would have been by now - am going to be pant checking all day - doesna help we the hubby being away - feel so stressed! xx


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi all
Lovely to read all thos BFPs!!  Congrats to Laurs, Charlie, Kele, Julia and Btbam - and anyone else I missed - sweetchilli too?  Given us hope again!  We had day 3 embryos replaced on 8th Aug and OTD is Mon 24th - might do on sunday so dh doesn't have to go to work on school hols.  My first week of twinges and cramping seems to be easing and I'm feeling a bit emotional and pains starting to feel like af - getting a little worried and feeling negative so you guys keep me thinking it aint over yet!  Thanks    Trying to prep for school in Sept but am very distracted!!!  

 to BFNs too - must be hard reading the good news...  Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi girls, I'm on holiday so have zero time to come on line - sorry this is a very me me me post but hope you can help me...

I'm now day 12 since ec and the last few days i've been doing alot of walking. Both days i've been getting alot of pain on the left hand side. Yesterday was so bad i had to stop alot and in the end lie down on the grass. This morning i've started to get a pinkish colour when i wipe (for couple of days i've also had the brown stringy bits). Anyway this morning i woke up with virtually no preg signs - is there anyway i can dislodge the embie when walking. We probably walked for about 2hrs yesterday - slowly and stopping every 15mins for a sit down. The pain was so bad on the left side, hurt everytime i moved my leg. I'm really worried now that i've screwed it up - my dh is saying there is no way through walking i can dislodge it but what does he know. Sorry for the me me me post - but i only have a few mins to get on line as on holiday - just needed to ask your opinions as i'm really scared now. Official blood test day is Wed - have booked into Nutfield but i wont get the results until thursday! Cant believe you have to wait over night but there you go. Feel sick with worry - pls tell me the truth, even if you think i've gone and blown it. Also have been doing pee sticks and a v feint second line comes up - not really a line more like a shadow - but todays took longer to appear than yesterdays. Help?Huh??


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Kate,
Reading your post I think your body just might be telling you to take it easier, relax more, maybe your overdoing it? I appreciate you were walking slowly and taking regular breaks but maybe you just want to ease up a little.
I'm sure embryos wouldn't become dislodged by walking. I have to pick my DD up all day long, run after her etc. and mine hasn't come away its stayed, as this concerned me after ET.
Please don't worry, i don't think you have blown it at all. Could be an implantation bleed and sharp pains are completely normal, i've had a few recently in my left side too, so please don't beat yourself up, but if your in pain just don't go walking for as long maybe?

Good luck and enjoy your break,
Laurs x x x


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

hey all returned to work this morning on pant patrol after getting brown colour this morning - unfortunately for me it looks like its turning to red and am not due to test until friday - just feel distraught x


----------



## cao (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi, just a quick one as am on my way out and dp might just kill me if he sees me online again 

Kate- Am certainly no expert but surely if embies came away when people walked noone would ever get pregnant  This is such an awful time and after everything you've been through it's no wonder you are so worried. I had a wobble yesterday and ended up having a good old  Could the pains be in your ovaries? Apparently they can swell up again with hcg being released from embies implanting. Also last time when I did get a bfp (but sadly no heartbeat) I had such awful pains one day when I woke up that I thought something must be wrong which made me take the test and it was a bfp (am sure though pains had nothing to do with my little one not growing, think it was just trying to nestle.) Take things easy for next few days and have some pampering. Can you get a reflexology or acupuncture appointment where you are? Sending you lots of  

Clasha1- Hope it turns out all ok for you, lots of people do get bleeding. Sending you a   and


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Is anyone else testing this week and bleedin? not copin well at all - wish my other half was home xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

clasha i tested early and got a result why dont u test and see what comes up. It might put ur mind at ease


----------



## mnavarra (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, i am due to test on 24th August (Monday) - that would be 14 days post et (3dt - 2 x 8 cell em Grade 1).

I tested last night and this morning (thats 6 and 7dpt).  Used a 10mIU sensitivity dip stick and got two BFN's.

I know that 6 and 7 dpt is early but i read so many people having v faint signs and lines on tests that went on to be BFP.  Now i am feeling like its a sign that it wont be a BFP this time round.  Based on timings and ET details, what do we all think.

x


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Kate - ive been doing some moderate walking too as have dogs to look after and ive felt some pain too. I think walking for 2 hours is quite severe and the pains are prob a wee sign to tell you to cool it a bit. My acupunturist told me that the bodys doing overtime with a little beanie in there so try and chill out for the rest of your holiday, i dont mean dont walk - but when you do make sure its a stroll and not too long as its not good for you.

Clasha - it must be hard with your other half away. Perhaps you should test & put your mind at ease? Have you rang your clinic for any advice?

Me - cramping still there but not as prominent. Have little aches on both sides. Visited dr this morning who said its a good sign (her words were "sounds like its taken") esp if i had nothing like this in my last round of icsi. Fingers,toes, eyes & ears crossed!!   


Lady N xx


----------



## Salcooper (Feb 4, 2009)

I've been spotting everyday for the past six days and cramping like AF was happening with  some bright red, but mostly pink and brown blood. I was convinced it hadn't worked. This morning was the worst, I was and I still am aching. I ended up testing two days early and it's a  . Two test later. The clinic's say that you can bleed and even have full on periods. 
Sal


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi guys thought id post pic of my  been testing since friday as ya can see its got darker so cant be trigger shot


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

sal congrats on ur


----------



## mnavarra (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi,

New to all this and know from looking that there is a lot of threads and messages on 2ww, testing, when to do it, what it means if... etc

However, i am going to ask anyway lol...

What day did you start testing to get your BFP's coming up.  I am on 7dpt (3dt of 2 x 8cell grade 1 icsi's)
Had two BFN's last night and today.  Meant to test in 1 weeks time.

thanks


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

i tested 1 week early and have been getting positives since but everyone is different


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

My OTD is 27th Aug which is 14days after however i had day 3 fet so embies would be 17days old.
Thinking of testing next Tues but not 100% sure if i should..... that would be 12days past et and embies would be 15days old.

Let me know your thoughts girlies x


----------



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

Grrr..  Spent ages writing replies and computer ate them  

mnavarra - I first tested 7dpt (3day embryo transfer) and got a -ve, 2 days later it was postive  (so 9dpt)and it's stayed so for 3 consecutive days now - despite bleeding. 

clasha - i've been bleeding since thursday evening - initially just spotting, but now it's like a light period and I've AF pains all the time.  Must admit to being very worried, but as Sal said many ladies have lots of bleeding and go on to have a normal full term pregnancy.  maybe you should consider testing  - you may be in a similar position to me - bare in mind though that you may be exchanging one worry for another if you carry on bleeding.

charlie - congratulations - I'm so glad it's still getting darker  

I phoned my clinic today to see if they advised changing my cyclogest or doing anything different. I'm to continue as normal but going  in tomorrow for a blood test to check HCG levels.  Keep your fingers crossed that the embies are hanging on in there.     Could do with your prayers right now.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Btbam i really hope everything is ok for you


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I did another Clearblue today on my OTD and got a BFP so i've done three now and will wait for my scan on 7th Sept, praying everything will be okay. 

Clasha - I guess time will tell honey but as you read on FF


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Btbam - really hope everything works out for you   

 to everyone else.

LadyN - your doing exactly the same as me. i had a 3day embryo transfer with OTD 26/8 but im going to test on sunday 12dpt but embryo will be 15 days old. i read somewhere that hcg is secreted from 12dp ec therefore we should be well after that with less risk of a bfn?? 

all the best 
melanieb xx


----------



## ClaireJ (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi FFs

I think we should all buy shares in Boots and First Response given the number of pregnancy tests we go through  

I had a FET transfer last Thursday - Pinky and Perky (day 5 embies) back on board and hopefully snuggled down nice and cosy at the moment. OTD is Sunday 23rd although like most of us on here I'm sure I will weaken and test beforehand   I did consider doing one today but managed to stuff it back into the drawer.

Clasha, sorry to hear about your bleeding but it may not necessarily mean AF. Lots of women, including myself, have bled at this stage and then go on to get a BFP.

Charlie, I love your PT shot. If they were my results, I think I would use it as my screen saver!

Joe, so sorry to hear your news.    It is so unfair

Congrats to all of the BFPs over the last few days. It gives us ladies in waiting a lot of hope        

Claire


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Clasha - sorry posted earlier post in error. Just meant to add that so many ladies on FF get positives even though they are bleeding so keep strong and phone the clinic and ask if they want to up your pessary dosage.

Congrats to all the bfp's!

Btbam - Good luck for 2morrow x x x

Good luck to all the future testers x x 

Thankyou for all your support, will pop by from time to time and see how you're all doing x x x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

lol claire.

Just to mention I have been using Superdrug pregnancy tests they are currently buy one get one free 4 for £7.99


----------



## ClaireJ (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks Charlie, that will save me a small fortune this week


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi All,

Joe -   So sorry to read about your BFN.

Clasha - Hope the bleeding has settled down.   Have you done a test anyway? Sounds like it might be worth it. xx

Kate -   Your DH is right - walking can't dislodge an embie! Not surprising you are stressed, you have had a tough time. Thinking of you an hoping you can relax a little on your hols! xx

Mnavarra - I am a Queen of testing too early and even I would say you have done it way too early! Remember those   and put all lee sticks away until at least the end of the week....

    - Congrats to Btbam / Sal / Charlie.   for a happy and healthy pg.

I tested this morning (Day 11 paqst ET with day 3 FET embies) at 3.30 am  ! Sadly it was a  
Feeling very numb, empty and sad  
If no AF arrives then will test again Thursday which is OTD 
We realise how much we have been blessed with our DD and we will never forget just what a miracle she is  

Take care all

xx


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Hi melanieb

I think my embies are day 3. they were frozen on day 2, thawed on the tues and put in on the thurs? so are they day 4??   
Not sure how it works at all. I should have asked but you know what its like.
My cramps have died right down so i hope they are all settled. Its weird as the right side was 1st and then duplicated on the right. Defo think i'll have twins if i get a BFP - i just have that instictive feeling.

So... 12dpt the hcg should be there? hmmmmm Tuesday it is for me then. 1 wk 2mro and i'll be sneaking a pee-stick in the shopping basket. Promised DH i wouldnt test early so might to go do it in a public loo   

xx


----------



## ClaireJ (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi RJS

Just wanted to say how sorry I am about your BFN but don't give up yet - my HPT was negative the day before my BFP OTD. It's not over until the fat lady sings as they say        .  Keep positive


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi everyone i tested when i came home just on the off chance but got a negative - phoned clinic to say i think my period is coming and they said to continue on my one pessarie a night then still test on friday - just feeling awful - had to come home from work early bawling my eyes out! x


----------



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

Clasha - I'm so sorry honey ( guessing the test was -ve). Big hugs     - there's always a chance it could change, I know it seems unlikely to you at the moment but it's not impossible. 

RJS - so sorry to you too.  I know words can't really help but we're thinking of you.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Clasha is that BFP?


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

sorry  my head is minced meant to say negative - just had to tell ma hubby on the phone he is gutted ! x cant believe i have the agony of waiting to test again on friday - does it make a difference what time in the day u test? x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

morning wee is always best can pick up HCG level better as stronger in morning


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

do u thnk its worth me testing again in the morning or is that prolonging my agony xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

its really a personal choice if it was me i would i cant stand waiting for things. Really hope u get a


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

cant see it working but al give it a go with fresh pee in the mornin - just feel gutted how do people do this time and time again! x


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Thxs ladies - i think my body is def saying sit down and rest and take it easy. Today we've only had a v brief look around the shops and then i've spent the afternoon sitting in the garden - so a very relaxing chilled day. I am still absolutely paranoid - keep finding lots of brown sludgy stuff ever time i wipe (sorry tmi) - think its a bit late for implantation blood but will keep the hope. Really couldnt bear another bio chemical as they are the worst - thats what i had the first ivf. Anyway just stressed and worried, up until now i've been quite chilled - just think after the pain yesterday i really cant seem to shake off the idea that i may have lost it. Will do another pee stick in the morning - keeping everything crossed as thought this was our time. Thanks for all your support - i know i'm turning into a nutter today...


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

good luck for your testing 2morrow kate


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Btbam - other than cramping did you get any other signs hun?


Clasha you still have a few days till OTD   Keep the faith!!

Kate - glad you've cooled it a bit. I know its difficult but try think positive hun   
When are you going to test?

Joe & RJS - hope you are both ok. Get that bottle of wine out the fridge! 

Some great results with BFP's - im still feeling pos+ the cramping had dulled down a good bit now. Just wish i had sore knockers or another wee sign! 


 xxx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

clasha i would def test again on test day you never know you read so many different stories on hear then again for me reading into some of these stories has done me more harm than good even though i no im not pg because ive read so many stories on hear about women getting bfp whilst having a period ive convinced myself that theres still hope and im still sympton watching how sad is that i havent got any symptons apart from the feeling a bit yuky in the morning but thats prob all pyscological making it happen.  hope things work out for you.


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

hi  nott so u are bleeding aswell? when is your proper test date and are u going to test that day? I am so upset x


----------



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

Lady N - no I've really got very few signs.  A few stitch like pains and lower back ache but that's all.  I have to admit that despite still testing positive I'm getting worried that this isn't right - my bleedings just too heavy now. Feeling a bit glum


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

hi btbam when is ure official test date? is ure bleeding like your monthly? x


----------



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

OTD is saturday (16 days post 3 day embryo transfer - so quite late by some clinics standards).

It's not as heavy as my periods but I have REALLY heavy periods normally.  My period after the IUI was very light and this is similar to that - I've had all the same drugs this time round despite it being icsi. So it may be the drugs making it lighter


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi clasha i started bleeding last weds and my test date was supposed to be sat 15th i tested the day before and got a bfn my bleeding didnt last long it was gone by the saturday but i didnt see the point in testing again on the proper day even though ive heard of people testing a day early getting a bfn and then testing the nxt day and getting a positive.  i no im not pg but cant help thinking what if i am like the others on hear.  going to the clinic nxt monday for another scan because during my treatment they found something on my right ovary that they couldnt make out what it was so i told them i wanted to be seen again as it is worrying me so il no for sure on that day all my doubts will be put to rest.

btbham i no it must be worrying when your bleeding as we all know that bleeding isnt good when your supposed to be pg but you do read of it happening i so hope it works out ok for you.  when are you due to go to the hospital to be checked?


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

hi btbam am sure mine is my monthly but just comin slowly just feelin gutted


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

hi nott got a feelin am the same as u its just my 1st attempt but is so devastating - really thought it would work for some reason xxx


----------



## ClaireJ (Feb 26, 2006)

Bbbam, lots of            for your blood test tomorrow. Miracles happen all the time on this site. You've tested positive so hang onto that. Countless stories of women bleeding throughout their pregnancies. 

Clasha, the same to you too           

Claire
x


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

LadyN - my official blood test is wed, as i'm on hols i rang several hospitals and there is the Nutfield which is nearby that will do a test for me privately. Bummer is that it has to be sent to another hospital so i wont get the result until Thursday and they wont tell me directly they have to tell the London Fertility Clinic! Cant believe all of that when you are paying privately but there you go. I'd rather have a blood test as on my first ivf i had a bio chemical and the pee stick showed positive but the blood hcg was too low. So if i'd have just gone with the pee stick i'd have been v disappointed a week or so later - so my view is better to know up front where i stand with things. Saying that i'm still doing pee sticks daily as good to get an indication. You will be pleased to hear i've had a very restful day   - tomorrow planning on going to the beach - so lots of sitting too .....
Just having lots of brown sludge - its not like my pregnancy before when it was just stringy - this is full on sludge ....     i know sounds horrible. Although on one website i read its a good sign as shows the womb is very plump and as the embie is nesting blood gets squeezed out. Dont know how true that it but it made me feel a bit better. How are you feeling about things?


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

are u keeping well clairej? xx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

clasha i was very nieve when i first started this i thought it would work ive had children before so how come they can fertilise an egg and still not make a pregnancy didnt make sense to me then and still doesnt now 4 attempts later.  the more i read on hear the more i realise how hard it is and what a lottery it is there has been loads of bfps on hear this week but i do think the bfns out weight the bfps.  there is still hope for you yet clasha just wait a few more days before giving up and test again.


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks for all ure help and advice might have been easier if my man was home xx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies,

Spoke to my clinic today and agreed that with the volume of blood loss (sorry TMI) that I would stop my Crinone and admit defeat.

Feeling a little deflated and the tears are never to far from my eyes at the moment, but even today I feel better than I did on Saturday.

Really wishing lots of BFPs to everyone and I'll be keeping an eye on everyone.

My saving grace is that I have 5 frosties waiting and I hope they will wake up and bring me the baby that I so crave.  Tears flowing as I write this, but I knew the odds before I started this journey.   

Babydust to all,

Bruised, but not beaten, not by a long chalk,

Dee
x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

clasha i so hope it works out for you but it doesnt matter what we all say what is going to happen will its hard cause everyone has different stories to tell and we just want to hear something that is going to make it all ok i spent days and hours on hear searching for something to take away the bfn and make it a bfp its crazy but we cant control our bodies doing what they are want unfortuntly.  im keeping my fingers crossed for you that the result changes must be hard when your on your own.


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Dee has u been bleedin a while think its all over for me too - am gutted xxx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

dee really sorry for you nothing helps does it no one can take away the feeling you have inside and its the thought of having to go through it all over again never seems to be light at the end of the tunnel and its the financial side as well.  good luck to you for whatever you decide to do next.


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Clasha,

Yes, started bleeding on Saturday at about lunch time and just in case I was under any illusion that it might have been 'implantation bleed', I had the most ferocious AF that I've had in years.  

At least I did not have 2 days of wondering and hoping as AF was full flow and full on and I knew within an hour that no embies could survive this blood loss.

Miracles do happen all the time and this website bears testament that that.  Good luck to everyone.

Dee
x


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

hey dee ave a feeling all be in full flow tomorrow probably wont sleep a wink tonight it just feels awful doesnt it x


----------



## Talisha (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello Ladies,l hope you don't mind me joining,this site is heaven sent don't know where are would be without it,been posting on the CRM Coventry thread .I am PUPO since the 3rd of august my OTD is tomorrow  .Well,I was naughty and tested on Saturday and it was a negative,was gutted but then l have been reading loads of posts on ladies who tested early and got a -ve but went on to get a +ve on their OTD,I'm hoping I'm one of those.
I've had af type pains for a few days now other than that nothing.Keeping everything crossed for tomorrow .Will keep you posted on whatever outcome I get tomorrow.

Good luck on trying to conceive everybody

Talishaxx


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Goold luck for tomorrow talisha xx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hope you get your bfp tomorrow talisha do you know you got the same name as my niece and id never heard it before i thought she was a one off.


----------



## Talisha (Apr 4, 2009)

Clasha1 - thank you for wishing me luck l need all the luck in the world,I'm sure l'll test at 3 in the morning,even though I'm trembling in my boots I really can't wait.will let u know what happens tomorrow.

Nott - l hope this af pain is a good thing for me,thanks a million for your support l really appreciate it,I thought I was a one off too.take care.

Talishaxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Don't know if anyone is watching this thread anymore.  Just wondered if anyone is out there.  Just had 1 embie put back yesterday and due to test on the 31st.  Feeling anxious about it all because there was only one to put back, it was 7 cell grade 2+, I hope that it is good enough.  I am trying not to worry and keep telling myself that it only takes one.  Hope someone is out there.

Suzi


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi

Nice to see you here Suzi. I am to go in for ET tomorrow and hope everything would be OK. Bit scared, I am nervous about scans too, so not sure how it will go.

Best Regards
MsAsian


----------



## Hope44 (Aug 17, 2009)

hi all,
  I am on 9dpt today with 2d FET, officially testing on 21st aug.


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi all again

Hi Clasha, nott and Dee - so sorry girls - its so hard and painful!  Think only people who go thru it get it.  Hope you can ocme round to feeling positive about another go or your future soon.   
Btbam - how are you doing?
Hi Hope, MsAsian and Suzi  

Still trying very ptiently to play the waiting game.  Got twinges and pulls agian yesterday quite low down and this morning have woken up feeling pretty sicky - is it just cos I'm tired or am I imagining symptoms  OTD seems so far away! Lucky no pee sticks in house... gonna try to stick it out til sunday if no sign of af so hubby doesn't have to go to work on a negative if it isn't good news.  I am very emotional and swing between positive and negative at the mo and that's classic sign of af for me so ......  here's hoping


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

BFN for me yesterday. HCG levels less than 1.    supidly let myself  think it would work, now really shocked and upset.  good luck to everyone and big   to all others with sad news xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx thanks for all your support xx


----------



## Saurus (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey ladies big   to those with BFNs.  I know how hard it is and wanted to let you know you are in my thoughts.  Nudge, the ups and downs along with the nausea can be symptoms of progesterone as well as symptoms of the 2ww madness   I'm on day 4 following 2 day 2 embie transfer and am also getting some twinges (as well as nausea and low spells) but am trying to remain positive although it's becoming pretty hard.  Hope you are managing to resist POAS.  

Wishing everyone the best news   

S.


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

charli im so sorry about your bfn it is really disheartening what are you going to do now will you try again?


----------



## cao (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi!

Kate- Good luck with the test tomorrow  Hope you are hearing good news on Thursday 

Charli- So sorry about your bfn  it is such a hard game this one.

Talisha- How did you get on this morning  

Clasha-   I'm sure somone on here got bfn day before and then bfp on test day about a week ago. Lots of   to you.

Nott- How are you doing today? 

This 2ww doesn't have mess with your head! I think I found a little easier last time (yeah right ) being at work, I also can't stop thinking did I feel like this at this stage last time. Having really vivid dreams too at mo as think I must be sleeping lighter so I remeber them, had a horrible one last night where I wasn't pg. Argh!!!! Think I may go out in a bit before I go completely insane!

Big   to everyone


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi cao im not too bad now back in work and back to normality unfortuntly.  the whole process of this ivf is head work and draining mentally.  i hope you get your bfp when are you testing?


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

so sorry charli


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

So sorry charliexx

Hiya ladies, sorry i have been awol but i have not been coping with this at all well and needed a couple of days away. Sorry no personals, but i thought i'd update you all with where i am. It might give some of you some hope and reassurance.

Ok after the negatives on sunday and than the amazing bfp on monday i thought everything was going to be rosy but the worrying started to set in on tuesday and got steadily worse until it hit a head on thursday and friday when i phoned the clinic in tears. I think this 3 ww for the scan is the worst of all. 

The problem is i am still brown bleeding,  too brown and light to be af but def too heavy and needing a panty liner to be spotting. I have now been bleeding for 17 days...so on sat i woke up and used the tests that dh bought last week and it still shows a bfp. One had a def line(tesco make) and the digital one said pregnant 2-3 weeks (last week it said 1-2 weeks) so something must be happening. So i have been feeling a little better since...but i think the negative feelings will rear their ugly heads again next week. I so wish i was back in work at least then i'd have something to keep me occupied!!!  

so my scan is going to be on my first day back at school, luckily its an inset day so will be able to leave a little earlier but what a day to go back to work eh??!!!

I have no other real symptoms, except some stomach cramps and a big pain in the backside where the gestone is starting to build up!!! 


I am so sorry for all of you suffering the disapointment of a bfn. I hope you will all find the strength to carry on and reach your dream!!!

Julsxxxx


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi everyone so sorry for all the negative results - i was up heavy bleeding all night so did a test this morning which of course was negative - clinic say i still have to test on friday and take the pessaries - what is the point!  feeling gutted x


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks for your messages girls, it really helps to hear it from people who understand. xxx   to everyone. I would like to try again but DH not keen at all at the moment. I think we're both in shock. I had mild stimulation ICSI at Create in wimbledon but to be honest the travelling nearly killed me! We live in North Wales so the journey was way too long each time and we had problems with getting extra supplies of drugs at the last minute as we couldn't just pop into the clinic. Does anyone know of any clinics up my direction that do Mild stimulation? i know alot of places don't but i'm not keen on doing full stimulation. Maybe it would increase my chances but...not sure   bit confude at the moment and didn't expect to feel such a big loss.  

Juls - hang on in there   xx


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

Clasha - so sorry but still hope maybe   I bet friday seems an age away. take care of yourself xxx


----------



## cao (Jun 2, 2007)

Charli-   I think you and dp need to give yourselves time you don't have to make any definate decisions yet. But just a thought could you use a satellite clinic nearer to you (to monitor, do scans and blood) and then go to Create for all the big stuff I know so many clincis offer services like this now as travelling on top of everything else just adds to the stress.  

Clasha- So sorry about your bfn  

Jules- Looks like you have a fighter in there  Your bound to have up and down days. Brown blood is old blood though and your bodies probably jsut getting rid of it so it's the best it can be for this little one 

Nott- It certainly is the most draining thing. My otd is 24th Aug (14 days from ec) Dp doesn't want me to test at all! Obviously he's not the one who has to over anaylise every twinge


----------



## cao (Jun 2, 2007)

Nudge- Just realsied our otds are the same


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

clasha so sorry that was exactly how i felt i started bleeding and was told to carry on pesseries and test on my otd i thought what is the point i stopped the pesseries straight away cause i knew i did still test though but only confirmed what i already knew.  my af was too heavy for it to be bfp.


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Just hard to see a light at the end of the tunnel at the moment if u know what i mean - hard with my husband being away aswel can just imagine how he is feelin - friday seemsl like an eternity away - going to go back to work tomorrow with my panda eyes and hope noone notices xx

anyone tested and got a positive today?


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

charli what is mild stimulation?


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

clasha you got some frozen so dont give up hope i no its hard at the moment but at least you have got back up in the freezer and hopefully one of those will be the one for you.


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Nott I sound the same as you were u due to test this friday aswell? its so gutting isnt it xx


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Nott,i know your right just find the whole thing so stressful and me and stress arnent a good combination! do you know how long u have to have off before trying again with frozen embys?


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Clasha & Nott - its still not OTD. Its not over till the fat lady sings

 to you both. Keep in mind its 4days before your OTD.

x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

no all this happened to me last week i had af on weds and was due to test on sat just gone.  i tested on the friday though but knew it was bfn i stopped taking the pesseries on the weds though didnt see the point when im my heart i already knew.  its the hassle of having to go through all this again i was hoping this time it would be the end and have the happy ending but it wasnt meant to be.


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

ladyn the fat lady has already sung for me last week. 

clasha im not sure how long you have to wait but if i remember back i think you have to have either 2 or 3 periods before trying again but im not 100 percent sure on that and clinics may vary i would call them and ask.  my follow up appointment is not until november couldnt fit me in till then typical nhs.  not that the follow up makes any difference they can never give you the anweres you want anyway.


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

well girls sorry for all the bfn my heart goes out to yous all 

well my news isint good i got a BFP and they think i am having a miscarriage , i know i am just waiting on levels going down   
didnt have them long but love them so much 


Jules if your tests are going up then your levels are going up so it sound good to me hun , hang in there have you had any blood tests done i went to A&E and asked would they do one and they did hang in there hun its all the waiting that drives you insane , will be thinking about you


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

Nott - Mild stimulation is like Natural IVF but literally only Mild stimulation of your natural cycle to produce only a few eggs instead of loads. xx

Cao - how do i find out about satellite  clinic? never heard of that before.


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Oh Nott - i really feel for you hun.
I've been at the end of a failed cycle myself and i can share your pain.


My clinic told me to wait 2 full periods after my BFN bleed and then try again.

Its emotionally and financially draining eh?

   xx


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

God sweetchilli thats just awful getting a positive then getting them taken away from you so quick! would you try it again?


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

sweet - So sorry     xx


----------



## mnavarra (Aug 17, 2009)

I have these 10mIU sensitive dip stick style tests.  I did one on Sunday and then yesterday (both BFN).

Did one today and see a faint but definite line appearing.  I am currently 8dpt of 2 embies (8 cell on 3 day transfer).  First IVF with ICSI.  I am 27 and DH is 29.  He has low sperm count of 13million and we have no other issues.  Embyos were grade 1 which was good.  

We were told we would get 8-10 eggs from scan but on day we had 3.  So lucky all 3 fertilised with 2 at 8 cells by day 3 and the other (which was destroyed) went to 10 cells.

I have major overy pain (sharp and sudden) and major bloating which worries me but told not by Dr at clinic, but its been like it since EC/ET and not got any better at all in last week.


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Not for a while need time for my family we want our lifes back for a while , me and dh have been doing this since we got married , its our time for a while , but we will see what next year brings
how is everone doing it seems like alot of bad news on ff this week 

Mnavarra its far to early hun you will only drive yourself mad


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

oh sweetchilli how awful i was so pleased for you when you had your bfp cause you was testing the same day as me and i remember our little chat we had im just so sorry for you words cant even take away what you must be feeling like i think its even worse when you get a bfp to then lose them.  my heart goes out to you.


----------



## mnavarra (Aug 17, 2009)

I of course know you are right but my logic is that the slim chance of seeing BFP (if there is to be one) early, will mean reduced time waiting and being sad or anxious (as could know sooner).  Also, reduced impact of a sudden body blow test on D Day only when i can get use to result gradually as i test.


----------



## cao (Jun 2, 2007)

sweetchili- Am so sorry life can be so cruel 

mnavarra- 

Charli- You can ask your clinic or is there info on their website about it? I know the Lister (where I am) have several satelite places but lots of other clinics do too. May also be an option (but more expensive?) to use a local clinic fertility for bloods and scans and then perhaps stay near to Create closer to the time? I know people do this when they use clinics abroad but not sure if your clinic would? Not sure if I'm actaully helping here  Proably best to call them or speak to them at your follow up about other possible options


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

sweet i can understand where your coming from wanting a break from it but go see your hospital about putting you on the nhs waiting list you may be waiting a while but it is worth going on the list anyway. my situation is similair to yours i have children from previous partner has none its so hard when you just want a child together.


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

Cao - thanks, yes thats all helpful xxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nott i know what you mean no matter how many chidren you have i hurts like hell  how are you now , do you know what your doing next?


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

sweetchilli - so sorry to hear your news. Did you test early and get bfp and then start to bleed?
Not sure if you have a diary hun so sorry to be forward in asking. Just trying to educate myself with as many peoples experiences as possible to prepare for what might be my 2nd miserbale bfn.



my cramps & aches are away so im not hopeful......  

xx


----------



## charligirl (Dec 3, 2006)

good luck ladyN xx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Lady N i had a bleed one day before OTD and still got a bfp but continued to bleed , but lots of women on here that have bleeds and go on to have a healthy preg so its all luck in the end there is a vote on the main board 
good luck hun i think you will get a bfp will be   for you


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

so sorry sweetchilli - but totally understand you and dh need your time.  We think the same if this doesn't wok - feel like we're constantly living on what ifs and maybes.   
LadyN - mine went away too - bu are kinda coming back, might be af for me tho....


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

sweet i think im going to do de in czec have been looking into it its cheaper than over hear but wont be until nxt year as of the waiting list but thats ok as we havent the money at the mo anyway.  thats the thing with all this money is a problem i think nhs should be more available to people.


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

i want to look in to the chez or glasgow is ment to be good as well have to see as you say it all with the money i think the nhs should  give everyone three free goes like there ment to


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

the nhs are awful trying to get anything from them is a nightmare there must be millions in debt going through this and to still get nothing at the end of it.  good luck sweet and hears hoping we both get our bfps in the future.


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

How long is the NHS waiting list? we have been onit since august last year and still waiting to thats when we decided to pay privately xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

i got put on waiting list June last year and could have started treatment earlier this year but had an ectopic. So less than a year in Hull


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

seems to take forever here in scotland


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

how many go's do u get i get an IVF cycle then FET then normal IVF cycle again then FET if any are frozen unless i go on to have a baby


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

i waited just under 3 years and was only allowed 1 go which is disgusting.  depends what area your in and thehospital.


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes i agree with you Nott the NHS just don't respect or understand the importance of this for us.
DH and I were 4 years on waiting list towards the end of which the anonymity law changed and then our clinic said it will take a miracle as they couldn't get any  anymore.
Hence we now live in France and are now finally trying at least. This week is ovulation week for me so I will be on here properly 2wwing at the end of the week.

Good luck to all those waiting at the moment.
See you soon.


----------



## sarahlou09 (Dec 23, 2008)

Can i just say hi to everyone  

am on my 3rd ivf cycle and have had ET today 1x 7 cell and 1 x 6 cell and am due to test on the 2nd sept not sure if i am on the right thread  

if i am please can i be added  

sarah


----------



## cao (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Sarah, yep you're in the right place aka the 'luny bin'  Sending you lots of   for the 2ww.

Nott and Charli- Don't even get me started on nhs. Dp had 3 goes at private treatment with ex because they wouldn't fund male issues at the time in West Sussex, which were all bfn, they gave up and split up later on. Me and dp got together went to docs who said no still no funding same reason as before. I tried to get hold of funding policy with no luck, everyone I spoke to said it wasn't there dep, they couldn't help, was still in the process of being altered etc, anyway we decided to egg share privately, I got bfp but had mc (which I ended up having to pay for private scans and blood to just see what was going on as gp wouldn't.) Anyway have friend in nhs and she gave me the policy, turns out there's nothing in their new criteria for funding about male issues, take this info to gp and he asks funding people, they say no get this because they will only fund if you haven't had 3 previous cycles (irrespective of who funded those cycles) I wrote an appeal saying me and dp haven't had 3 only 1 but they said his other cycles count  . It makes me so mad.


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi all,

Could I just ask if anyone has had any strange side effects from the cyclogest?  I have had a dull back ache, twinges and am bloated.  The awful thing is that the PG and post-IVF symptoms are so similar to AF symptoms (or so I have heard!!) that it is so easier to torture yourself with thoughts of 'this could be it'.  How is everyone else staying sane??

All the best,

PJ xxxxx


----------



## Saurus (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi PJ ...YES  I'm having the same side effects from the cyclogest.  Also mood swings , I feel up and positive then the next minute low.

I've also had quite a few twinges and it feels like AF is coming but I only had ET on Friday  

how long do you have till you test?


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi Saurus,

SO GOOD to hear I'm not the only one!!!  Although, sorry for you that you have to go through it too!  The prob is that the AF twinges, aches and pains are very similar to PG ones, so that makes it difficult.  I am due to test 28th (I think!).  I didn't check yet, but the thing is, I am VERY unusual in that I am not agitating to test, I am scared to, so will leave it until I really have to - I know I'm weird!  I had my ET on Thursday, so we must be almost on the same schedule?

All the best,

PJ xxxx


----------



## Even my toes r crossed (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to know if i can join in? Currently 8 days away from testing my test date is 27th August, and I'm trying so hard to plan something from when i wake up to when i go to sleep as I'm currently off work till next month? 

I had a day 3 transfer i had 2 transferred 8 cell and a 10 cell, this is my first ICSI, i am 24 and my DF is 36 unexplained fertility problem  . I've read posts for the past month or so and pple have said how hard the 2WW is, OMG they weren't lying.

Good luck to everyone   x


----------



## Saurus (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi PJ and Even (nice name by the way)

Yes we are on pretty much the same schedule although I get a blood test so will be getting the news a little earlier than you two - 25th 

I've convinced myself today that's it's not working.  I've been temping and haven't got a rise after what should be implantation drop   I know it could just be implanting but have woken up on a downer today.  

I'm gonna go and give myself a good talking to   and come back with PMA


S.


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

Even... - I'm off work too til Sept!  its a killer!  glad i'm off cos i can chill a bit more but hate having all this time to think and ponder and worry and over analyse! going


----------



## may35 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi LizzyM,

I am new to this site and am into my 2nd 2ww.  TD is 28th August.  My DH and I had ICSI both times.  Hope this one works!

Could you please add me to your calendar?

And in the mean time will read all the other posts and hopefully get to know some of you ladies a little better, as we all travel down this path of BFN or BFP.

Good luck to all 

May


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

I seem to get lost on this 2ww page, but I shall try again.  Had my ET on the Monday and really find the wait difficult, just like the rest of us.  Does anyone have any ideas how to keep my mind occupied.  Have a sharp pain on my left side about once a day and it really hurts, hope it doesn't mean anything, jus tmakes me worry sometimes.

Anyway, test date is on the 31st of Aug, looking forward to returning to work next week just to be busy.  

Suzia


----------



## kellycraig (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi every one
I am due to test on the 26th and would love to be added to the count down calender.
Has anyone else felt really really angry all the time on cyclogest? I would like to say Im having mood swigs but my mood seems to be stuck at morbidly depressed to psycotic. Feels like the worst PMT in the world ever! 
Not sure if this is just my personality or drug hell!
Good luck to you all and I hope your 2 weeks pass as easily as possible


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry, this is a stupid question, what is the countdown calculator and where can I see it?


----------



## cao (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi all!

Definatley agree on the mood swings with cyclogest  

Kellycraig- I've felt really fed up the past few days too and like I just really can't be bothered to do anything. I do get really argh! around af time anyway so as far as dp is concerned nothing has changed 

Suzia- Think it's the thing on front page when people are testing  I've been trying to get out a bit and go for little walks and see friends. We've also booked a night away a few days after otd which has kept me occupied researching hotels and deals etc!  Last time I was at work which made it a bit easier, you don't have a minutes peace with 30 4 year olds  Has been easier doing the actual treatment though and geeting to appointments without having to worry about work.

Big   and   to all


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi ladies, i'm going crazy - found a hospital the Nuffield nr where i'm on holiday - they said that they would get my preg blood test on the 11am courier as even though they take the blood they then send it to Warrick to be tested    Anyway i just called them and they said that the info i was given was wrong and it will actually be on the courier tonight so i wont know until tomorrow afternoon!!!! The didnt seem to understand how much this is driving me crazy - bad service considering we're paying!

Anyway i did a pee stick this morning and it was negative - yesterdays was a feint line. But strangely my brown discharge (sorry tmi) has now stopped and i'm having nothing at all. So I dont get it, i'm now wondering if a preg test can go from a light line kinda of positive to negative to positive again? Has anyone ever heard of that - can an embie start regrowing again if it stops or can it restick itself? I know dumb questions - but just wonder how i can have a line when i'm bleeding (eventhough its old blood) and then not have one when i've stopped. 

Keep thinking we should have driven back to London as i would have know the results today ... its really driving me nuts.


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Hi Kate   try not stress until you 100% know the outcome.
You've waited 2wks so a few hours tomorrow wont hurt too much - you'll prob be frantic but try just stay calm sweetie!

What kind of HPT did you use? 
I would go buy a CBdigital and use that 1st thing tomorrow morning's pee.

Also, did you do the tests at the same time on each day? As morning pee is stronger and will pick up more than afternoon / evening urine.

xx


----------



## may35 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi all,

Sooooooo glad everyone is talking about how the cyclogest makes us feel.  I too have been feeling, bloated and gaseous, usually by the early evening.  I have also been getting some pains in my lower stomach and ache in my lower back, and what about the boobs!  anyone getting sore boobs?.  Plus emotionally I have been the wicked witch of the south east to my husband who has been pampering me.  Just starting to adjust a little there and chill a little.

Have taken time off, not all of the 2weeks though, unfortunately.  When I do go back I have an understanding boss who will allow me to be relaxed, and I can choose when to be with the children, or when to hide in the office.

At the moment though doing relaxing things (went to see The Proposal today, so funny)  Helping also that I have my teenage niece with me to keep me company.


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi All

Not posted on this 2WW tread in a while...........

Congratulations to all the BFP ladies wel done and here's to happy and healthy pregnancies!

Sweet Chilli I am so sorry hunni my heart goes out to you it really does!

Sorry to all the ladies who have got BFNs I know how horrible it is - Just hope I dont get another dont know how I will cope!

How are all you 2WW feeling ? Coping or going   like me lol

I am due to test on 31/8 not sure I will be aboe to hold out that long, had EC thu 13/8 and ET Sat 15/8 at Care manchester
I have 3 embies on board all 3 cell 1 grade 1 and 2 grade 2s keeping everything crossed

I am climbing the walls symptom spotting is anyone else on Utrogestan Vaginal pessaries? Majority of you seem to be on others?
Suppose they give off the same side effects

Bye for now ladies

Kathy xxx


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

*Kathy,* yes I am going mad too on this 2WW. Last cycle I got my AF almost straight away so it was kind of over before it had begun, but today is 1 week since ET, so am hoping pleassssssssssssseeeee  that this is a good sign. But have been having the weirdest dreams.....Am at work and it is CRAZY busy there, so it does keep my mind off somewhat, although it would be nice to just veg.....Will keep everything crossed for you!!

Saurus - I wouldn't go too much by temping, as I think the drugs play havoc with all those temp fluctuations....btw, what is a PMA??

I'm sorry if I have missed anyone ....I get a bit lost on these boards and have to go and have my bath and go to bed. My acupuncturist told me that I should go to bed early to help the implantation.

Best wishes and baby wishes to all....

PJ xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi ladyN - i've been using the 10iu ones - they are strips that you buy on the internet - i've bought a clear blue that i was saving for friday if they tell me that its inconclusive tomorrow. I'm having really bad AF pains and horrific lower back ache. So guess thats everything getting ready to shed ... although you never know it might be our embie changing but i doubt it - its not over till its over i know but i just hate this part...


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

kate just wanted to pop on and wish you all the best of luck for tonorrow hunnie , i know all the waiting is hard but you have not long now hang in there hun will be   for you  
love laverne xxx oh your inbox is full hun    

Kathyandadrian  thanks hun, i am so down this week has being very hard , they had told me i had miscarried and they were ready for seeing if i needed a D and C but the blood test have now came back and said the hormone are doubling and they are now saying it is a vibable preg , i dont know what to think anymore , not getting my hopes up as it could still change so have to get blood test on fri now so see if it going up or down , thinking it will go down 

Good luck for your test date hang in there   no early testing      will pop in to see how yous are all doing 

good luck everyone hope to see loads of BFPs soon xxx


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I had my first Gestone jab and let me tell you it was sooooo painful. I couldn't sleep, my bum is sore and as you can guess I am posting this to get some help from ladies out there who have found ways to relieve the pain.  I really hope somebody out there would share their wisdom. I iced the area before and after the injection and administrated is just as explained by the clinic (ARGC).

With all good wishes
MsAsian


----------



## Saurus (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi PJ PMA = positive mental attitude (although I could drop the P in my case  )
Kathyandadrian we just missed each other I was there Friday for my ET with Mr Patel.  He told me he has a 29% twins rate   
sweetchilli big big   darling.  I'm keeping everything crossed this works out well for you.
Ms Asian sorry I haven't had those but I'm sure someone will be along that can help.
Kate good luck with your results today, thinking of you .

Well I'm feeling a bit better today (although it's only early). Have made lunch and shopping plans to keep me away from the sticks  .

Sending everyone sanity vibes 

S.


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi All,

Just to confirm BFN for us today on our OTD.
 everyone else on 2ww and   to those with new BFP's.
Thanks for support

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww so sorry RJS


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

sorry rjs ....


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry rjs not a good time.

omg sweetchilli how horrendous your told you have miscarried to then be told your still pregnant this must be messing with your mind big time i cant imagine what you must be going through, im keeping my fingers crossed for you hun that this works out for the best you must be in hell at the moment.  good luck for friday to keep your bfp.xx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry I dont really post on here I do read 

Im so sorry to hear of all the bfn's  Its just so unfair    

Sweet - Im sorry that you are having to go through all this, one minute told you are m/c and the next you have a viable pg, must be torture for you hun    

Msasian - I too do the gestone jabs but I have been told that I can inject in my leg. I dont find them painful as such, its after my leg starts to ache and now I have do so many, my leg has started to get stiff and hurts to bend sometimes. Sorry I cant really be of any help but hope they get better the more you do

Kate - I hope its good news for you today 

Big hellos to everyone else. I am 5 days away from test day and it just seems to have dragged by  Nothing much going on though just  that the embies have made themselves nice and snuggled!


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

hi, 
thanks for your replies, it is a relief to know that I am not the only one going through this. Clinic told me to massage the place before injecting. Hope to do that tonight.
Sorry, I am too sore to write any more at the moment.
Good luck to you all,
Msasian


----------



## Damselfly (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Firstly big   to all those who have not had success this time, and huge congrats to those with thier bfps.

This is my first ever 2ww.  Had IUI 3 days ago.  OTD 31/8/09.  

xx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

msasian- the advice i would give is to warm up the little bottle in your hands for a good 10 mins, its oil based and is easier if it is warmer. Roll the bottle between your hands and warm it for 10 mins. I wouldn't use ice because that cools the liquid down. i use 2 needles per injection. 1 to draw up the liquid and then the other one to inject as drawing up can blunt the needle. Then i pull the skin tight- seems to be less painful that way and inject slowly but smoothly and then rub the area well after.. I do it in the bum area and yes it can be painful but i would go through more pain than that to get my dream. 

Hope this helpsxx 
julsxx


----------



## tiddles (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Can you add me for Testing 28/08/09  following set 13/08/09

Thanks


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi MsAsian (and everyone)

I've just got back on FF after a few years. Been doing IVF/IUIs now for 5 years and ttc for 9 years. I am now on 2ww after my final attempt at fertility treatment. So, thought hooking up again with all you amazing girls going through the same thing might help. Also, saw MsAsian's post re gestone and wanted to respond. It's the 1st time i've had the gestone. I did it for 1st time on Monday after ET and the pain afterwards was so much worse than the jab. 3 hours of deep muscle pain. Tuesday and Weds werem't so bad. I do my 4th jab this afternoon. I have to do it in my leg which seems to be more unusual, and with my skinny legs i was worried the needle would come out the other side!!!! Keep rubbing is all i can suggest. how many have you done?

best of luck to all

Hopeful
xx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

KathyandAdrian, suzia and Damselfyl - i join you on 31st Aug for my test date.
 may there be a plattering of luck for us all. x


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies,

I'm now signing off this thread.  Just wanted to say thanks to everyone on here.  During my 2WW (which ironically turned into a 1WW), I found this thread invaluable.

Blood test today confirmed what I knew since last Saturday, HCC < 2.

Really want to wish everyone the best of luck and if anyone is interested, I've started a new thread on 'Negative' to try to get through the next few weeks.  

Happy and safe pregnancies to all the lucky BFPs ladies and   to everyone who has suffered the devastation of BFN.

Dee
xx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Its bad news for me .... the hospital confirmed that i had a bio chemical pregnancy, my readings are now too low (12.32) so looks like i've lost it. They want to do another blood test on Monday to confirm but i know it would take a miracle for it to change. I def do not feel pregnant now - its all gone. So strange as on Monday when i woke up i didnt feel pregnant and the brown discharge started - whereas on Sunday i felt completely pregnant. I'm amazed how strong the hormones can be. I'm very sad, had an awful day, feel completely washed out. I'm very worried that it failed due to my blood as i have had alot of treatments for my guillian-barre syndrome - i've been pumped with lots of ivig (other peoples anti bodies) and have had 10 plasma exchanges - where they take all your blood out and then take the plasma out of it and replace it with fake plasma. They were worried a couple of months ago that i had Hep B but the DNA test confirmed that i didnt and that it was just 'sticky cells' in my blood from the ivig treatment. So i'm really concerned as they told me it will take years for my blood to clear. 

Good news is that we still have 2 x 8 cells and one dodgy looking but still one blasto in the freezer. Never had FET before - does anyone know if i can do it next month or do you have to wait for two periods in between?

Anyway wanted to wish you all loads of luck and hope that there will be lots of bfp's to come as everyone deserves it. Thanks so much for all your support xxxx


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi

Juls and Hopeful thank you very much for your kind replies to my question. Hmm... I think I will try the trick of warming it up today as well as rubbing. Your experiences of first one being so difficult but next few being OK keeps me very hopeful for tonight.
To tell you the truth, I couldnt sleep last night at all. It was so painful I thought my DH had hit kidney or something with the needle. Not to mention that I am on Clexane too, which too is painful but can manage to cope with. But you are right, we have a purpose for doing all of this and just like all you lovely ladies out there I too am so hopeful and going through this with everything crossed!

I am not really sure of the different tests they do and the levels you have to have as yet. So, I sometimes feel that I am less of a contributor to this board  I hope you will forgive me for being a naive. With experience I hope to contribute more. 

I did a Chicago test that took 6 samples of blood today and hoping to return home tomorrow. I found the information on accommodation very helpful on another thread by ARGCers. 

BTW my test date is 29th August ... long way to go. 

Wishing everyone good luck
MsAsian


----------



## mnavarra (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi all

Update on the OHSS i have found i have.  One word...painful...another word...relentless...and one more word....tiring..
I have been to emrgency gyno in Cardiff (heath) and told i have overies at 8cm (not great but loads of people have it worse).  I had bloods and was on the cusp of needing in patient status as lots of fluid leaking as seen on u/s.  I had new bloods today and u/s and now ovaries 0.5cm bigger and bloods same so not getting better.
I am on day 10dpt 3dt 2embies.  I have done 5 tests (POAS) since sunday and went Sun = BFN, Mon = BFN, Tues (8dpt) = v v faint BFP, Wed = Faint BFP, TODAY(10dpt) darkening BFP but still faint.  Saw top dr from IVF wales and she says i have late onset OHSS and thats good sign of new HCG after trigger shot as could be a pg.  I will test tomorrow and hope for a less faint BFP again.  I am due back in hospital again tomorrow for new bloods and bet it will show worseening OHSS as i am in agony and ballooning with fluid on abdomen and not sleeping.  Apparently will go on for weeks if i am pg...and not keen on painkillers with codiene that would help as drugs in pg worry and constipation issue.  The dr days ohss late onset is linked to pg and multiple birth chance up to 50% which is only positive.  I am under Londons Womens Clinic in Cardiff and can say they are ace and worth the money.  They sorted NHS hand over for my OHSS and so lovely.  So onto day 11dpt tomorrow and will test again for BFP.  In meantime, i am rocking in pain and saying i will be ok with this if BFP but so peed of of not...any one have any advice, ideas or exp of this.  PS - i am eating non stop protein and isotonic drinks to fight it + warm baths...all ideas or help welcomed.


----------



## may35 (Aug 18, 2009)

To all the ladies who have just recieved that BFN I am soooo sorry.  I know how devestating it is to get that N.  I had my first in Feb this year.  I had two days off work and DH came home early and we spent time together at home, with no interuptions from anyone.  Hope you all have that BFP we all dream of the next time.

And to all the ladies who have got that BFP, CONGRATS      So hope to get that next friday.

I have one question for you ladies.  I have read all the symptoms that come with the cyclogest and have them.  Last night, or should I say 4.00 in the morning, I woke to quite sharp pain just behind and above the pubic bone.  Did not feel this last time with ICSI and the few pages of posts I have read no one has mentioned this.  I also found it painful to release my bladder this morning (wonderful things to talk about!)  This evening that pain has come back again slightly, especially when I curl up to relax.  Has anyone felt this too.  Not stressing too much just a little concerned, and thought maybe somebody could help and clarify this pain.

May


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey clarabelle wondered if u were still on here if u are good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi again!
So sorry for bfns - so hard i know...
Sweetchili - how are you coping hun?
Thos gestone inj sound horrid although not liking pessaries, almost would like to be injecting 

Managed to hang fire with no testing - gonna go but pg test on Saturday and test Sunday am and def go for bloods on Monday as no sign of af yet...  Any suggestions for bestest ever pg test?  What a silly question!   Might have to buy em all and wee a lot!   DH keeps asking if i feel confident but just feel confused - not sure what's going on. Can't wait to know...  aarrgghh.

Hope everyone else is hanging in there.  Mnavarra - I was OHSS last time - not as bad as you i don't think but it wasn't pleasant.  Hope its good news.
nudge


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

sweetchilli - omg just read your post, cant believe it - hope you are ok hun, its amazing - miracles maybe do happen - i'll keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

so sorry kate and dee it is so hard to come to terms with.  dee il take a peek at that thread you was talking about if i can find it im a dip stick on these sites there so many threads sometimes i cant be bothered to go through them all.  take care both. xx


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi

mnavarra - I am sorry I don't have any tips to share with you. I had only 10 days of stimulation injections and I think I responded too much to them.  Before the HCG injection I was asked to drink at LEAST 3.5L of water and 1L of milk. At the EC I was injected with some form of albumin injection, I looked it up and it said if OHSS is suspected that injection is given. Also after ET ARGC wanted me to continue drinking water. May be it helps? I haven't been drinking the amount they wanted, but after hearing your condition I started drinking like I used to during the stim. days.

Gestone Injections: Thank you to all of you suggested different ways to get through that. Here is what I did yesterday and it worked fine for me. Hope this will be helpful for somebody.
1. Keep valve in bra for about 10-15 minutes before injecting
2. massage place you are going to inject
3. keep ice on the place to be injected until you cant feel anything
4. inject and keep the needle in for 3 seconds after all of the liquid has gone in
5. after needle is taken out, again ice around the place injected
Most of all I think the place of injection has a BIG impact. My first jab was on the top outer quadrant but closer to center of the bum, let me tell you it was soooooo painful. Yesterday my DH injected me on the center of the top outer quadrant which was much better than my first jab. Hope this will help someone out there.

After searching on internet we tried injecting while standing but we failed because i couldnt hold on to anything. So I would not recommend that, holding onto pillow in bed is much easier.

All good wishes
MsAsian


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I did a clear blue plus this morning just to be sure and it came up with a feint line - the line horizontal was dark but the vertical line was there - it was light but there. I'm now very confused - does anyone know what level of hcg clear blue plus tests? I've googled but cant find it. My blood hcg was at 12.32 so it did show up on the cheap 10iu ones. This is the first time i have done a clear blue plus test .... please help its driving me crazy, keep thinking what if??


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi *Kate*, I just popped back on this thread to see how everyone was doing. I am really sorry to read what you are going through.    Monday seems like a long time away and you must be confused. Here is a link to hcg tests and clearblue easy is 25.

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hpt.html

I really hope things work out for you.   

Thinking of you all and  for some more bfp's.     

Belbs xxx

/links


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Just to let you know its my OTD today and as i thought it was a BFN so gutted! Good luck to anyone else testing today x


----------



## cao (Jun 2, 2007)

Kate   Really hope this is a positive sign for you. It's so hard, we had faint lines, lower than expected hcg, inconlusive scans, rising hcg and it all went on for nearly 3 months, drove me insane. One minute you think 'yeah this can happen' and the next 'don't be daft, your just setting yourself up for an even bigger fall'. After everything you've been through you truely do deserve a bit of good luck 

Clasha- So sorry about your bfn 

I've got 3 days to go otd is Monday. Luckily after I saw a friend yesterday I felt so ill the rest of the day was a blurr!

Take care all


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

oh kate this must be a nightmare for you thinking its all over then to see a faint line i so hope this is good news for you. 

clasha sorry  hun you like me though you already knew beforehand i hope your ok.xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

clasha really sorry about ur BFN


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your support just wasnt ment to be this time i suppose = better luck next time xx

Noone else tested today? x


----------



## Kuzularim (Aug 19, 2009)

Dear Clasha,

I am so so sorry.. My prays with you..


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Clasha - sorry to hear your news babe.


----------



## mnavarra (Aug 17, 2009)

Just back from hospital and got told my 10dpt bloods show HCG (beta) at 160.  I had HCG jab over 2 weeks ago so BFP confirmed and now they have question over multiples due to OHSS issue and rapid rise in HCG - i am in shock and not sinking in at all!


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

ok ladies , i thougt id come on and update.

Not good news for us today, after a very painful night i phoned the clinic who told me to go in and after a very thorough scan we were told it was a chemical pregnancy and no sign of embryo development was to be seen. Not really too surprised but bitterly disappointed. It has been one hell of a month. Butwhat can we do nothing, got to accept it and move on eventually. Glad in a way i didn't have to wait another 10 days. Stop taking the gestone today and then  Should expect the witch in 2 weeks. 

There is some trauma near my right ovasry that they are keeping an eye on (1% chance of ectopic).

Need time to weigh up options now. We will definately go again but when is the issue. We were told we could try again as soon as october but may decide to wait till after christmas.

Anyway thanks for all your support, i will look in on you from time to time.
I really wish all of you the best of luck with your tx and pregnancies!!!


Julsxx


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

So sorry Juls and Clasha   

cao - we have same test date!


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

I am sorry Juls and Clasha. I wish you both best of luck 
MsAsian


----------



## Even my toes r crossed (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

Sorry to the BFN'S  

Saurus - When was your EC then, i want my test early I'm going  

Nudge - Hows your 2WW going? it's not long for you now is it?

I am having no symptoms at all is this normal?


xxx to everyone


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Is anyone else actually scared to test?  I know it's weird, but I am PETRIFIED!  Feel as though I want to wait for 3 months and see if I get bigger (although all the stress eating I'm doing, that may happen anyway!!!) When I'm at work, I go to the toilet in the dark, just so that I don't happen to see if my AF has started (sorry TMI!).  Think am going insane, any other madwomen out there??

Best wishes to all 

PJ xxx


----------



## Joeyblue (May 14, 2008)

Me Me Me !  I'm mad.  Can I join you?! 

Going loop-the-loop crazy and displaying superb   behaviour.  Like you Planet Janet I am also alternating between peeing in the dark and obsessively knicker checking!  Also forgetful, (some would say nothing new there) and am analysing every twinge.  Sneezed earlier and was worried I'd lost an embryo(?!!!!)

I am only 3dp2dt so flippin ages to go to my OTD of 4th September (Bourn make us test on day 18!!).  I will crack before then, I know it.  Just have to be realistic!  I'm tempted to test from tomorrow onwards, watch the decline of the HCG then wait to see if it turns positive over the next 2 weeks at least that way if I crack a few days before day 18 I'll know for sure that it's not the trigger.  Thoughts please?!!  

Love, luck and   for plenty more BFPs, and big hugs  for those who have not had good news so far.

J x


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Planetjanet and Joeyblue, It is so good to hear that I am not the only one peeing in the dark.  Had a dream last night that AF started so woke up depressed, but when saw that it hadn't I've actually had a very positve day.  Although I have the same sneeze thing.  My crinone gel gives me the sneezes and I sneeze all day oh and constipation (TMI sorry).  So I have either sneezed it out or pushed it out.

I am like Planetjanet and afraid to take the test as long as I don't know I am happily in pre-pregnancy land.  I'll wait and only have the dissappointment or excitement on the 28th of Aug.  4 days down already and still counting.

Good luck with the rest of you waiting, may all your tests go well.

Suzia


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Juls      I'm so sorry hun, i was really hoping that you were going to be our miracle. Biochemical pregnancies are the worst arent they as you have all the preg hormones but then you just have to wait for things to go. Its just awful. Have you thought about all the immune issues - i've just been reading about ANA and am going to ask if i can be tested for these. For me ANA is linked to auto immune illnesses (i've had guillian-barre sydrome, so this is one of those) and apparently once the embie implants then your cells kind of attack it or the area around the embie gets inflamed and can therefore not continue to grow - on one site it referred to this as similar to when you get a splinter in your finger and fluid builds up around it. I've had two bio chemicals now so i'm starting to wonder ....

For me - i've now gone out and bought the clear blue digital test that says pregnant or not pregnant. I'm going to do this in the morning - not sure whether its a stupid thing to do as am i causing more grief for myself? But if the clear blue i did this morning measure 25 and the blood test on Wed measured only 12 then it must have gone up. I know in my heart of hearts its over as it hasnt increased at the rate it should so it wont be able to survive. 

Clasha - so sorry you also got a bfn, hope you are doing ok


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Planet Janet and Joey blue - have either of you any symptoms to report in your 2ww that could help me and the other girlies get through the next few days?

LadyN xx


----------



## Joeyblue (May 14, 2008)

LadyN - not really!  I mean, lots of things that I 'think' are symptoms but if I take of my crazy 2ww head and think rationally, they could all equally as likely be put down to either progesterone or nerves!  

Biggest for me so far (and it still is very early days) is that I am famished.  I usually have a healthy appetite but I'm really grazing almost continuously.  Best hope this works else I'll have no excuse for the size of my belly!  Also that I'm waking in the night to go to the loo...but then this could be because I'm drinking loads of water throughout the day as my mouth is dry.  Another thing I've noticed today is a 'pulling' sensation in my lower abdomen, not like af pains but a dull pull.  weird.

Anyone else for symptom spotting fun?!

J x


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

*Joey blue* - it is SO NICE to hear I'm not the only one going stir-crazy! That is a long time to wait till test date, but your idea sounds good. Nothing to stop us from testing before, and those early indicator (think they are called First Response) are probably a good bet!!! What helps me is going on e-bay - the last minute bidding frenzy diverts me for a while - and you can never have too many shoes and clothes, right!! Keep us posted and I hope that if you do decide to test before your date, it is a 

*Suzia*, great to be with like-minded people!!!! I also have weird dreams. When I have a dream that AF came , then I wake up and think, YAY, it didn't come yet, and when there are babies in my dream, it makes me hopeful. But striking the balance is soooooooooooo hard. I took today off sick, I was so depleted and just needed to rest. i think my test date is 28th (I haven't looked - I know, I'm pathetic!!!) But stay in touch and feel free to compare weird symptoms and obsess!!

LadyN - I have had twinges, diarrhoea (sorry to be graphic!), had sore breasts right after the trigger shot, but that has subsided, flatulence (how delightful!), headache, nausea, tired, hot, cold. I think (and hope and pray ) that the twinges & cramps are to be expected cos of the meds and procedures, but the hardest thing to deal with is the cyclogest discharging (well the veggie fat part of it) throughout the day, cos it feels like AF is coming. Apparently, all the aforementioned symptoms can be due to cyclogest, AF or . I think what makes it difficult for us compared to other people who get preggies without all this, is that we know we have embryos inside, but other people prob get their AF without even realising they do. Plus, after all the pain and suffering of infertility hell, the TX represents a chance to actually get our heart's desire, and is all the more excruciating when it doesnt work!!!

Best wishes to all, a stressfree 2WW and lots of 's.........

 PJ xxxxxx


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh gosh Lady N, I have also had the weird dull pull, like something tugging at me......yep, I am up for symptom obsessing!!!

PJ xxxxx


----------



## Joeyblue (May 14, 2008)

FLATULANCE....I forgot that...don't talk to me about wind.  I could power a whole wind farm.  I thought last night that DH may have banished me to the shed - the cat was even looking at me in disgust.  The shame


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello may I join? Had FET today, one sole 4 cell embryo   Test date 7th Sept - a 17 day wait


----------



## clasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the support girls.  Phoned clinic this morning just as procedure to tell them it was negative.  They said to me it might be a fresh or frozen transfer next time - said i only have frozen ones - am a bit confused? does anyone know if this involves the jabbing again~? xxx


----------



## Saurus (Aug 9, 2009)

Talking about 2ww madness anyone else walking around giving their (.)(.)s a squeeze? Nearly got caught in M&S prodding them  

I had FET so didn't gave EC or trigger shot so am not feeling as bad as some of you although the nausea is terrible. Had it for over a month now  


Good luck to everyone on their 2ww. 

Clasha and Jules so sorry about your sad news (((hugs)))


S.


----------



## cao (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi,

Not been on for few days.

Kate- So sorry  

Nudge- Congratulations.

My otd is Mon but tested early bfn,  I know what people say but no point in testing again and torturing myself, have had enough dispapointment. 

Wishing everyone lots of luck.


----------



## bethholm (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I hope you don't mind me joining this thread but this is my first cycle of IVF.I thought that the injections and the whole procedure (6 days of jumping through hoops-have I got any follicles,do they contain eggs,then how many will they collect,followed by will they fertilise,will they be a good quality & finally,will they embed!)but this 2WW is evil!

My test date is this Wednesday, and since ET I've been having mild cramps which have become worse over the past few days.I'm really tired all the time, with headaches, but I'm on 2x cyclogest per day so the symptoms could be down to that.Today, I have lower backache.Things feel tighter down there, but that could be my imagination!  .On day 7 post transfer, a huge cervical spasm woke me up too, which was weird.Everytime I go to the toilet,I dread seeing blood & if I need to do the other,I panic if I need to strain (apologies for TMI!)

The 2WW poll thread on BFP and AF pains has been a great support just up read ( about every hour to keep me sane!) but it's great to read this thread as we are in the same boat!

Many thanks

Beth x


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Hi all, can I join in on here with the 2ww  !  I had day 3 ET yesterday and will have a blood hcg test on Weds 2nd Sept.  I am already feeling totally negative as embies not good quality - v slow in dividing.  Had 12 eggs collected last Weds and 9 suitable for ICSI; all 9 fertilised but yesterday only one was an 8 cell (grade 2) and rest were 4 cell or less so had one of the 4 cell (grade 1+) transfered too.  

Not a smooth transfer and a horrible embryologist (I am with a Dr in London who uses a local clinic for his procedures so I'd not met the embryologists before and believe me he should be re-titled Dr Doom).  Was feeling quite positive up to yesterday but now already down in the dumps.  

I have immune issues so on a whole host of drugs and this cycle has cost over £15k so far!!  

Hoping that we'll try to keep each other sane on here over the nxt few wks!  

Sarah x


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome to the thread Beth and Sarah.

Sorry to hear that you had to deal with Dr. Doom embryologist, but you know what, it just take one little embi to do the wonder so dont worry.  

I am obsessively reading and rereading threads on FF, I cant find anything else to do, anyone else like me?

MsAsian


----------



## misha moo (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey ladies

hope u don't mind me joining in? was looking for fellow 2ww to chat to and go round the bend with


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Girls

Can I join in too?  I am 7dpt and due to test Sept 1st.

Fingers x for us all.


----------



## Even my toes r crossed (Jul 12, 2009)

Morning,

Sorry no time for personals, i have started bleeding it's dark brown but I'm sure that AF will start as i feel like i have the pain. Had to tell my mom and sister last night as they wondered what was up with me? Very supportive and my sister said i will always carry a baby for you if it ever came to it. My sister doesn't show her emotions, so to say that was nice. 

Not feeling like it's going to work so getting prepared for the worst. Then decided to do a test to confirm used a digital clear blue, and it's said I'm 1-2 weeks pregnant?

Called the clinic and they advised to keep an eye on the bleeding and to ring back if it turns to fresh blood, but i have a scan the 10th sept?

I'm very nervous now but holding back to start celebrating until the scan. 


Love to everyone


----------



## Joeyblue (May 14, 2008)

EMTRC - have my fingers crossed for you that it doesn't turn to red.  Must be very worrying, though the hpt is a really really good sign and the clinic wouldn't have booked you in for a scan if they didn't think it was a positive.   all is ok.

I have had an early start today, woke up for a wee at ridiculous o'clock and couldn't get back to sleep afterwards.  Had a 'moment' earlier when I stood up and felt really dizzy, had to grab hold of the door to stop myself tumbling over.  Probably got up too quick though rather than anything exciting.  Feeling 'heavy' in the tummy today, like af due.  Not good and not got very high PMA today I'm afraid.  I want to go to sleep and wake up on OTD!  Having said that, have got hubby to agree to test on 31st Aug (which'll be 12dp2dt) rather than wait to 4th Sept.  Main reason being I'd rather test on a bank hol when we're together than on a work day!

Have a good day everyone.

x


----------



## Joeyblue (May 14, 2008)

LizzyM said:


> New home for August and September 2WW Testers
> 
> Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
> say Hi on the thread and I'll add you to the list
> ...




Hi Lizzy
Could you add me to the list please? ICSI - OTD is 4th Sept which'll be 18dpec.

Thanks

J x​


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

EMTRC - I am so happy for you!    
By the way what does TBC stands for ?

MsAsian


----------



## amylou123 (Nov 29, 2008)

hi lizzy plz add me testing 1st sept icsi x


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Hi Lizzy - stick me on the list too please

LadyN - FET 27th Aug  OTD 

xx


----------



## amylou123 (Nov 29, 2008)

hello all can i join u on the 2ww? et was las tues 18th aug otd 1st sep half way through not gettin any easier lol    xx


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi all agin
Thanks for congrats and even my toes... hang on in there!  Sorry bout new BFNs - boo!!

Quick rant -  
after feeling positive and happy all weekend - went for bloods at MFS.  Wanted reassurance some questions answered, generally a professional to say its ok you are preg, good luck, congrats, this is what happens next etc.  Usually fab at MFS, but got horrid nurse - who I've been trying to avoid all cycle!  Looked at me and said "well we're only going to do what you did" -- like she didn't want to give me a blood test - felt like i was taking up and wasting her precious time.  When i said I wanted bloods she said just wait a minute, did what she had to do - tahts it.  Can't say she did anything hugely wrong but not a bit of a smile or congratulations or do you have any questions or anything. I felt so crappy, i mumbled a few questions, left teh rest - thoughts she'd laugh and walked out.  Was crying before I hit reception.    I know i'm probably over-emotional but is a little empathy/understanding too much to ask?  Contemplating ringing up now to speak to someone but not sure.  Might wait until after she's rung this aft!  
Anyway - gonna go see doc in a mo for more pessaries - maybe they'll be nicer.

Thnaks for listening - feel better sharing!
Nudge


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

emtrc im keeping everything crossed for you too.  and also im praying for you melb and lady n i so hope the test changes for you both and you get your bfp.


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

thanks nott   hope your ok your ok hun  

Ive not had any sort of implantation bleed  

x


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Hi - Lizzy my test day is Weds 2nd Sept (beta Hcg).  

MsAsian - TBC - I think means "to be confirmed" i.e. not sure whether you had IVF / ICSI / FET?  
Was it you asking about your chicago test - what did you want to know.  As an "immunie" I might be able to help??  Phone ARGC and ask them to fax your results? 

Nudge - sorry about your morning.  I think these people in the clinics deal with everything so routinely they forget that for us ladies it is a HUGE thing.  They def lose their compassion after a while - well some of them anyway. Like the embryologist I had a the weekend  !  

EMTRC - wow, congrats on a BFP - even tho you have some loss - if its brown or a bit red try not to panic.  When was your ET day (notice you not due to test until 27th Aug - Thurs this wk right?).  So maybe you have quite high HcG to be picked up on Pg test (twins??!!)  Do you know what the HcG threshold is for the pg test you used?  

Well having a "quiet" day today as its day 5 after EC so if there is still anything down there (  please god) then it might be trying to implant over nxt few days so def gonna put my feet up.  

Hope everyone else not going too  .  I know I am and I'm miles away from test day.  I feel already that I know in my heart the outcome tho...... and its not good   

Sarah x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

some dont experience implantation so dont worry too much about that although when your going through this you just want to see as many positive symptons as you can i was the same.  not long to go now i so hope you get what you want.


----------



## Kuzularim (Aug 19, 2009)

Dear All,

Can you please add me in the list too. First time ivf, my blood test is on 28.08.2009.. I cant work, think, do anything.. getting crazy too. I had 2 IUIs previously.. Didnt feel like this..  I am sick of seeing single lines on HPT. This time even I didnt buy one.. Waiting for blood test..


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Nudge - I too am at MFS and normally the staff are fab. Sorry you had to deal with that 

Well I know deep down that its all over for me (yet again)  I started spotting Saturday (only a tiny bit though) Sunday I told dh   Today still spotting all be it brown but this is the way it always starts so I havent even got to test day again even with extra drugs  

We still have our frosties left so will use them sometime soon.

Big   for all the bfn's 
and  to all those with bfp's


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I was just away for half an hour, gosh there had been so many posts. Hmm.. now there is one more while I am writing, anyway I am going to carry on.

Nudge- so sorry that you had to deal with that nurse whom you wanted to avoid. But you've got the most wanted thing BFP! so just ignore that incident and have a glass of milk   (I hope you like milk - I do)

Thanks Sarahh for your explanation. Yes, I did not mention what I had. I had half my eggs on IVF other half on ICSI, but finally used embies developed with IVF because they were of better quality. 
I called ARGC to ask about the Chicago test and they said they will get back to me.  I was told after the immune test results i will be prescribed prednisolone.  Our embryologist called later and told that I don't need to change my medications.Since they did not ask me to take that medication I guess my Chicago test must have been good.

LadyN - I must admit that I too did a HPT with BFN. I know it is too soon but i could not resist the temptation to go for it. My DH has put rest of the pee sticks on the top shelf of cupboard which I can't reach so that they will be safe until required   

All good wishes
MsAsian


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Lizzy 

Can I please be added to the list,    FET  on the 22nd after OHSS and ICSI in January.

Test date is the 4th September feeling weird as not much hope from clinic but have 2 embryos on board so have keep positive!!!

Thanks a lot 

Amy K xxxxx


----------



## Saurus (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG ladies - I caved in and tested this morning at work and guess what  .  It was a very very faint line but definately a line      I had my 2d FET on 15th August and have a blood test booked in for tomorrow morning.  Am going to test again with first morning wee just to make sure (before I go for the blood test).  I haven't really had that many symptoms, slightly sore (.)(.)s but that might be down to the prodding, heavy feeling down below, slight constipation, some nausea but had that since started meds.  Also have to confess that I have been testing with very sensitive tests since Thursday last week   so those of you who have had a neg please don't give up hope.  Also to those who have had some bleeding, I had a bit every month when I was expecting my DS so it doesn't always mean bad news.

Hugs to all,

Saurus xxx


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Lizzy

Pls add me on to the list.  Fet on the 18th testing on the 1st Sept.

Cheers Mol


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

HI all

Cant be a long one as I am back at work today and feeling really bad I just want to be at home with my FF and reading what all the twinges could possily mean

As I work in a pharmacy there are loads of tests but I am only 11days after EC so scared I will get a BFN whilst I am at work

Do I sound too negative? Cant help it after last BFN just scared - had several AF like aches over the last day or so and slight nausea 

Im sure i'm gonna get a BFN and I cant concentrate at work thi is awful but this time next week is OTD 

Hope everyone is okay

Take Care 

Lots of love

Kathy xxx


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

Just got back from docs for more cyclogest...  At least she was nice and at least managed to congratulate and smile at me!! 

Thanks MsA - milk actually sounds good!!
Kathyandadrain - all have is af style cramps and taht heavy constipated feeling.
Congrats Sauras!  
CTM - you know your body - but keep an open mind   
Thanks Sarh - know its just their job but really!  a caring profession!!  Wonder if some emvryologists think they're just scientists Luckliy ours was fab - so positive i swear his pma made it work!!
Got scan on 14th Sept - hope it sticks and while it is i'm off to play maternity clothes and nursery stuff - know its very dangerous but really don't wanna work! 

Thanks everyone - really - don't know how i'd get thru withouth FF!

Hi to newbies!!


----------



## bethholm (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi everyone!
Had a bad night too as found a tiny bit of brown discharge and completely went to pieces! My clinic says this is normal implantation bleeding ( I got this from a friend who is at the same clinic and phoned them when she had the same bleeding around days 12-14).I am hoping and praying it is implantation blood.So many girls on this site have had the same bleeding and BFPs.I was told last night by my 2 friends going through IVF that this is normal and it's not over until the test day (mine is Weds)All the girls on this thread having the brown discharge, just hold on and hang on in there (easier said than done especially as I'm on constant knicker watch!At this rate,I'll enter the Guinness Book of Records for the most trips to the toilet!)

Take care everyone.
Beth c


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

hi guys, 

Can i join you!!  

My test date is the 4th Sep. xxx

Kerrie xxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

LizzyM said:


> New home for August and September 2WW Testers
> 
> Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
> say Hi on the thread and I'll add you to the list
> ...


----------



## Princess_Tippeetoes (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Would you mind if I join you? My test date is 2 September

Good luck to everyone!!

x


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Princess_Tippeetoes!

How are you feeling? You having implantation cramps yet? I am a couple of days behind you and not getting them yet...

Kerrie x


----------



## Princess_Tippeetoes (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Kerrie

I have no idea - very confused.  I had quite severe cramps early last week but they wore off towards the weekend and now I have nothing  well apart from the usual bloated feeling and sore boobs. I'm not feeling very positive at the moment and keep hoping that perhaps no sign can be a good sign  

How have you been feeling??

x


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sounds like a good sign to me, sounds like they are all settled in.  

As for me, same thing, my boobs are so sore!! But think that is the cyclogest. Are you on that too? 

This is my second try on IVF, how many times is it for you? Is this your first try? 

x


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi ladies and hello lizzy (i am back!!)

Had ET today at LWC. Two lovely blasts on board!! test date is 7th Sept (although i thought you could test earlier with blasts??). Now the dread 2ww begins     

Sorry no personals, but need to get a few hours sleep as i am on a night shift later!! look forward to catching up with you all

xxx


----------



## Princess_Tippeetoes (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Kerrie

Yes I am.... I too guessed that most of the symtoms are from the cyclogest!

I have suddenly started waking in the middle of the night (never have in the past) to go to the toilet, not sure what that might mean, guess i'm readin to much into things.  This 2ww can send a girl mad!!!!

Yes it is my 1st try so all very new to me - any tips??  I hope it is 2nd time lucky for you  , fingers crossed xx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

LizzyM-Thanks for adding me to the list sorry forgot to tell you I was IVF.


Still waiting to test, returned to work today so it was nice to think about something else for a while.  But felt all weekend that AF is going to start so am so relieved that it hasn't started yet.  7 days down, 7 to go.

Hope the rest of you are keeping busy, it will be test time soon.


----------



## Dee30 (Jun 10, 2009)

Just thought I would jump on this thread to say hi. OTD for me is 27/8 and it cannot come quick enough. It has been the longest 2 weeks of my life!! Today is my first day back to work. Thought it would help take my mind off things but it hasnt!! I have had mild cramps since ET which come and go but apart from that nothing else. Am wondering if I can last til OTD without testing...the clinic warned me about false positives if u test too early so that scared me. 
Love and   to all xxx


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

kathyandadrian said:


> HI all
> 
> Cant be a long one as I am back at work today and feeling really bad I just want to be at home with my FF and reading what all the twinges could possily mean
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy,

I just got home and logged straight onto FF. Have also been hating being at work - just wanted to get home and lie down with frequent trips to PC to check on new posts and read other peoples symptoms. It really is hell isn't it!!!!! I handled it by trying to stay positive and thinking that at least when I am at work, that is more likely to force me to think about other things and takes my mind off things, here and there. Also, by being at work, each day is one day closer to test date. I hope that makes sense. I have also had AF symptoms, but the lovely nurse on here said that it is normal. You don't sound negative, just concerned, which is really normal.

All the best of luck and love for test date (I test Sunday, the day before - I hope we both have good news. )

PJ xxxxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

My word you ladies do chat     

I have updated the list, please tell me if i have missed anyone!

    and    

x x x


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Me Lizzy sorry to be a pest 

Fet ist Sept

Cheers


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Mol you are on there


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Oops sorry Lizzy something else to blame on the drugs  

Cheers


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi girls! 

Hope u are all well and thinking positive.

Do u know if it's safe to have a sport massage on legs and back during 2ww?


----------



## wonka (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Beth...just to say I am on 2ww 1st ICSI and have vitrually same symptoms as you. I asked my IVF nurse and she was full of reasurrance that it does not 'mean' anything either way. If anything she said it could be embie implanting....


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi everyone, 
I had a second hcg test done today and my levels are going up!!! Its still v v low - i was 12 and now i'm 21 - so they have said that i need to go back again on wed to see if they are continuing to rise. Has anyone ever heard of a low hcg like this every becoming a healthy pregnancy?? I am trying to keep level headed as know that its still v low so prob wont work - but a tiny part of me is secretly hoping..


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi kate sorry i cant help with the hcg levels but i just wanted to say good luck and i really hope it turns into a healthy pg for you im keeping my fingers crossed and praying.


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

for me today


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

CTM - sorry to hear your news            

H x


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Please can I join you ladies?
I had 2 blasts transferred last Weds after ICSI. Our OTD is 2nd Sept, although we can test earlier with blasts. It's our 8th 2ww and I'm emotionally drained and just waiting for each day to pass.

H xx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

oh ctm so sorry its such an awful feeling but your young and you still have time on your side keep positive hun im sure your time will come.


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Sorry ctm   hope your ok hun

Ladies im 2day till OTD and have started getting really bad headaches.... is this a good sign? x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

oh lady n im so keeping my fingers crossed for you as for the headaches i couldnt say it could be i suffer from headaches a few days before af and i started having a headache wk before otd and few days later af came so all these symptons are so like af its hard to say but your signs seem really positive hun good luck.


----------



## Helgabennie (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi Liz - thank you for putting me on the list - my test date is 31st August!


----------



## shani10 (Aug 15, 2009)

can u add me!  test date 6th september x


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

So sorry CTM, hope you are ok.

Sitting at work and very busy, but am also very dizzy today,  it always seems to hit me in the afternoon.  Hope it's a good sign and not a bad one.  Only 6 more sleeps until I test getting very anxious about it, but refuse to test early.  Hope the bank holiday is a celebration.  

Hope the rest of you are coping with the wait.

Suzia


----------



## wonka (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi! Please add my name I had EC 11 days ago and am testing this Friday 28th Aug

Thanks!  

Bee xxx


----------



## AuntieSaz (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello there 

I'm nearly halfway through my first 2ww (day 2 ET last Tuesday after ICSI), and my test date is the 2nd. I've not been too bad with symptoms so far, just some aches, and general bloatedness from the cyclogest (or the chocolate) and an inability to spell properly (which is usually a dead cert AF symptom). Today though. I'm having real searing pains going down one side and a crampy ache in the middle. it doesn't feel like normal AF pains, but more like my body is putting up a fight! Does this sound relatively normal to anyone for 7dpt? 

Sorry, going a little bit mad here at work!  
All the best 
Saz xx


----------



## Joeyblue (May 14, 2008)

Hi folks
hope you're all well not going crazy on your 2wws.

 to those who have had bad news recently.

I'm feeling rather down today, had a lot of cramping  first thing this morning (though weirdly in the centre of tummy not sides like af), and was convinced earlier that it was all over.  Am only 6dp2dt so ages to go until I test.  Despite this I (stupidly I know) tested today, pretending to myself that I wanted 'just' to check that the trigger shot was out of my system.  Well it was.  I got a negitive (of course I did it was too bl**dy early) and havn't been able to shake the 'it's all over again' feeling since.

I need someone to slap me round the cheeks and get me out of this please!

Love and babydust to all.

J x


----------



## andymay (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi
I'm 9dpo, and due to test next Monday or thereabouts - if I can face it. I'm doing Ovulation Induction with TI and this is our 2nd cycle. Never experienced anything as hard as this in my whole life. I probably sound really negative but I daren't even think about being positive... I'm trying hard not to interpret symptoms and to find other stuff to worry about... I'll probably not be around much as I'm trying really hard not to ruminate or obsess - but I wish you all the very best of luck and joy xxx


----------



## Hernhim (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Fellow 2wwers

Please may I join you? I joined the 2ww club on Monday. We had 2 x grade 1 embies transfered following ICSI. Am currently taking it easy trying to keep myself entertained.

 to all


----------



## Saurus (Aug 9, 2009)

Well ladies my good news is turning into bad. I had my bloods done this morning and was expecting levels around 50 but they came back as 28  I'm having a second lot taken on Thursday but they said it might be a bio-chem  

Will let you all know.  Good luck to all still in. 

S.


----------



## want2bamummy (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Lizzy, cwd i be added to the list please - i have found u very late into my cycle - im 11dp5dt but find this site really helpfull OTD 29th August ET 15th August 2 blasto - gwd luk all - this 2ww truly is the pits!!

xx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Can I join you and be added to the list please? ICSI - EC was 13/08/09, ET 2 days later - 1 grade 2, 4 cell embryo on board and 8 frosties  
OTD is 30/08/09 so 5 days to go!!

Driving myself mad with symptom checking!  Keep thinking that I have a 'metallic' taste in my mouth on and off for the past 3 or 4 days.  Think it's prob just wishful thinking/my imagination though    Boobs sore, mainly during the night where they wake me up if I accidently roll over onto them but that's about it symptom wise.  

CTM - sorry about your   (((HUGS)))

Saurus - keeping everything crossed and   that your levels go up x

PC x


----------



## want2bamummy (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi PC - I see ur otd is the same as mine, how are u finding the 2ww?? this is my 2nd fresh cycle of IVF, and had FET inbetween, both BFN   - wishing this time for 3 time lucky!!


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG!!
I just pee'd on a stick and Im pregnant

          
          

          

          

Im pregnant!!!
Waited 5 years for a + on a peestick and ive got one!!!


----------



## Joeyblue (May 14, 2008)

Wahay!  Way to go LadyN!  So so pleased for you - congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!

    

Fabulous fabulous news - please   let this be the start of a new batch of   s!

J x


----------



## Even my toes r crossed (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Lady N -     

Joeyblue - that's true sure they wouldn't have booked me in for a scan.

MsAsain/Nott - Thanks for the comments.

Saurus - Hope everything is ok?  

CTM - Sorry to hear your news  

Sarahh - Thankyou so much for info about the test, I'm not sure how it works but the test is 25 and as you said that's a good sign. Really hope so. Hope your not going to mad on your 2ww   

As for me i did another test this morning which still was a  , i can't understand why i have a BFP 3 days before otd? Like i said before i only did it early as i started to bleed brown stuff which i then called the clinic, i only bleed for 24 hours Not getting my hopes up until i do the test on Thursday that the clinic gave me.

Thinking of everyone xxx


----------



## want2bamummy (Aug 25, 2009)

Congratulations LadyN thats fabulous news!!!!


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

lady n so happy for you well done hun well deserved. 

fingers and toes im sure your bfp cant see it saying that at this stage if you wernt keep positive.


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I cant believe it!

Just goes to show that Natural FET's with no drugs DO WORK!

Ive spent so much time on here during this 2ww that ive got to take my hat off to your guys for the reassurance, support & encouragement!

This site has been my rock since i first started tx!
Im 4wk&1d pregnant! wooohooo!

 xx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats Lady N!!

EMTRC - A  is a  !! SO I am going to sya congats now anyway 



want2bamummy said:


> Hi PC - I see ur otd is the same as mine, how are u finding the 2ww?? this is my 2nd fresh cycle of IVF, and had FET inbetween, both BFN  - wishing this time for 3 time lucky!!


2nd ICSI cycle for me (both fresh cycles)! The 2WW is driving me up the wall but can't really do anything about it can we?? Had last week off work but back this week and the distraction has been good really. I'm at a wedding on the Monday (day after OTD) so hopefully I won't be able to drink! 

PC x


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Lizzy

Sorry to be a pain but can't see myself on the chart. 

Test date 4th after FET 

Congradulations to Lady N    

Thanks Amy K


----------



## want2bamummy (Aug 25, 2009)

help need 2 protest aginst the dreaded AF - only got3 days til OTD - had a few cramps today - not usual AF pains - im grumpy ++ which is an AF indicator, only I dont have the sore, heavy boobs which  normally tell me AF is on the way - not sure if this is a gwd sign? or not??
Did hav cramps and sore (.Y.) along with dizzy spells for a few days post ET (2blasto) but nothing since - well not til today, have had a really muzzy head all day today - im so confused!!!!


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

hi  Lizzy

looked at wrong chart sorry!!!!

Its very busy on here for you.  Lots more BFP I hope 

Amy K  xx


----------



## Joeyblue (May 14, 2008)

want2beamummy:

        

...hope this helps us all as I could do with some of these too!

J x


----------



## want2bamummy (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanx J fingers x'd 4 us both!!! its such a tough time, feel like im over analysing ever symptom or twinge! 
xx


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

fingers crossed for you girlies - if i can get through 4/5th's of a 2ww then anyone can.
xx


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Lady N - congratulations - all that driving yourself mad with early tests too!  What time did you test? How many days before OTD are you?  

EMTRC - i think your continued BFP's are fine, so too is some brown blood - its old blood which is why its brown, its the fresh red stuff that is more scary but it can still be ok for some.  

Think there are a few on here testing same as me - 2nd sept - only a week to go eh girls!!! 

It is interesting how many days after EC people are testing - my consultant said it doesn't matter whether you have 2 day post EC, 3 day post EC or 5 day post EC, that you test 14 days after EC (altho this is blood test not urine test - I guess blood is more sensitive).  What has everyone else been told?  

ctm - sorry to hear of your BFN, sending you lots of    hope you manage to get over that horrible empty feeling quickly.  I'm so not looking forward to feeling like that again - hoping I won't have to!! 

I have had af type pains / gen bloating but that is it.  Still trying to rest lots.  Am black & blue from the gestone & cyclogest I'm on so what with that & the bloating I'm feeling really unattractive!!!  hey ho, part of the 2ww joy eh girls?!   

Keep smiling eh  
Sarah x


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

*Congratulations Lady N I am sooooooooooooo pleased for you    

Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy

Dont know how I havent tested had horrible AF pains sunday and monday nothing today just achy tummy 
I got a BFN last cycle and if this one is the same as the last one the witch will arrive either tomorrow or Thursday
Dont know how I have managed to stay away from the pee sticks at work    

OTD is Monday

Lets hope that you have kicked off some luck for the thread     

Once again CONGRATULATIONS XXXXXXXXXXX*


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Conratulations lady n!!      

lets hope we all get   

kerrie xxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok silly question; do any of u put in a second cyclogist in if u go to the loo and loose most of it soon after? 

Kerrie x


----------



## Helgabennie (Nov 15, 2008)

well done Lady n so happy for you - congratulations!!!! 

Kerrie - I find that with the pesseries I wake up quite early before I have to get up so I wip to the loo and get one in then go back to bed for a bit to give it some time to do what it has to do!!! then one before bed so that stays in! I have never used two no.  

Isn't this 2ww so cruel!!! When I gor my BFP with the twins I can't actually remember my symptons   so hard to tell whats what really.  Just got to distract ourselfes for a bit I think!    



Hi to everyone else


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

Dear LadyN

What a wonderful news!!! Congratulations !!!
Lets hope this be the start of a string of BFPs on this thread  

MsAsian


----------



## Halo (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, I think Lady N is the start of a string of BFP's, cos I got one too!!!!!!!!

     

I've not been posting on this string but it's definitly been keeping me sane!  I've been getting a   since 10 dpo (v faint to start off with though) but wanted to wait until my AF was due before letting anyone know.

Really does show natural FET can work.

Sending lots of   out to everyone else testing soon.

Halo xxx


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

Dear Halo

Congratulations!!! Thank you for sharing your precious news with us. People like me going   during this 2ww are kept sane with these success stories. Today seems to be a BFP day, I wish my official test day was today too.
I have snow babies too, so if this doesnt work I still have hope.

Wishing to see more and more BFPs on this thread
MsAsian


----------



## want2bamummy (Aug 25, 2009)

im giving up hope!! had really bad AF pains last nite and sure i saw sum brown stuff (sorry tmi) on wiping b4 bed- which cant b a good sign this close to OTD - This is our third and final go, so I feel devastated that I may never know what it feels like to carry my own baby! It's a bit of a low day today  
No pains today, and no bleed ...yet! but (.Y.) starting to hurt a bit


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Halo congratulations Halo i knew you could do it babe - its that Glasgweigan luck that done it for you  

We can be pg buddies now today! Seriously you kept me sane with my crazy symptom pm'ing  

On a serious note, ive slept for 45mins  (max!) 
& woke up with horrendous heartburn, its really high up behind my chest bone and sore  

Im 4w+2days - this will take months to sink in!
Love to you all & may this good news continue!

xx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

wantobamum dont stress too much it could be implantation i so hope so try to stay positive although i no how hard that is i been there and really you cant stay positive even though everyone tells you too, keeping my fingers crossed for you.

lady n just a query how come your 4wks pg i was always under the impression after 2ww you would be 2wks pg or am i talking rubbish??


----------



## Joeyblue (May 14, 2008)

to LadyN and Halo too - well done you clever ladies!  So pleased for you both.  Do I assume you're both from Glasgow?  My hubby is from Rutherglen and I'm from Dundee...you have no idea how much I'm hoping this is a 'sign'!  Ha - I'm the most unsupersticious person I know listen at me clinging to the smallest hope going!

Want2beamummy - hang in there girly...not long to go now.  Could the brown have been implantation?  I know it must be worrying and that you don't want to go through the upset of a BFN again - I'm dreading it too.     nthat neiter of us have to go through it and all will be ok.

Am venturing out to the cinema later this morning, but will be checking back later for an update - anyone else due to test today?

      to all of us

J x


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

nott - it goes from the 1st date of your last period.
x


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Morning Ladies 

Woke up this morning, went to the loo absolutely devastated there was a pinky coloured mark where I wiped - devastated doesn't come even close to how me and Adrian feel at the moment. 
I want to beleive that its not all over but how can I? 
Today is 13 days after EC and 11 Days after ET (3 embies transferred) 
Sooooo sad and heart broken OTD is Monday 31st 5 days to go but his is what happened last time when we got a BFN (We were due to test on the tuesday and started on the friday) 4 days away from OTD 

Can't stop crying  

Hope everyone else is OK and congratulations for the BFP ladies 

Kathyxxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh kathyandadrian,  that is worrying news, but don't lose hope yet, you never know.  Will be thinking of you.


----------



## wonka (Jul 27, 2009)

WEll done the BNP-ers!     you have given me faith! it's my OTD in two days....just want to get it over with! 

So glad for Ff and this thread, it's keeping me sane. 

Lots of love to you all and good luck, 

BEE


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

oh right i was always under the impression it went from the day the clinic fertilised the egg thats how much i know!!


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

nott it is from ec you are right


----------



## want2bamummy (Aug 25, 2009)

I read some wer that they date u frm 2w b4 ec which wud coincide with a natural pregnancy dating?? so may different things being said u just dont know wot to believe?? 
xx


----------



## Joeyblue (May 14, 2008)

On the homepage of ff there is a duedate calculator- it seems to count from before ec if you put in date of ec.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_ivfcalculate

j x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

oh its confusing but surely you can only be pregnant from the time the egg fertilised not before so would be from ec?


----------



## want2bamummy (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanx 4 the link to the calendar J - makes more sense now - + thats a gr8 link - really informative 

xx


----------



## tiddles (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi all,

I have done a HPT today and it was a BFN it is two days prior to OTD, however it still feels like it is over for me. I am very devastated. Had Brownish/ reddish bleed at the weekend and i was so hopeful it was implantation bleeding but it doesn't look that way. Feel very miffed at the minute and don't know whether i can go through all this again, it is too heart wrenching.

Good luck to all those ladies waiting a BFP this week. Best of luck to you all


Tiddles


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

do not give up tiddles and Kathy, there are alot of BFN a few days before Test date then a BFP on the actual test date.

Congrats all BFP!!!  It gives me hope!!  

Kerrie


----------



## misha moo (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey ladies 

Need a wee bit of advice and i am sure u ladies will have some words of wisdom for me. My OTD is the 3rd sep, so just over a week to go, i have been doing well and honestly have not though about doing any HPT next week. However thismorning MR MOO said he would rather at least have a idea of what the result is before OTD, TBH i dont mind but i was just wondering when it would be best to do it. 

*trigger injection was 17th aug
*ec 19th aug
*et  21st with 2 grade 1 embies on board

Also i would have been due my period yesterday, i am a reg 28 day girl, i even had it bag on time even after postap, as yet no signs. I am right in thinking that this is a small victory for me? 

Tiddles- was just reading ur post, hope its not all over for u, bit just wanted to send u a big hug, i total know where u are coming from about the thought of going through all this again, its so toughsending u lots of  and


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hunnie if i were you i would wait the results arent so acurate that early , but in the end its your decision 
you will still have the drugs in your system which could bring up a false positive and if you are preg there prob wont be enough Hormone in your body yet  for a positive  i waited until otd because i was afraid to test and i started to bleed the day before otd and still waited i am glad i did , i know how hard the 2wws is hun its the hardest thing i have ever had to do , hang in there 
I really hope you get all your wishes for a BFP hun


----------



## kellycraig (Apr 18, 2009)

After having what I thought was the worst PMT in the world I have finally tested positive after 5 years of trying with a low ovarian reserve. 
Good luck to every one that needs to find the strength and courage to have another go.


----------



## eddy73 (Jul 19, 2009)

kellycraig - 5 years. wow. that is a long hard time. congratulations!!!


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

sweetchilli im so praying for you to have a good outcome on your scan you must be living in hell wanting to be positive with the worry it is all going to be taken away from you.

hang on in there tiddles test again on otd same to you kathy and adrian.

congrats kellycraig did you  have icsi?


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

nott & sweetchilli

i'm 4wks & 2day pg as my egg collection was tecnhincally 10thAug (3day old frosties)
egg transfer was 13th Aug

Go to the FF calendar and put the above info in the calendar and it comes up 4wks & 2days pg.
if you go to a diff calculator on another site and put in last af date which was 27th July it also says 4wks & 2 days preg.

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Sorry to gatecrash your lovely thread but thought I'd reply to couple of posts...



nott said:


> oh its confusing but surely you can only be pregnant from the time the egg fertilised not before so would be from ec?


In natural conception, when they're working out your due date, they calculate 40 weeks from the first day of your last monthly period. With assisted conception (IVF/ICSI/FET) they calculate 40 weeks from 2 weeks prior to EC....EC would be like ovulation, count back 2 weeks.



misha moo said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Need a wee bit of advice and i am sure u ladies will have some words of wisdom for me. My OTD is the 3rd sep, so just over a week to go, i have been doing well and honestly have not though about doing any HPT next week. However thismorning MR MOO said he would rather at least have a idea of what the result is before OTD, TBH i dont mind but i was just wondering when it would be best to do it.
> 
> ...


The HCG injection can take _up to_ 14 days to leave your body completely. For some it averages at about 1000iu per day but this is just a "general" figure.

We all have different metabolisms and eliminate the drugs at varying rates...where one woman may find it's out of their body within maybe 8 days or so, others may find it takes the full 14 days.

Have a read of this...

http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/hcgshot.html

Pregnyl has an approx elimination half life of around 33 hrs, Ovitrelle is around half life of about 30 hrs (but again, approximations).....but Pregnyl is measured in IU (normally about 10,000 IU injection) and Ovitrelle is measured in mcg (usually a 250mcg prefilled injection which is approx 6500 IU)...if you search the net, the information for both injections advises that it can take up to 14 days to be eliminated completely.

So if you had HCG on 17 August then ideally don't test until 31 August to ensure the injection is completely out of your system. It's very early days for you at the moment if you're 5dp2dt (5 days past a 2 day transfer). You're embies are only 7 days old...only once they've reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old will they be ready to begin implanting, usually around 24hrs later, so when 6 days old....and can take up until they're 12 days old.

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

Some peesticks say you can test early but they're only about 54% accurate at that stage...as opposed to 99% accurate on test day. The implanted embie needs to release enough HCG hormone for the peestick to detect.....after many years reading this website as a member (and previous moderator ), I have literally read 100's of threads about early testing.....and have seen plenty of ladies get a BFN even at 13dpt and then get BFP at 14dpt.....so hang in there if you can, otherwise just adds unnecessary anxiety to an already stressful 2ww 

As for your period....it's not relevant when your period would arrive on natural cycle because you've had a controlled cycle, no natural ovulation and all the drugs....in theory you would take EC as ovulation and calculate 14 days from then as to when AF would arrive....but the cyclogest (or whatever progesterone you're on) can delay this.

Hope that helps 

Anyway, I'll slink off your thread again now as I'm not in 2ww (although been through enough over the years!!)...huge congratulations to all those who've already got their BFPs  and loads of luck to everyone still waiting to test 

Take care
Natasha x

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## eddy73 (Jul 19, 2009)

Natasha 

That was very helpful - thanks. I had two ovitrelle injections - does that mean it will take up to 24 days to leave my system (depending on metabolic rates etc) do you think?? My ET was 17th and OTD is 1 Sep.

Eddy xx


----------



## Dee30 (Jun 10, 2009)

Just a quick one to say congrats to all you BFPs. I hope to be joining you tomorrow     

And big   to those that didnt get their BFP. Thinking of you xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

eddy73 said:


> Natasha
> 
> That was very helpful - thanks. I had two ovitrelle injections - does that mean it will take up to 24 days to leave my system (depending on metabolic rates etc) do you think?? My ET was 17th and OTD is 1 Sep.
> 
> Eddy xx


Hi there

Glad the info was useful to you  No, it wouldn't take up to 24 days for the HCG to leave your system. What day's did you have the injections ? Did you have one before EC and then another as additional support during 2ww ? I'd count up to 14 days from the last injection.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks natasha that is helpful.  lady n it was all so confusing i no when you got pg naturally you count from your last af but wasnt clear how it worked with ivf its a bit clearer now i think.   i bet your so excited.


----------



## kellycraig (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi Nott
I had ICSI at the Lister clinic.
hope you get your BFP


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

that calculator is really good didnt no it was there.


----------



## tish-tash (Sep 22, 2008)

hi there ladies haven't been on this site for ages but now feeling the need for some reassurance. Can i join you?
I'm in my 2ww. OTD 7th Sept. What have you been doing in your 2ww? I'm off work for 2w which is lovely and i'm trying to do as little as possible but its so hard.


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Tish Tash - Scrabble on ******** has been keeping my mind occupied a bit!


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello ladies
Can I join you please? My OTD is 5th September.  I haven't been given much hope of success with a 4 cell only on 3DT ICSI so I need some motivation to get me through the next 10 days.  
Luck and  for you all
Reb


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Good luck Reb


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks so much HRQ - you too


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Please help me, I am out of my mind with worry. I norm teach classes and am a personal trainer and an engineer. I have stopped all classes and I have changed the way I train people, ie I do not hold focus Mitsubishi for boxing and I am not passing them the weights. 

I have been out of engineering work since jan because there is no work out there. But sods law I got a call from my old job last week asking me if I can help them out for 2 weeks, it is just sitting in an office so I thought why not? They may never ask me back again if I say no. 

I have not been a trainer long (just since out of work, I trained up) so I am having to give the gym free hours to cover my rent costs while I find clients. I only have to do 15 hours a week, but tom for example I have to be in gym at 6:00am!!  

I feel torn in every direction!! I am so tired I feel like crying! No one will understand or give me a break! If I am not in gym I am in office. I am not bouncing around or working out or teaching, just telling people what to do and just standing Bout and walking. 

But am I doing too much? Am I going to mess this up? So stressed all around!   I just want to run away and hide!  if I do not go to gym I may loose my new job and loose new clients. If I do not do office work they may never ask me again for work. And yet all I need is time off!! 

I am so depressed! Am I doing too much? 
Thanks
kerrie xxx


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Kerrie - did you rest for the first 3 days of your 2ww? How far past transfer are you now? The best thing you can do is try to go with the flow and avoid stress as much as possible, so worrying about work isn't going to help. If you need to work lots then do it, but keep your feet up as much as you can (while you're there if poss or in between shifts) and just try not to do too much physical action.

H x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi reb i was the same on my transfer the cells were ok for mine had 4 cell on day 2 but i had highest grade fragmentation and they told me had 1 in 10 chance of it working so i was demotivated right after et and they were right had bfn.  its a hard road i just hope you get your bfp.

kerry i think if its meant to be it will no matter how much you do i sat and done nothing for my 2ww and still had bfn you see people who dont even no there pg and live life as normal and have a healthy pregnancy so dont worry too much.


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks nott xxx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks Nott - sorry to hear it was a BFN for you.  It is so demotivting being told that on the day isn't it - leaves you in limbo as you can't go and have a drink just in case but you kind of know the inevitable is coming.  Am gutted as they also told me there was no point in doing another TX if it fails.  I do find it really fantstic hearing other people's great news though so hope to see more in the next few days.  Good luck all.  Reb


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry for your BFN Nott  

Kerry try not to stress too much about it. I have a stressful job which means I'm on my feet a lot; when I got my BFP I was working full time and had no time off - just a alittle reassurance for you.

I've got bellyaching now   and yes I know that means nothing butnI'm managing to convince myself it's my "week before" pains I usually get. I've read my diaries and know that I cramped with DD, with the MC and with all the BFN's so I know it doesn't indicate anything but just convincing myself I KNOW it's all over


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi reb363

I know how you are feeling we were told we didn't have much hope with the 2 embryos which were put back, being slow to divide but may be down to being frozen. 
You get so far and then are told that which really made me feel that it was over, that was last friday and trying to forget about it and get on with things, but there is still that bit of hope and at times I really believe it for a bit.

Take care and we will try to stay positive together   

love to everyone and     
Amy k xx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks Amy - I'll cross my fingers for you too and hope to hear great news.  Love Reb xxx


----------



## Lesley007 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi 
Please can you add me to the list? All going well my test will be 11th Sept, for ICSI. My EC was today and the ET will hopefully be on Friday- I feel if I see my name on the list then some positivity may be added to the process.. 
Thanks
LesleyW


----------



## Dee30 (Jun 10, 2009)

I tested last night and again this morning  .  I am still in shock!! xx


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Congrats Dee30   
I am nearly a halfway through this 2ww and am getting better handleing them each time although the 2nd week is always the crazy one.
I have been keeping myself distracted with making jam and studying for an Open university assignment due next week.
Today is my most fun distracting an all day sewing class.

Have to say if this site/forum wasn't available I would propably go gaga  .

No symptons of twinges so far this time but as the last few had twinges and were BFN's I'm not too worried just yet.


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

Dee30 - What a wonderful news!!!! 
I too checked yesterday with ASDA cheap test and I thought I saw a line, but then again its me imagining things. DH will bring Clear blue digital today so that it is in binary and I cant misread it. Scared but I am sure tomorrow morning it should give a correct reading because I am to officially test on Saturday. Will let you know of the outcome.

MsAsian


----------



## want2bamummy (Aug 25, 2009)

Dee30 congrats i bet ur on cloud 9!!!! It's fabulous news! Can I ask woy symptoms u've been experiencing, if any??

Im beside myself today, my OTD is tomorrow eek!!! I did test on day 6 post ET and it was BFN which frightened me so much I've not been tempted to do it again before OTD - im so scared its gonna b a BFN again 2moro


----------



## Even my toes r crossed (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Sorry to hear about the   .

Dee30 -     

Did the test from the clinic this morning and another digital clear blue and it's a  

Fingers crossed for everyone   xxx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

It's all over for me    OTD is Sunday but started bleeding last night and it's heavier this morning so I know it's all over.

Congrats to all the BFP's - there seems to be quite a few of them this month  

PC x


----------



## want2bamummy (Aug 25, 2009)

Congrats EMTRC thats amazing news!!! so many BFP going on - hope the good luck passes on!!!  you must be over the moon - good luck for the nxt 9 months

So Sorry to hear about the BFN  I;l  for BFP on future cylces


----------



## eddy73 (Jul 19, 2009)

Natasha

I had both at the same time (i dont normally ovulate so it was probably to make sure the little lovelies actually dropped) on wed 12 aug at 11pm 36 hours before EC. So, it should be out of my system probably by middnight last night or there abouts.  Good news. Should mean it's all clear by OTD which is Tuesday. Brilliant   This waiting is a real test isnt it. I was a bit worried about it being inconclusive which would mean more waiting. grrr.   Still poss of course but less likely. 

Cheers Natasha!


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

awe girls congrats on the BFPs it nice to see some good news, heres to a happy and healthy 8.5 months ahead 

Soory for all the neg hang in there and take care of you and your partners


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi hrq,

I kind of rested, on the 3 days. I am on day 6 now.

Has anyone had an odd metalic taste in thier mouth?

Nott so sorry about the bfn  <hug>

Congrats to all the bfp! 

kerrie x


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

I have had the metallic taste on and off for a few days, was really strong 2 nights ago. 

PC x


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

So I'm devestated now, just went to the toilet and there is pink.  So I guess it is all over for us as well.  Now I have to sit here and try not to cry as I wait for the stupid Tesco delivery man, not what I need at the moment.

Glad to hear about the BFP's for those of you.  Maybe it will be our turn next time. 

Suzia


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hay Suzia

I gather your test date is 31st August from the list. So there is plenty of time. Could it be an implantation sign? You have almost 5 days to go? Let me give you a big   try to stay   (easier said than done, I know)

Lots of good wishes just for you
MsAsian


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Suzia
I was talking to someone only a few days ago that had exactly the same symptoms and tested early and got as BFN.  5 days later it was a BFP - so don't give up yet.   Reb


----------



## wonka (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey lovelies....well done you BFP-ers!      
Good luck with future plans BFN-ers      
It's my OTD tomorrow-wish me luck I am crawling up the WALLS just wanting to get the damn thing over with. But I've been a good girlie and not tested early...not easy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bee xxx


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Good afternoon ladies!

Congratulations to all those lovely    and big hugs    to those  . 

I am on slowly beginning to go   with waiting and i am only a few days in!! have had no signs really, a bit of a dull ache on and off on my right side but thats about it. It was really painful that side during egg collection so i am kind of putting down to that. Still wondering if i could test earlier than 7th sept. Had blastocyst transfer and was told to test 14 days later, but i am sure i read somewhere that you can test earlier with blasts. Has anyone else had blast transfer? if yes what OTD did the clinic give you?

Such a busy thread!! need to read back a few pages and catch up with where everyone is at, will do personals next time. Good luck to everyone testing over the next few days xx


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Moocat

i had 5day 2 blastos transfered on 19th and my test date is 29th, just 10 days - i am at argc. had 7500units of trigger injection on 12th and hopefully everything has gone out by now. Hope it helps

MsAsian


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi - I haven't posted on here before as I've just been on my cycle thread... I'm 11 days past 3dt & I have red blood... Guessing it's all over but hoping that someone somewhere has had some red blood and it's been ok... I'm     that's it's not all over... please help


----------



## Dee30 (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks all for the messages, am still on  

So sorry for those with BFNs. This process can be so unfair  

Suzia/Niccad, try to stay positive. I was told by the clinic that bleeding did not necessarily mean a BFN

Want2bmummy, apart from the odd mild cramp (which were early on in 2WW) and the feeling that AF was going to arrive once or twice I didnt really have any other symptoms. Having read LOTS of posts about symptoms during 2ww it really is true that everyone is different 

Beeorchid   for tomorrow   you get your BFP

Sorry for lack of personals but I am in work and best get off the net !! 

Love and luck to all XXX


----------



## tish-tash (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi moocat looks like we're on exactly the same path. 2 day 5 blasts transferred on 24/08. My OTD is also the 7th Sept. I am going crazy. I must admit i did a really cheap prg test about an hour ago and it was negative. I guess that means that all the ovitrelle is out of my system. Now gotta try and  wait until OTD to test again!!!

Sorry Niccad, can't help i never bleed until after i've stopped using the crinone gel. Keep positive, loads of people seem to bleed and still get good results.

Bee - good luck for 2morrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Girls just wanted to pop on and say that bleeding in the two weeks does not mean it is over , look at me i started bleeding on day 13 and thought that was it i tested the next day and got my BFP granted i will not know until tomorrow if my beans are hanging in, there are alot of women that bleed and go on to have healthy preg , so never give up hope , its not over till you do the test on test day 
loads of love SWEETCHILLI xxxxx


----------



## want2bamummy (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi beeorchid, Good luck for tomorrow for both of us (its my otd 2) i   that we both get the   that we so desperately want!! I wasnt as strong as u and buckled at d6p5dt and got a    hope it was just too soon and not a reflection on tomorrows result!!!


----------



## want2bamummy (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi moocat, i was a 5 day blasto 2 (2 embies on board) it's my otd tomorrow 14 days after et, I too read sum wer that u could test sooner with a 5 days transfer, but I was told to wait 2 wks (nurture notts) I did a sneaky test 6dp5dt and it was a  Hope this was just due to the early testing and not wot's in store 4 me tomorrow wish me luck!!

Good luck for the rest of the 2ww it really is the worst time eve!!! 

xx


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Hiy Ladies,

I'm really excited to be able to join you on this thread!!! Had 2 blasts transfered yesterday, my OTD is 5th Sep. I'm a surrogate mum -to-be, so even more nervous about my 2WW than when I had my own TX 8yrs ago.

Fingers crossed for everyone

Take care
Dawn xx


----------



## want2bamummy (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Dee30 thanx for the heads up on the symtom front, I like u av not really experienced any symtoms apart frm cramping and sore (.Y.) early on then everything stopped, until the last few days the feeling that af is on its way has raised it's horrible head!! - u've reassured me that this doesn't mean it's gonna b a   2morrow - fingers x'd

xx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi all, tried to type this once before, but it seems to have disappeared.  Thanks for the words of encouragement.  I feel really down about it all.  Just want to know if anyone else had pink/red blood and still BFP.  I am trying to think positive about it all, but I don't think it's goin to happen this time.  Spoke to the hospital and they said it was hard to tell over the phone, and it could either be AF or implantation, but they didn't want me to get my hopes up in case it is AF.  So I will wait until Monday to test, but am trying to prepare for the worst, but I still hold out hope, a little.

Thanks again.

Suzia


----------



## wonka (Jul 27, 2009)

wantobemummy, Dee, Tishtash thanks for the   for tomorrow...

Wanttobemummy-we both test tomorrow! eeeeeeeeek! wishing us both ( all all 2ww-ers)the biggest fattest positive ever!

Bee

xxx


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW been camping for a few days so dh and I could keep our BFP secret and look at all these posts!  Have no way managed to read all but did notice LadyN BFP -Hooray well done and some others too!!   Yipeee!

Sorry to BFNs -   and lotsa hugs     no its devastating!

Everyone else keeping sane and positive?


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Nudge.
Got my 1st beta back today and its 1001 @ 17dpo  
Nurse thinks im having twins  

xx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

sweetchilli is it your scan tomorrow if so good luck i so hope you get good news.

congrats to all you bfps.


----------



## want2bamummy (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi all, quick question - has anyone suffered with lower bck pain (well not really pain, more like discomfort) feels bit like I've got a chill (like my top and trousers dont meet - if that makes sense?) I've ad it basically since ET, not sure if its a symptom or mayb just coz I'm not sleepin gr8 - tossing n turning most of the night (probably down to stress)

xx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

beeorchid and want2beamummy all the best for tomorrow  

Congrats to all the   well done to you all. Sorry for those who haven't been succesful this month  

A week tomorrow since my one lonely embie went in and I've had some cramps which I know means nothing, but still convinced AF on way   Still hoping though!


----------



## want2bamummy (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanx nutmeg for ur prayers and gud luk vibes!!! here's hoping - 3rd time lucky n al that?!

And gwd luk 2 u for the 2nd wk of ur 2ww!! 

xx


----------



## Saurus (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Wanttobeamummy YES YES YES yo the back pain and I got my BFP on Tuesday so hope it means good news for you too. 

OMG LadyN defo twins my hCG at 12 dpo was a sad 28 (although has doubled to 63 today) so I think you must definately have at least 2 in there. 

Hugs to everyone still waiting. Oh and Suzia I had a full on bleed every month (when AF due) when I was expecting my DS so it's not always bad news. 


S.


----------



## Even my toes r crossed (Jul 12, 2009)

Wanttobeamummy - i've just been reading about back pain, cause i've had it bad today feels like my back is about to snap? And i'm the same as Saurus BFP.

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## wonka (Jul 27, 2009)

nutmeg-thanks loads for your good wishes and positive vibes-same to you hun        ....I think we would be hard pressed to find any 2ww-ers who have not have PMT type pains. I kept on thinking was abt to get AF but have not as yet-will find out tomorrow result.

This is my 1st IVF/ICSI cycle and nothing could have prepared me for the total headscrew  of the 2ww. Big programme on Radio 4 about the 2ww few days ago, mum said that couples found that the hardest part. WEll that's not news to US! 

WELL DONE BFP-ers!   and BIG hugs to BFN-ers   

Will let you know what the result is late tomorrow. 

Bee


----------



## tiddles (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi all

Unfortunately it is over for me I got a BFN this morning. Good luck to others testing today.


Understatement to say i am devastated!


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

so sorry tiddles


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

Dear Tiddles,

I am sorry hun, let me give you a big  . 

MsAsian


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

So sorry tiddles.  

Suzia


----------



## emily52 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi could you add me please Test date 1st September. Feeling a little nervous now only a few days to go. This will be our 4th IVF and only just found you lot. 
Love and best wishes to you all xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

just wanted to say big   for the bfns and congrates on the bfps 


for those talking about levels there is a very wide varys on the hcg levels.some have high with only one baby aswell as 2.mine was only 76 at 14dpo and i had twins.lots of luck ladies


----------



## eddy73 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Emily

We have the same test date (actually my OTD is 31st but the clinic isn't open then as it's a BH so it's 1st Sep for blood test so I will probably do a HPT on the 31st too). 

I have everything crossed for you that this time round it's successful - four is an awful lot to go through! This is my first go. Cant believe how tough this tww melarky is. I have no inkling whatsoever. Some times I think AF is just around the corner, then I think it isnt.  

Congratulations on finding FF. It has been a god send for me. 

Eddy xxx


----------



## emily52 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Eddy
Hope it goes well for you too!!!  This time round we've have DE so we should have a better chance, keeping everything crossed.  We had our treatment in Barcelona so we're doing the test at home on our own  .


----------



## want2bamummy (Aug 25, 2009)

All over for us 2day  

Were devestated  

Also 2 make matters worse started wot I think is AF this morning - just a brown discharge (sorry tmi) then nothing!! but im sure AF will arrive very soon

Gwd luck 2 everyone else on ther 2ww and those with  

xx


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Want2bamummy  Hang on a couple more days if you can, you may still be in luck.
The brown could be signs of a late implantation.  If af doesn't arrived in the next couple of days test again.
I know it is devastating seeing just the one line but its not over til its over.
   that this is a late implant for you.


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

So sorry Tiddles and want2beamummy, thinking of you


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

want2beamummy, so sorry - I am thinking of you and feel your sadness.


----------



## badger23 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Could I please join your thread, im testing on 7th sept. This is a FET from our 2nd IVF, embies frozen due to OHSS. 2 grade 2 put back. Please stick like glue.
Sorry to read about the BFNs, I know how it feels. 
Congratulations on the BFPs   

Badger xxxx


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

sorry wanttobeamummy


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi,

Is anyone else testing Sunday?  I am and am so petrified!!! Usually I procrastinate and delay difficult tasks, but DH is working Sunday and will want to do it first thing in am before he leaves!!! Bummer.  So will really have to bite the bullet!  Sometimes I think it really has worked (as I have actually got this far, last cycle only got through 2 days of 2WW!!!!) but other times, I think that we wouldn't be so lucky!  What makes it worse is that there are 3 people in my office about to drop (just to really rub salt into the wounds, I work in a hyper fertile environment, wish it had rubbed off on me!!!  )

All the best of luck to those testing, congrats to all the   and   to the  ....


PJ xxxx


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Badger and PJ welcome,

Best of luck to you both.    

Dawn xx


----------



## misha moo (Apr 7, 2009)

wanttobeamummy sorry  

planetjanet, good luck for sunday  i know how u feel about getting this far, this is the first time i have got to the 2ww so its a bit of a   in its self. also only thing i have had is AF cramping on and off, so at time i feel its worked ad other its not?? its hardgoing on ur mind isn't it?

MISHAXX


----------



## wonka (Jul 27, 2009)

So sorry for you wanttobemummy  

I just tested today is OTD and was BFN. Am very sad. 

Might test again on Monday just in case as still not bled. 

Bee xxx


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi,


Thanks Babymithel, for the best wishes.....

Misha, yes, I have been on an emotional rollercoaster....I convinced myself this am that it is a  , but we have been waiting for so long, it almost becomes a way of life.... , but pG, it will come back as  ...which day is 3rd September?  I have also had AF twinges today, headaches, and constant tiredness (altho that may be the stress)


PJ xxxxx


----------



## want2bamummy (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!!

It's been a tough day  wer both frm big families which new al about this cycle, so ad 2 go tell everyone the sad news!!

Finally home, and in pj's - a chinese and a early night instore 

Gonna go away 2moro 4 few days - hope it helps the way we feel!

xx


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

So sorry wanttobeamummy, it's so hard isn''t it.  Wishing you lots of  & kisses........

PJ xxx


----------



## wonka (Jul 27, 2009)

HI Want2beamummy, 

I know we had a BFN today too (it's our official test day today and had been really hopeful as no bleed yet). But was negative. Am so sad and we too had to do the rounds telling everyone...parents had invested quite a bit of hope it turns out ...and they don't have any g-kids yet from their 4 off-spring!

Big hugs to you  

Bee xxxxxx


----------



## Joeyblue (May 14, 2008)

Hi Want2beamummy and Beeorchid big hugs for both of you    , so sorry to hear your news.  It's so hard isn't it, I remember getting my BFN on last cycle and being so upset but also because I felt I'd let DH and my parents down.  Time to regather your strength and recoup some energy.  Be kind to yourselves you deserve it.

I'm struggling still with the 2ww, I'm planning on testing on sunday morning, which'll be 12dpt, still earlier than my otd which is at 18dpt but I think that's a bit excessive....besides that would require far more patience than I have ever had.  Had a headache this afternoon and a strange 'tinny' taste in my mouth (not to mention really really thirsty) but no more af pains.  

Does anyone have pets that are acting strangely?  I have a cat who usually gives me the cold shoulder in preference to DH but the last couple of days she's been all over me. . . odd behaviour.

Good luck to everyone who needs it, and bucketfuls of babydust all round    

J x


----------



## Saurus (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Joeyblue,

Just to let you know my dog knew before I did with both of my last 2 pgs. She was the same, always wanting a cuddle. Unfortunately for me my tubes were knackered and my beanies were stuck but just got BFP again and she's just the same!  Maybe it's a sign?

S.


----------



## Joeyblue (May 14, 2008)

Really?! thanks for that Sauras, that is interesting...me, I'll take any little 'sign' I can! They (who is _'they'_?!!) do say don't they that animals can tell I think.

congrats to you on your BFP, can I borrow your lucky dog please?!!!


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Haven't posted much but have been checking to see how everyone is doing.  My OTD is Tuesday but after feeling so odd yesterday, nauseous actually I thought I would do an HPT this morning.  Well it was a   I truly can't believe it, so everything will be x for Tuesday.

Hang on in there girlie's still on the 2WW and big   to those  

Best wishes Mol x


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Joeyblue

My partners cat never usally came anywhere neear me when I visited, until one day she wouldn't leave me alone, I started to suspect I was PG.  I did a test and sure enough I was, Tigsy had known all along! animals are sooooooooo clever, take this as a   sign.  I will be   you get a   hun. Sending you lots of    
Love sue xxxxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hi all! i have just started my 2ww  , we had et yesterday and have 2 embies on board (ivf). please can i be added to the list  

i have been reading your post, it will take a few days to get to know you all! i'm really sorry to all the girls with bfn's it is just so unfair, i know i had my 1st failure in april (didn't make it to test day)   take a few days out have that bottle of wine, cry it does help and find the strength to continue  good luck for your future tx's

congrats girls who got bfp's take it easy and i wish you all a healthy 8mths  

let the fun begin lol


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Congrats MOL on your  , great news. xx

lmk - welcome, good luck for your 2WW Hun xx


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

MOL - congrats on your BFP! Great news!

Big hugs to all those with BFN's recently. I know all too well how awful it feels, you need to give yourselves time to grieve.



Well, finally, after my 8th (!) 2ww, we have a lovely  
DH and I are over the moon and still trying to take it in!

Helen xx


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Helen 

Congratulations  to you both sending you lots of   

Goodluck with the pregnancy and take care

love Amy x


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi
Good news from me
BFP !!! hcg 123

MsAsian


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Well done Ms Asian!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Well done HRQ and MsAsian, fabby news   xxxx


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Congratulations to all the BFP's 

Condolenses to the BFN - keep your chin up ladies and be good to youself and your partners .... 

Ms Asian  thats a gr8 beta score! When is your 1st scan? mines is coming through the post so im v excited!

My 1st one was 1001 so im panicking as they're certain im carrying twins!


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

WOW, lots more BFP's  - huge congratulations ladies.


----------



## Even my toes r crossed (Jul 12, 2009)

MsAsian - Congrats  

Sorry to hear bout the BFN's

Have a nice bank holiday everyone xxx


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi again

Thank you very much for all your wishes    
We are not only over the moon but also the whole planetary system! 

Thank you Lady N - do you really think it is a good score? wow, thanks. Can it be TWINS? Today is 10days past 5 day transfer for me with HCG 123. I was asked to do bloods tomorrow too, then why would that be required... hmm  . No scan date yet.

i am so tired after traveling to and from London after being in bed for 10 whole days,

Sorry Mol I couldn't congratulate you earlier, i was too excited with my news. Congratulations to you and me... i like that !!! 

Sending all the 2WW ladies loads and loads of    thoughts.
MsAsian


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Can i join you ? had ET today ( under general anaesthetic ), i have got 3 x grade A expanding blasts on board, i am praying that this is the last time i have to join this thread, although you are all very lovely !!

Just one prob, my womb lining was only 7mm, i really hope this doesnt effect my embies implanting.... My test date is the 8th September although i always test early    naughty..

Love, luck and baby dust to all of you xx

Bell xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi ladies can i join you? xx 
i had et today had a lovely grade1 ,7 cell embie (joey) on board and will be testing on the 12th od sept xx


----------



## Helgabennie (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi Girls

I have been very naughty and tested 1 day early.........I got my BFP! Am so chuffed to bits although keeping all feet on the ground!!!

Congratulations to everyone with there BFP

I'm so sorry for those who didn't get the result they deserve, never give up  

and lots of baby dust to those waiting to test!


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Helgabennie congratulations, thats great!!!

Welcome Zoie and Bell26, best of luck with your 2ww ladies.

Dawn xx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow congratulations Helgabennie.  Fantastic news.  It only takes one!!   xxx


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi all,

I just wanted to thank you all for your support over the last 2WW.  I wish a healthy pregnancy to all the  , and   and kisses to the  ...It is awful,isn't it? 

I tested this morning and it is a big fat  .  We are devastated.  Had in the back of my mind that this would be it....it was our time.  We had 2 really good embies put back and now am wondering if it is an implantation issue.  I did everything by the book.  Has anyone else had 2 cycles of good embies put back and a BFN at the end?  Does anyone have an idea why it may not have worked??  I know that the implantation part is the most enigmatic part, even the Drs don't know why it doesn't work, so what do we do?  Any thoughts or ideas would be really appreciated.

PJ xxxxx


----------



## Joeyblue (May 14, 2008)

Hi PJ
So sorry to hear your news this morning, it is awful, you're right.  I can't help with the questions, but am sure you will have loads.  Will you have a follow up consultation with your clinic to discuss?  Hopefully they will have some answers which will be able to help your decision of what to do next.  In the meantime, look after yourself x

I tested yesterday (10dp2dt) and got a negative; lots of crying later, DH has convinced me now that it's too early to test still and has hidden all remaining pee sticks until Friday 4th which'll be 18dpec and is my otd.  

On the plus side getting upset meant we had a sensible conversation about what to do if this tx fails.  We have pretty much decided not to do ivf again as he and I both hate what the drugs do to me.  We could only really afford to do one attempt anyway, so are going to spend the money on a vasectomy reversal instead, that way we will know that (as long as the reversal works) that we have a small chance of getting pregnant naturally each month, rather than just the one last shot of ivf...tbh I don't think I could handle the 'last chance' pressure anyway.

big   to alll the BFNs and   for good news for everyone else.

J x


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

PJ   - i hope your ok, it so difficult. Nothing anyone says can take the pain away hun - look after yourself & your other half  

JoeyBlue - your still too early - I got a BFN at 10dp3dt. Your causing yourself un-necessary upset. Give it another day or so and try testing again.
I gave up too & all of a sudden the BIG + came up on the test. It CAN happen.

 for any testers today / 2mro. I wish you all the best.

MsAsain - not sure about twinnies hun but thats a good 1st beta   I cant wait to have my 1st scan either! 

Love Lady N xx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi pj dont give up hope yet.  as for implantation thats something no one can seem to answer ive read loads of posts on hear where women have had excellent embies put back in and still bfn even really young women in there twenties.  its something that cannot be answered.  im 40 and my egg quality isnt very good although i have read posts of women the same age as me with brill egg quality so none of it makes sense to me. this whole ivf is very stressful and draining and with no answers to why at the end of it.  hang on in there pg i dont think its over for you yet.


----------



## Joeyblue (May 14, 2008)

LadyN - thanks for that.  I'm my own worst enemy sometimes!  DH says I'm the most impatient person he's ever known...not a good attribute to have on the 2ww!  I'm going to hold off testing now until Friday which is otd, trying to relax now and just taking each day as it comes and reminding myself that it 'aint over till the fat lady (af!) sings'.  She isn't singing yet.  

Have invited parents over for roast beef today...got a pounding headache though so may down-grade to a salad in the garden!

Good luck with your scan - how exciting!  My money's on twins with your super hcg level!


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

morning all

congrats to al  the BFP's -ms asian,  helgabennie, lady n and hrq you  must be  on . heres to a healthy 8.5 months

big   to the bfn, life is just so cruel, i just hope that your dreams come true and enjoy time out with dh/dp for a while 

planet janet i too think you tested a little too early     

welcome zoie and bell i too am a newbie and we are testing around the same time as one another good luck girls   

lmk xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

sorry pj i just read back i'm so sorry for your negative


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Congratulations to all those lovely      and    to those who didn't xx

So much has happen on her in two days! so hard to keep up with everyone!! I am ok. Been keeping myself busy at work to try and take my mind off things - not working very well though as still going    !! had some light brownish discharge (tmi just on wiping) yesterday and today. Just praying that its implantation, but i had blast transfer and i think it might be a bit late for that.

Good luck to all of those testing today!!


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

hi 

PJ I am sorry to hear the news. Let me give you a  

Lady N is absolutely right. I tested 4days past my 5 day transfer, so my embies were 9 days by then and i got a BFN, after that i did not test.

Oh... only now i saw the extra emotions that you gals were using all this time   . I have so much to learn   

MsAsian


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just wanted to popp in and give all the ladys that got neg massive big hugs    i am so sorry i know how devastating it is   hang in there and look after yourselfs and your DPs

Congrats to all the BFPs heres to a happy and healthy 8.5 months ahead !!!


----------



## misha moo (Apr 7, 2009)

this is such a busy thread!!!

Well done to the   ladies, just enjoy ur next 8.5 months

So sorry to all the   ladies, this tx stuff is just so like a lottery and so hard at times. Just pamper and be good to yourself's 

as for me only a few  days till OTD 3rd, was thinking of testing on wed poss even tue, its getting to tempting just wanna know one way or the other so i can either be happy and preg or at least try to move on a wee bit and get some normality back. Only thing i keep taking is AF type pains on tummy and back, and nothing else don't know if this is a good sign  
MISHA XX


----------



## tillergirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Can't believe I still have 7 days to wait til OTD.  I have been having rather odd very light pins and needles feeling across my front on and off since last night.
Las t night was interesting  as was asked to babysit a friends twin 18month old grandsons.  They were little darlings for me, not at all what I was expecting.

So sad to see the BFN's  

But yeah  quite a few new BFP's on the list, congratulations ladies, here's hoping you have a safe and healthy 9 months ahead of you.

 for those of us still waiting, I really find the 2nd week so hard.


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

its dragging for me too, lol. Can't get my ticker to work either!  

Good luck everyone still waiting to test.

Dawn xx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Down in the dumps right now ladies   I know it's too early but feeling so negative atm. I know it will pass but struggling to shake it off tonight. Aw well.


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ahh Nutmeg, 

Please do not feel down, I have a good feeling all will be fine for you. Keep thinking positive   

Do not forget we are all here for each other. 

Big hugs!!  

Kerrie xxx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Nutmeg - just wanted to send you a  .  So sorry you are feeling low.  Hopefully you've got something nice planned for yourself tomorrow to give yourself a little break.  Sending you wishes, prayers and bubbles.  Love Reb xx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

How are you all doing today ? this waiting is pure hell isnt it ? i am noting every single twinge and i have got 8 days to go !

So far today, i have got thrush.... nice.... waiting for clinic to call me back to see what i can take for it.... i have got a sore right boob, not the left one, just the right ! and i keep getting a twinge in my right ovary... no implantation bleed though   Going for acupuncture this afternoon.

Wishing you all the very best of luck  

Bell xx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Morning all, hope you are all having a great bank holiday weekend and have been able to escape the dreaded wait for a few days.  We had our tests this morning and it was a .  We knew that would probably be the result as I started to bleed on Thursday and it just got more and more red and heavier as the days went on. The hospital told us to wait until Monday to test anyway, but we were sure of the result.  

Congrats to all the  !! May all your dreams come true for you now.  Good luck to all you still in your wait.  It is the longest two weeks of your life  and I hope it all works out for you.  My heart is with all of the  .  I know how you are feeling.  So I will say so long for now to all of you and hope to join this thread again in a few months, and I may see some of you then.  

Good luck to you all

Suzia


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Suzia.  So sorry.   x


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

suzia sorry hun  

nutmeg, i hope you are feeling better today  

bell26, sorry about the thrush, hope you get some advice asap!  i know the symptom checking is doing my head in!!!

 has anyone had crazy itchy skin, my arms, legs and back are so itchy i can't seem to get it eased   also i have cm when wiping??

many thanks lmkxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Suzia, 

So sorry about your BFN    

lmk - no sorry i have not had that, just spotty! But i am getting the CM, guess thats a good sign for us  

 to all waiting for their OTD

Kerrie xxxx


----------



## Blossomandbloom (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi ladies

Can I join you?  This is my first time here and with IVF.  OTD Fri 4th Sept.  Don't feel any different, so keep thinking I'm going to get a BFN on Fri, but trying to stay positive.  Back to work tomorrow after a week off, so hoping the rest of the week goes quicker than the last few days.

Huge congrats to all you BFP girls.  Gives me hope.  

Good luck everyone who's waiting. 

x


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi blossom!! 

You have same test date as me!  I have no symptoms either, even my (.)(.) are not sore anymore!  and I have not had any implantation bleed, but am getting tons of cramps, sometimes they feel like af cramps. 

Good luck for Friday!! 

Xxxx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the support ladies, tis very much appreciated. I'm a real ratbag this morning and everything is annoying me!

Sorry Suzia   take it easy.

Welcome blossom. Friday is 2 weeks for me too (although my OTD is 7th Sept) I'm hoping to make it to Friday to test (although may not be patient enough  )


----------



## Blossomandbloom (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes Kerrie & Nutmeg.

Kerrie, cramps might be a good thing.  Fingers crossed.  My (.)(.) stopped hurting after a few days so am assuming my body has just got used to the progesterone.  

Nutmeg, know what you mean about not being patient enough to wait.  My DH doesn't want to me to test earlier incase it is a false result.

Good luck to you both and everyone else who's testing soon.

Blossom x x x


----------



## Damselfly (Jun 5, 2009)

Sadly a BFN for me  


Good luck to everyone waiting.
xx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry damselfly   try to take it easy on yourself. So many us know how you're feeling right now, unfortunately


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

damselfly, i'm so sorry big hugs to you and dh


----------



## Arnie (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Could you add me to the 2ww list please? Had first IUI yesterday (keep veering from being wildly optomistic to depressingly pessimistic ... and everything in between!), OTD date 14 Sept. Thanks, Alison


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206919.msg3254261 New home ladies!!

x x x


----------

